# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  مسابقة زوبة في قاعة السيارات

## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 80"]أنا جيت الناهردة بمسابقة جديدة لكل الاعضاء إن شاء الله 

مسابقــــــة 
رحلة البحث عن زوبة في قاعة السيارات  
أنا هخفي زوبة في أحد المواضيع في القاعة وهاديكم بيانات علشان تساعدكم في البحث عن زوبة الأروبه 
أدى صورة زوبة اللي هدورو عليها وطبعا هتيجو تقولو اسم الموضوع وكاتب الموضوع  
 
واللي يجمع 5 نقاط هيكون ليه تقييم من أحد مشرفي القاعة  ::   
ياريت اللي يلاقي زوبة يرفع الموضوع اللي زوبة راكنه فيه علشان نستفيد كلنا من الموضوع ده فضلا وليس أمراً يعني اللي يحب 
يارب تكون المسابقة مسابقة خفيفة على الكل إن شاء الله وتنال إعجابكم 




الفائزون بالتقييمات  ::  في المسابقات اللي فاتو 

احلى كلمة ::no1:: 
بنت شهريار ::no1:: 
قلب مصر ::no1:: عاشق الزمالك  ::no1:: 


اخر الاحصائيات 
زهــــراء : 1
أم أحمد : 2
بنت شهريار : 2
ناريمان : 2
أخت ضابط شرطة : 1







[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=67951"][/ame][/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ادى المعلومات الى تودى للزوبه فى مكانها الى يلاقيها يقفشها ويجبها مع اسم الموضوع واللينك بتاعه وكمان كاتب الموضوع  :2:  

[frame="1 70"]سياره موديل 2006 انتاج شركه جاجور 

وادى صوره ليها 





الفخامة , القوه , عائلية ورياضية , كاملة الصفات
المحرك ذو 490 حصان , 8 اسطوانات سوبر شارج يزيد قوه الدفع
من الامام تتميز هذه السيارة بشبكها الخاص للسوبر شارج والمصد الامامي
الشكل الجانبي مميز جدا ورياضي 
شبك جانبي متطور جدا  
السياره تتميز بهيكلها والعجلات الجديده الرائعه 
من الخلف .. خلابه وملفته جدا
الاضواء الخلفية مميزه جدا وكريستالية مما يعطي سطوع اجمل وارقى للسيارة
من الداخل كما قلت راحة تامه ومتعددة الصفات 
الكراسي للسوبر شارج ملونه بالاطراف ومريحة جدا وكمت ترون واسعه جدا 
الصندوف الخلفي واسع جدا ,, يسد جمل[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*مسابقة جديدة لانج فعلا  بس هاتسحلنا معاها في البحث 

المهم 
معلومات البحث دي ناقصة يا زيزو - فين أسم الموضوع و القسم الي فيه الموضوع ؟؟؟*

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب 
أنا دلوقتي مش عايز زوبة 
أنا عايز العربية اللي انت حاطيتها دي بتاعت جاكور
شكلها جامد جدا 

علي العموم أنا في المسابقة
وجاري البحث
والتمحيص
بس لو أنا اللي فوزت مين اللي هيقيمني  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههه
ايه المسابقة الروشة دى يا زيزو
بس دى عايزة نظارات مصاحبة للأسئلة علشان سهولة البحث والتمحيص
بس ولا يهمك هنجيب زوبة والقروبة كمان

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مسابقة جميلة وجديدة يا زيزو  :good:  

وجارى البحث عن زوبة    ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ربنا يخليكو يارب انا قلت حاجه خفيفه كده نتسلى بيها مع بعض كلنا 

على العموم انا لونت كلمه موديل 2006 فى المعلومات دى هتلاقوها فى عنوان الموضوع نفسه والمعلومات والصور هتلاقوها فى سياق الموضوع علشان اسهل عليكم المعلومات ولو فيه اى مساعدات انا ممكن اقوم بيها بردو اهم حاجه نتطلع مبسوطين ومستفادين حاجه من الموضوع كمان 
شكرا لحضوركم كلكم

----------


## saladino

شكلى كدا هاجر توكتوك عشام الف فى القاعة بقا
ههههههههههه عملتها يازيزووووو

----------


## osha

احلى حاجة في المسابقة صورة زوبة بصراحة عسل مالهاش حل
حاحاول ولو اني فاشلة في موضوعات البحث زي ما انت عارف 
اقولك غششني واديلك نص التقييم 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## summar

هههههههه ايه بس التعب ده يازيزو
انا والله جربت افتح ناحية السيارات....(اصلهم كذا قاعة)

اتلخبطت

مفهمتش حاجة.....

انتو بتفهمو الكلام ده ازاى.....اما بالنسبة لزوبة....انا عندى واحد زوبة هنا انما ايه

فظيييييعة

تحب اشحنهالك بالبريد؟؟

----------


## Amira

*زيزو 
موديل 2006: تقرير عن رنج روفر - صور - مصر 

كاتب الموضوع: صلادينو 
قاعة : تقارير السيارات 

طلعت عيني علي زوبة بتاعتك دي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صلادينو : اجر تكتك تاجر تاكسى العاصمه المهم ان الموضوع يجى  ::  منور ياجميل 

اوشا : هههههههههههه اتفضليها زوبه بس دورى وانا احطلك تقيم على النص الى هتدهونى ههههههههههههه

يسرا : ادخلى بس القاعه انتى دورى وهتلاقى البينات مكتوبه فى الموضوع وصوره زوبه كبيره هتبان على طول ربنا يقويكى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *زيزو 
> موديل 2006: تقرير عن رنج روفر - صور - مصر 
> 
> كاتب الموضوع: صلادينو 
> قاعة : تقارير السيارات 
> 
> طلعت عيني علي زوبة بتاعتك دي*


ههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك مع ان المعلومات واضحه وصريحه ومكتوب بينات خمنى القاعه وروحى دورى بعدها واهو اخدتى نقطه  :: 
jتسلم ايدك  ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]

http://www.assayyarat.com/myimages/Jun05/ALFNI_CAR.JPG

كيف يعمل الداينو الديناموميتر:

الداينو هو عبارة عن جهاز قياس قوة وقدرة , وتختلف الشركات الصانعة . فهناك انواع تركبها على الإطارات .. وهناك أنواع تركب على السيارة عليه .

داينو جت DYNOJET هي أحد – إن لم تكن الأولى – الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال .. بل كثيرا ما تجد في المنتديات في أمريكا لو قام أحد الأعضاء بوضع رقم لسيارته مثلا ( كومارو ) في المنتدى وقال أن سيارتي حصلت على 450 حصان .. فإنك ستجد الكثير منهم سيسأل مانوع الجهاز الذي وضعته عليها ؟؟ فإن لم يكن DYNOJET فإنهم لا يعترفون بالرقم كون أن بعض الأجهزة الأخرى تعطي أكثر .. وأحيانا أكثر . وهذا ما حرصنا عليه في العالمية لصيانة السيارات.

يستغرق عمل الداينو كحد أقصى حوالي 25 إلى 35 دقيقة , والحقيقة أن الوقت الذي يستغرق فيه ربط السيارة وتجهيزها هو 85% من الوقت والباقي لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من ضغط زر وضغط دواسة البنزين.[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*ما هو الداينو (الديناموميتر) 

القاعة : قسم صيانة السيارات 

كاتب الموضوع : الي مطلع عينا في الماسبقة ( زيزو يا زيزو )*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ما هو الداينو (الديناموميتر) 
> 
> القاعة : قسم صيانة السيارات 
> 
> كاتب الموضوع : الي مطلع عينا في الماسبقة ( زيزو يا زيزو )*


ربنا يكرمك ياهانم كايه ان الاسءله سهله ههههههههههه ابره فى كوم قش  :2:  هنزل زوبه فى منطقه تانيه  :Beer:

----------


## a_leader

موضوع فكرته جميلة اوى
10 على 10
تحياتى ,,

----------


## ^حامل المسك^

بجد فكرة جديدة وجميلة جدا 
تسلم ايدك يازيزو 
وعقبال لما اخد باقى النقط 
وارحمى شوية يااميره وخلى شوية للغلابة اللى زينا هههههههه
مبروك اختى على النقاط
لكم خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## saladino

اية دة دة هههههههههه اول سؤال طلع موضوعى 
وبعدين اميرة قاعدة على باب القاعة واكلة كل الاسئلة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يكرمكم يارب منورين كلكم

فى انتظاركم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]طريقة علمية 
هذا الجدول صممته من اجل اتخاذ قرار شراء السيارة المستعملة . والهدف منه هو البحث عن افضل سيارة مستعملة في حدود مبلغ نقدي محدد بعيداً عن التعاطف الشخصي والإنحياز غير المدروس . وبالتالي يحصل المرء على افضل سيارة مقابل نقوده . ويأتي الحساب على خطوتين . وسأبداء بشرح الجدول الأول ( مرفق الجدولين  ) [/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الاجابه فى..
قاعه سوق السيارات
للصاعق..

كيف تحدد نوع سيارتك المستعملة - طريقة علمية 

صح يازيزو؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الاجابه فى..
> قاعه سوق السيارات
> للصاعق..
> 
> كيف تحدد نوع سيارتك المستعملة - طريقة علمية 
> 
> صح يازيزو؟؟


تمام يابنت شهريار هانم زوبه كانت راكنه هناك ههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]هل فكرنا و نحن نشتري سياره جديدة أن نراجع درجات اختبار الأمان و التصادم الرسمية التي اجريت لها ؟


أو هل تسائلنا ..
ماذا تعني هذه الاختبار ؟ 
وماهي طبيعتها ؟
وهل تؤثر نتائج الاختبارات علي قرارات شراء سيارة جديدة من جانب الأفراد ؟

هناك العديد من الأنظمه في هذا الشأن منها نظام يسمى نظام الـ 5 نجوم Five stars

يستخدم هذا النظام دميتين شديدتي التطور تكنولوجيا،
كما في الصوره ..[/frame]

----------


## amak_77

ده يا باشا موضوع لهشام نصار في قاعة صيانة السيارات
اسم الموضوع 
اختبار الامان و التصادم للسيارات
موضوع رائع زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ده يا باشا موضوع لهشام نصار في قاعة صيانة السيارات
> اسم الموضوع 
> اختبار الامان و التصادم للسيارات
> موضوع رائع زيزو



تمام يا اماك تسلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]2007 Opel GT



[/frame]

----------


## ندى الايام

زيزو موضوع جمل فعلا بس ليه الدوخه دى
انا للاسف مليش فى الدوخه بس انا متبعه الموضوع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> زيزو موضوع جمل فعلا بس ليه الدوخه دى
> انا للاسف مليش فى الدوخه بس انا متبعه الموضوع


ربنا يكرمك ودوخه ليه بس انا بلون كلمه باللون الاحمر ودى بتكون من عنوان الموضوع اذا مكنش العنوان كله لو عملتى بحث هتلاقى الموضوع ان شاء الله ولو لقيت ان الناس مش قادره توصل مافيش اى شكال احلها او اسهلها بتحديد القاعه  :: 

منورانا وشكرا لتواجدك

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أسم الموضوع   2007 Opel GT

كاتب الموضوع  a_leader

فى القاعة العامة للسيارات

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50391


تمام كده يا زيزو

----------


## saladino

لالالالالالالالالا مش لاحق اجاوب
حراااااااااام

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أسم الموضوع   2007 Opel GT
> 
> كاتب الموضوع  a_leader
> 
> فى القاعة العامة للسيارات
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50391
> 
> 
> تمام كده يا زيزو


ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك منوره القاعه وزوبه كمان
تسلم ايدك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لالالالالالالالالا مش لاحق اجاوب
> حراااااااااام


ارفع راسنا ياصلادينو هههههههههههه
ربنا معاك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]تويوتا Rav4 

التصميم الرياضي و الاستثنائي -بيئة المقصورة المحسنة تؤكد فخر السائق 
يمكنك من مقعد السائق ان ترى منظرا جميلا على الطريق امامك. خلف لوحة التجهيزات ذات المظهر الرياضي والاستثنائي تمتد الطرق الغير المكتشفة لسيارة الـ SUV [/frame]المستقبلية

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه المسابقات الحلوة دي
كانت فين من اول رمضان يا زيزو
تسلم افكارك الحلوة
اشارك بقي معاكم
اصل بصراحة عجباني اوي زوبة
وعاوزة اخدها لاحمد يلعب بيها شوية
علي العموم انا لقيتها اهو مستخبية في موضوع 

تقرير عن تويوتا Rav4 
في قاعة تقارير السيارات
كاتب الموضوع ابو منار
ها في حاجة تانية مطلوبة عشان اخد زوبة لفة ههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه يا زيزو انا تهت  جوا القاعات خلاص 
بقولك ............. انا آخرتى كدا
حخبى صورتك فى المنتدى كله واخلى كل الأعضاء يدوروا عليها
وابقى قابلنى إذا حد لقاها
دا انت خلتنى لبست النضارة علشان اعرف ادور ههههههه
ماشى يا زيزو ماشى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> لالالالالالالالالا مش لاحق اجاوب
> حراااااااااام



ماتزعلش يا صلادينو 

أن شاء الله تجاوب المرة الجايه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه المسابقات الحلوة دي
> كانت فين من اول رمضان يا زيزو
> تسلم افكارك الحلوة
> اشارك بقي معاكم
> اصل بصراحة عجباني اوي زوبة
> وعاوزة اخدها لاحمد يلعب بيها شوية
> علي العموم انا لقيتها اهو مستخبية في موضوع 
> 
> تقرير عن تويوتا Rav4 
> ...


بنا يخليكى يا ام احمد للامانه الفريه الفكره كانت قالتلى عليها بوكى بسم بقلظ تقريبا هههههههههه
ومنوراا واتفضلى زوبه واصحابها
رسومات لابطال فيلم cars 2006 

واجتبك مظبوطه تسلم ايدك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه يا زيزو انا تهت  جوا القاعات خلاص 
> بقولك ............. انا آخرتى كدا
> حخبى صورتك فى المنتدى كله واخلى كل الأعضاء يدوروا عليها
> وابقى قابلنى إذا حد لقاها
> دا انت خلتنى لبست النضارة علشان اعرف ادور ههههههه
> ماشى يا زيزو ماشى


هههههههههههههه يا ام يوسف دى زوبه كانت فى موضوع مثبت معلش حقك عليا يااهانمهخلى زوبه هى الى تدور على الاعضاء والف سلامه عليكى من النظاره 
ممكن حضرتك تعملى بحث بالكلمه الى بلونها بالاحمر وهتلقى الموضوع :: 

نورتينى بحضورك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ماتزعلش يا صلادينو 
> 
> أن شاء الله تجاوب المرة الجايه


ياصلادينو اع :Ranting2: مل حاجه ههههههههههههه :Beer:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]سيارة المستقبل تبكي وتضحك 
تويوتا تخطط لصنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر عبر مجموعة من الأضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الإنساني

ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن الباحثين في شركة تويوتا للسيارات يعكفون حاليا على العمل في صنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر بواسطة الكمبيوتر من خلال مجموعة من الاضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الانساني
ويقول التقرير إن المبتكرين فازوا ببراءة اختراع أمريكية لهذا النظام الذي يأملون أن يحسن قدرة السائقين على التواصل بين بعضهم البعض خلال حركة المرور 
تويوتا تخطط لصنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر عبر مجموعة من الأضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الإنساني

ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن الباحثين في شركة تويوتا للسيارات يعكفون حاليا على العمل في صنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر بواسطة الكمبيوتر من خلال مجموعة من الاضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الانساني
ويقول التقرير إن المبتكرين فازوا ببراءة اختراع أمريكية لهذا النظام الذي يأملون أن يحسن قدرة السائقين على التواصل بين بعضهم البعض خلال حركة المرور  تبكي وتضحك وترقص فرحا 
تويوتا تخطط لصنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر عبر مجموعة من الأضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الإنساني

ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن الباحثين في شركة تويوتا للسيارات يعكفون حاليا على العمل في صنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر بواسطة الكمبيوتر من خلال مجموعة من الاضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الانساني
ويقول التقرير إن المبتكرين فازوا ببراءة اختراع أمريكية لهذا النظام الذي يأملون أن يحسن قدرة السائقين على التواصل بين بعضهم البعض خلال حركة المرور تبكي وتضحك وترقص فرحا 
تويوتا تخطط لصنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر عبر مجموعة من الأضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الإنساني

ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن الباحثين في شركة تويوتا للسيارات يعكفون حاليا على العمل في صنع سيارة تعبر عن المشاعر بواسطة الكمبيوتر من خلال مجموعة من الاضواء في مقدمتها تحاكي تعبيرات الوجه الانساني
ويقول التقرير إن المبتكرين فازوا ببراءة اختراع أمريكية لهذا النظام الذي يأملون أن يحسن قدرة السائقين على التواصل بين بعضهم البعض خلال حركة المرور [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

انا شكلي هاقعد هنا كتير
انا بصراحة زوبة دي عجبتني

بص يا سيدي انا لقيت الموضوع اهو

سيارة المستقبل تبكى وتضحك وترقص 

كاتب الموضوع اختي الحبيبة رحمة
الموضوع في القاعة العامة للسيارات


شكرا علي اللينك
هانزلهم كلهم علي كمبيوتر احمد بقي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا شكلي هاقعد هنا كتير
> انا بصراحة زوبة دي عجبتني
> 
> بص يا سيدي انا لقيت الموضوع اهو
> 
> سيارة المستقبل تبكى وتضحك وترقص 
> 
> كاتب الموضوع اختي الحبيبة رحمة
> الموضوع في القاعة العامة للسيارات
> ...


هههههههاتفضلى معانا وفيه افطار كمان ههههههههه هى الاسئله سهله ولا ايه  :: 

ومفش شكر على واجب

 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]في تقرير عن  سيارات تويوتا 2006 ( الدفع الرباعي 4×4) الاشكال الجديدة
بجميع فئاتها 
PRADO برادو و

LAND CRUISER WAGON لاند كروزر واجن (استيشن) 

RAV 4 راف 4 

FORTUNER فورتشنر
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
بإذن الله نبدأ بفة الــ برادو Prado  النهارده نستعرض سيارات تويوتا 2006 ( الدفع الرباعي 4×4) الاشكال الجديدة
بجميع فئاتها 
PRADO برادو و

LAND CRUISER WAGON لاند كروزر واجن (استيشن) 

RAV 4 راف 4 

FORTUNER فورتشنر
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
بإذن الله نبدأ بفة الــ برادو Prado [/frame]

----------


## saladino

*وسع وسع ياجدددددع
   

    

الموضوع هنــــــــــــــــا

كاتب الموضوع : ضابط شرطة

القاعة العامة للسيارات

   

اى خدمة يازيزو*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *وسع وسع ياجدددددع
>    
> 
>     
> 
> الموضوع هنــــــــــــــــا
> 
> كاتب الموضوع : ضابط شرطة
> 
> ...


تسلم يا صلادينو منور ياجمل مكانك ومطرحك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]
اخبارنا حول اودي تبدو الان حمراء وكانها خرجت من الفرن في هذه اللحظات وهي طازجة بمعلوماتها ، وتتعلق بعام 2010 ، إذ أن أودي تريد شق الطريق إلى قلوب عشاقها من غير القادرين ، عبر سيارة صغيرة نسبيا تنافس بها الميني كوبر وشركائها. 
وقد انتهجت أودي في تصميمها شقين متناقضين نوعا ما ، الأول وهو التركيز على الشكل الخارجي الشبابي والعصري جدا، أما الثاني فهو يتعلق باساس الاطارات وباقي المكونات الفنية والميكانيكية ، ومعظمها مشتقة من جيلي الجولف والبولو السابقين. وينتظر أن يتارجح سعر الاودي A1 بين 14 و16 ألف يورو. وفي رسالة وصلتنا اليوم من اودي الشرق الاوسط , تم التحدث عن عام 2010 بصورة موسعة , بحيث ان سيارات كثيرة سوف تدخل الى الاسواق في ذلك العام منها سيارات ستحدث ضجة كبيرة في وسائل الاعلام نظرا لقدراتها التنافسية في المستقبل.[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

وجدتها وجدتها وجدتها

هيه هيه هيه

الموضوع هنا

يارب اكون لحقت بقى
الموضوع لـ Lovely Boy
اودى فى تحدى مع مينى كوبر

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييت ومعايا الحل
اودى تتحدى مينى كوبر
الكاتب ..لافلى بوى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...C+%DF%E6%C8%D1


تحيااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااااااااااة بقى كدا ياقلب مصر
سبقتينى
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
يعنى ابات على المنتدى علشان الحق
ملحووووووووووووقه
اللى بعدوا يازيزووووووووووو

----------


## قلب مصر

> يااااااااااااااااااااااة بقى كدا ياقلب مصر
> سبقتينى
> ععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
> يعنى ابات على المنتدى علشان الحق
> ملحووووووووووووقه
> اللى بعدوا يازيزووووووووووو


أنا يا قمر لو اعرف ان انتى اللى ورايا كنت وسعت وركنت يمين على طول 
لحد ما تعملى المشاركة
معلش بقى المرة الجاية ابقى ادينى كلاكس ههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا عبير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هههههههههههههههه معلش ياعبير تتعوض ان شاء الله  :f: 

تسلم ايدك ام يوسف  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]اختصارات

دفع خلفي ( Rwd )

تكون العجلات الدافعة في هذا النوع من السيارات هيالخلفية.


دفع أمامي ( Fwd )

تكون العجلات الدافعة في هذا النوع من السيارات هيالأمامية.

دفع رباعي( 4WD ) أو ( 4&#215;4)

العجلات الدافعة في هذا النوع من السيارات هيالأربعة.
[/frame]

----------


## saladino

الموضوع هنا 



*دة الجزء اللى موجود فية زوبة*




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> دفع خلفي ( Rwd )
> 
> 
> 
> تكون العجلات الدافعة في هذا النوع من السيارات هيالخلفية.
> 
> 
> ...



*اسم القاعة
صيانة السيارات

طلعت علينى*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الموضوع هنا 
> 
> 
> 
> *دة الجزء اللى موجود فية زوبة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تسلم ايدك مع ان الموضوع ده مشهور قووووووووى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

النهارده شوية صور للعربية الجبارة "نيسان مورانو"

يارب تعجبكم  :y:  

اسيبكم مع المورانووووووووو  :Eat:  




[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

نيسان مورانو

ده موضوع لضابط شرطة 
فى القاعة العامة للسيارات

وهتلاقى هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E6%D1%C7%E4%E6

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
حلوه اللعبة دي و الله ..
اما عليك حاجات يا زيزو ..


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> نيسان مورانو
> 
> ده موضوع لضابط شرطة 
> فى القاعة العامة للسيارات
> 
> وهتلاقى هنا
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E6%D1%C7%E4%E6


شكرا احلى كلمه على الرد والمجهود كده تمام تسلم ايدك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> حلوه اللعبة دي و الله ..
> اما عليك حاجات يا زيزو ..
> 
> 
> *


تسلم ياهضام وشكرا لتواجدك  ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]فورد نادر ان تراها 

[zIMG]http://www.geocities.com/hesham_sh_sh/ford2005.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://www.geocities.com/hesham_sh_sh/ford.jpg[/zIMG][/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

اتفضل يا سيدى زوبة اهيه اللى ملففانا وراها 
ومدوخانا من قاعة لقاعة
هتلاقيها مستخبية هنا

فى موضوع فورد من النادر أن تراها
 كاتبه khaled4

----------


## بنت شهريار

يعنى ابات هنا علشان الحق ارد يعنى
ماشاء الله قلب مصر
فى المقددددددددددددددمه
ههههههههههه
تحياااااتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اتفضل يا سيدى زوبة اهيه اللى ملففانا وراها 
> ومدوخانا من قاعة لقاعة
> هتلاقيها مستخبية هنا
> 
> فى موضوع فورد من النادر أن تراها
>  كاتبه khaled4


ربنا يكرمك يا ام يوسف ومعلش على تاخيرى فى الرد بس كنت مشغول شويه 
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يعنى ابات هنا علشان الحق ارد يعنى
> ماشاء الله قلب مصر
> فى المقددددددددددددددمه
> ههههههههههه
> تحياااااتى


ههههههههههه معلش ياعبير  حظك كده  :f:   ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]
هذه الصور وصلتني بالايميل عن اداب
واردت طرحها هنا حتى يستفيد
منها أكبر عدد من الأعضاء لانها بحق
مهمة جدا .. وكلنا قد نقع في مثل
الاخطاء الموجودة على الطريق وفي الصور بحسن النية



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

شوفت السرعة يا زيزو

اهيه هنا لقيتها كانت بتتغدى فى الموضوع دا
آداب الطريق العامة 
لبنت مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شوفت السرعة يا زيزو
> 
> اهيه هنا لقيتها كانت بتتغدى فى الموضوع دا
> آداب الطريق العامة 
> لبنت مصر


تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف ايوه هى فعلا كانت بتتغدى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"][CENTER]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أفخم أنواع السيارات 

*في هذا الموضوع أسرد لكم أفضل سيارات العالم مع شرح لمواصفاتها* 


*2006 Lamborghini Gallardo SE



 
**النوع : في10 
سي سي :4961 (5000 تقريبا)
العزم: 376(510) / 4500
الفرامل:ABS, vented disc/vented disc
الدفع : رباعي
التسارع من 0-100: 4 ثواني
السرعة القصوى: 315 km/h
*
[FONT=Arial][B][SIZE=5]
2006 Ferrari F430 Challenge

[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*وجدتها و جدتها 
بعض ما تيسر من صور لأفخم أنواع السيارات و شرح لمواصفاتها الرئيسية 

قاعة سوق السيارات 
كاتب الموضوع : هشام نصار 

 طلعت روحي أنت و السيرفر يا زيزو*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *وجدتها و جدتها 
> بعض ما تيسر من صور لأفخم أنواع السيارات و شرح لمواصفاتها الرئيسية 
> 
> قاعة سوق السيارات 
> كاتب الموضوع : هشام نصار 
> 
>  طلعت روحي أنت و السيرفر يا زيزو*


هههههههههههههه
ازيك ياهانم منوره معلش بس المهم اخدتى نقطه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]سيارات بناتي


[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*خد عندك يا هندسة  
الكاتب / نعناعة 
القاعة / القاعة العامة للسيارات 

المخبأ / صور سيارات بناتي نياهاهاهاها*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*هى دى المسابقات ولا بلاش

شـكراً يازيزو على الأفكار الممتازة

فتحت كل المواضيع المعروضة بالمسابقة والحقيقة كلها تستحق التقييم

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اين انت يازيزوووووو
زوبه بتسال عنك..

----------


## قلب مصر

واضح ان زيزو دخل يخبيها فى موضوع 
استخبى معاها وتاه ومعرفش يطلع من الموضوع مش لاقيه هههههه
حد يدور عليه يا جماعة هوا وزوبة 
واللى يلاقيهم ليه 75 قرش حلال عليه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

زيزو يا زيزو ياله بقى هات زوبة وتعالى

الناس كلها قلقت عليك

بعد كدة بقى هنقول أبحث مع الشرطة

مطلوبا حيا أو حيا

بسررررررررررررررررعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجاررررررررررررررررى البحث عن زيزو
ابحث معانا وخد عربيه هديه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *خد عندك يا هندسة  
> الكاتب / نعناعة 
> القاعة / القاعة العامة للسيارات 
> 
> المخبأ / صور سيارات بناتي نياهاهاهاها*



تسلم ايدك ياا ميرة واعتذر عن تاخيرى بس كنت مشغول افتره الى فاتت شويه  :Beer:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *هى دى المسابقات ولا بلاش
> 
> شـكراً يازيزو على الأفكار الممتازة
> 
> فتحت كل المواضيع المعروضة بالمسابقة والحقيقة كلها تستحق التقييم
> 
> *


ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس وشكرا لمرورك وكلامك الجميل 
مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اين انت يازيزوووووو
> زوبه بتسال عنك..


انا جيت اهو ياعبير ومعلش على التاخير وعلى زوبه بس كنت مشغول الفتره الى فاتت شويه 
واهو ياستى انزل زوبه وادورو بقى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> واضح ان زيزو دخل يخبيها فى موضوع 
> استخبى معاها وتاه ومعرفش يطلع من الموضوع مش لاقيه هههههه
> حد يدور عليه يا جماعة هوا وزوبة 
> واللى يلاقيهم ليه 75 قرش حلال عليه


انا جيت يا ام يوسف جيت اخبى زوبه عزمتنى على العشا فركنت معاها شويه  :: 

منورانا يست الكل واهو خلاص انا جيت ومعلش على تاخيرى بس كنت مشغول شويه  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> زيزو يا زيزو ياله بقى هات زوبة وتعالى
> 
> الناس كلها قلقت عليك
> 
> بعد كدة بقى هنقول أبحث مع الشرطة
> 
> مطلوبا حيا أو حيا
> 
> بسررررررررررررررررعة


 :Plane:   انا جيت على جناح السرعه حاملا معى زوبه هو معلش اعتذر عن تاخيرى الفتره الى فاتت عن زوبه واهو انا جيت واجيبها معايا  ::hop::  
منورانا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وجاررررررررررررررررى البحث عن زيزو
> ابحث معانا وخد عربيه هديه


لقيتى زيزو ولا لسه ياعبير مش هينفع ده انه يغيب الفتره دى كلها انتى السبب اكيد  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]((فيري بورشه ))

أصل الإسم «جيب»

يعتقد البعض أن اسم «جيب» يعود في بداياته إلى الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي، حيث كان يطلق على شخصية يوجين الجيب في سلسلة حلقات بوباي الفكاهية في الرسوم الضاحكة على صفحات الجرائد، وكان يوجين شخصية طريفة تمتلك القوة للذهاب إلى أي مكان والتعامل مع أي ظرف، كسيارات جيب. وقال آخرون أيضا إن الاسم «جيب» استخدم في أوكلاهوما منذ عام 1934 وأطلق على الشاحنات الخاصة التي كانت تستخدم للتنقيب عن النفط. لكن الاعتقاد الراجح والذي يرى الخبراء أنه الأقرب للحقيقة هو أن أصل التسمية جاءت من الرمز GP التي تعني General Purpose (أغراض عامة)، وهو المصطلح الذي كان الجيش الأمريكي يطلقه على مركبات الاستطلاع التي تزن ربع طن، وكان الجنود ينطقون الرمز كـ كلمة واحدة هي «جيب». [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

حمد لله على السلامة يا زيزو
اخيرا ظهرت انت وزوبة
بس يا سيدى اتفضل اهيه زوبة طلعت هنا
تفضل وتعرف على ((فيري بورشه ))((أصل الإسم «جيب»))((الأسطورة لاندكروزر )) 

لصلادينو

----------


## Amira

*أخيرا ظهرت أنت و زوبة 
أم يوسف سبقتيني *

----------


## أحلى كلمة

حمد لله على السلامة يازيزو أنت وزوبة

نورت يا راجل القاعة كانت ضلمة من غيرك

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه داااااااااااااااااا
بقى انا ادوى على زيزو وابحث عنه 
وتيجوا تحلوها قبلى
ماااااااااااااااشى
انا هاخطفلكم زيزو واخليكم تدوروا عليه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حمد لله على السلامة يا زيزو
> اخيرا ظهرت انت وزوبة
> بس يا سيدى اتفضل اهيه زوبة طلعت هنا
> تفضل وتعرف على ((فيري بورشه ))((أصل الإسم «جيب»))((الأسطورة لاندكروزر )) 
> 
> لصلادينو


تسلم ايدك يا أم يوسف تمام واضافت لحضرتك نقطه :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أخيرا ظهرت أنت و زوبة 
> أم يوسف سبقتيني *


معلش يا اميره اهو جيت انا وزوبه الحمد لله وان شاء الله كام يوم كده وانزل المسابقه الكبيرة كمان اجهزو بالصور انتو بس  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حمد لله على السلامة يازيزو أنت وزوبة
> 
> نورت يا راجل القاعة كانت ضلمة من غيرك



الله يسلمك يارب والقاعه منوره بحضوركم وتواجدكم الجميل ده 
ربنا يكرمك يارب و الف شكر على كلامك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه داااااااااااااااااا
> بقى انا ادوى على زيزو وابحث عنه 
> وتيجوا تحلوها قبلى
> ماااااااااااااااشى
> انا هاخطفلكم زيزو واخليكم تدوروا عليه


ههههههههههههههه خلاص اخلى زوبه تنزل المسابقه وتقول ابحث عن زيزو  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]مناقشه ووجع دماغ
في أي بلد محترم نسمع ان كل بلد ولها طبيعة سيارات بمواصفات معينة
فلما تنتج البلد أو حتى بتستورد ... المفروض بتعمل قائمة بالمواصفات
و الشروط للسيارة بحيث تقوم الشركة المنتجة بتجهيز مواصفات مناسبة 
وملائمة لطيبعة البلاد التى ستنتقل اليها .....

حيث ان مصر سباقة بلا منافس عن أي دولة أخرى في كمية المطبات 
والشوارع المكسرة اللي كسحت عربياتنا وخلتنا زباين دائمين عند
الميكانيكي يبقى ليه ما يطلبش المستورد من البداية المواصفات 
اللي تضمن استجلاب سيارات مرتفعة عن الأرض بحيث ترحمنا
من عربياتنا اللي بقت مفككة ؟[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

ستووووووووووووووووووب
عندددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددك

دا كان لبنت مصر
هناااااااااا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...A+%CF%E3%C7%DB

حتى فى قاعه السيارات فيها مناقشات و وجع دماغ
القاعه العامه للسيارااااااااااااات..

اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ستووووووووووووووووووب
> عندددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددك
> 
> دا كان لبنت مصر
> هناااااااااا
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...A+%CF%E3%C7%DB
> 
> حتى فى قاعه السيارات فيها مناقشات و وجع دماغ
> القاعه العامه للسيارااااااااااااات..
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه اخيرا كويس ياعبير لحقتيلك سوال فاضل نقطه لاميره او ام يوسف علشان يكملو ال 5 نقط الحقى بقى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"] تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة 

عرضت شركة مرسيدس بنز في معرض ديترويت للسيارات ما وصفته بأنظف محرك ديزل في العالم مجهز بحزمة تكنولوجيا تعرف باسم بلوتك (التكنولوجيا الزرقاء).[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

اتفضل يا سيدى
السيرفر طلع عنيا      الله .........
يالا المسامح كريم
ادى زوبة اهيه اللى دوختنا النهاردة وراها بمنادى

مرسيدس تطرح تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة جديدة 


لأبو منار

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [frame="1 70"] تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة 
> 
> عرضت شركة مرسيدس بنز في معرض ديترويت للسيارات ما وصفته بأنظف محرك ديزل في العالم مجهز بحزمة تكنولوجيا تعرف باسم بلوتك (التكنولوجيا الزرقاء).[/frame]




أخيرا قفشتك يازوبة

أهيه زوبة مستخبية هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...F+%CF%ED%D2%E1

أسم الموضوع... مرسيدس تطرح تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة جديدة

كاتب الموضوع ... أبو منار

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أسفة يا قلب مصر ماخدتش بالى

العتب على النظر 

فى رعاية الله*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اتفضل يا سيدى
> السيرفر طلع عنيا      الله .........
> يالا المسامح كريم
> ادى زوبة اهيه اللى دوختنا النهاردة وراها بمنادى
> 
> مرسيدس تطرح تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة جديدة 
> 
> 
> لأبو منار


ههههههههههههههه معلش يا ام يوسف ومروك عليكى الخمس نقط وكمان التقيم بتاع احمد صلاح بعد كده انا مش هلون الكلام كده :Pهههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أخيرا قفشتك يازوبة
> 
> أهيه زوبة مستخبية هنا
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...F+%CF%ED%D2%E1
> 
> أسم الموضوع... مرسيدس تطرح تكنولوجيا ديزل نظيفة جديدة
> 
> كاتب الموضوع ... أبو منار


 ::'(: 

معلش يا احلى كلمه ام يوسف سبقتك بس والله انا عارف ان كان اخر واحده دى انا مصعبها علشان ادى فرصه للكل انه يور عليها بس ام يوسف تقريبا صاحبت زوبه بقى وبدلها على الطريق هههههههههه 

اهو هنرجع تانى من الاول خالص اصفار الكل  لان ام يسوف جمعت ال 5 نقط

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ادى ال خمس مواضيع الى ام يوسف لقت فيهم زوبه فى المسابقة 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...7&postcount=48

 :good:  

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...6&postcount=62

 ::hop::  

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...7&postcount=67

 ::hop::  

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...5&postcount=86

 ::hop::  

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...2&postcount=98

 :good:

----------


## ابن البلد

الف مبروك لقلب مصر

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أسفة يا قلب مصر ماخدتش بالى
> 
> العتب على النظر 
> 
> فى رعاية الله*


على ايه يا قمر انا اللى بعتذر لو اعرف انك هتبقى ورايا كنت وسعت الطريق على طول
ان شاء الله الفوز يكون من نصيبك المرة القادمة بإذن الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> ههههههههههههههه معلش يا ام يوسف ومروك عليكى الخمس نقط وكمان التقيم بتاع احمد صلاح بعد كده انا مش هلون الكلام كده :Pهههههههههههه


الله يبارك فيك يا زيزو
بس لعلمك فعلا آخر سؤال كان صعب جدا ولقيته فى الصفحة الرابعة من البحث
يعنى بالعربى كنت خلاص بشد فى شعرى انا والعيال ورايا واحنا بندور على ست زوبة
بس خلاص احنا بقينا اصحاب انا وزوبة
الف شكر على المسابقة الجميلة يا زيزو ربنا يخليك ويخلى مسابقاتك الحلوة

----------


## قلب مصر

> الف مبروك لقلب مصر


الله يبارك فيك يا ابن البلد 
والف شكر على التقييم الجميل  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مبروووووووووووووووووك قلب مصر
عن جدارة ياقمرنا
كله من الجرى ورا زوبه
الف مبروك حبيبتى
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## قلب مصر

بعد كل الشكر والتهانى والحاجات الحلوة والبيبسى والشوكلاتة واللبان  :Beer:  
اشكركم جميعا  :f:   :f:   :f:  
واعلنكم هذا النبا الهام أنى قررت انى ما اشاركش فى المسابقة الدور الجاى 
لحد ما حد تانى يحقق الخمس نقاط علشان ادى فرصة لباقى الناس الجميلة انها تفوز فى المسابقة
ومتقلقوش دا مش هيأثر على العلاقة القوية اللى بينى وبين زوبة   :good:  
لأننا خلاص بقينا أصدقاء وبتدخل ترنلى من الموضوع اللى بتستخبى فيه علشان انقذها واظهرها تانى  :Plane:  
وفى انتظار فائز جديد

----------


## ابن البلد

انا عايز أصاحب زوبا دي يا زيزو انا كمان
بس محدش يخبص بس  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بعد كل الشكر والتهانى والحاجات الحلوة والبيبسى والشوكلاتة واللبان  
> اشكركم جميعا    
> واعلنكم هذا النبا الهام أنى قررت انى ما اشاركش فى المسابقة الدور الجاى 
> لحد ما حد تانى يحقق الخمس نقاط علشان ادى فرصة لباقى الناس الجميلة انها تفوز فى المسابقة
> ومتقلقوش دا مش هيأثر على العلاقة القوية اللى بينى وبين زوبة   
> لأننا خلاص بقينا أصدقاء وبتدخل ترنلى من الموضوع اللى بتستخبى فيه علشان انقذها واظهرها تانى  
> وفى انتظار فائز جديد


ههههههههههههههههههه طيب فين البيسى واللبان والحجات الحلوه اخدهم انا طيب علشان امشى  :: 

مبروك ياهانم وانا هشوف شغلى مع زوبه  :good:  هههههههه مش هشحنلها  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا عايز أصاحب زوبا دي يا زيزو انا كمان
> بس محدش يخبص بس


 :Plane:  جارى عمليه شحن زوبه على رساله خاصه ليك واهو تتعرفو على بعض  :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيارات bmw الفئة الثالثة .



الفئة الثالثة من سيارات bmw الجديدة .

استطاعت الفئة الثالثة من سيارات 
BMW 
أن تخطو خطوات عملاقة علي طريق المنافسة العالمية وتحقيق أرقام قياسية في المبيعات عبر السنوات الأخيرة الماضية فقد تجاوزت مبيعاتها العالمية رقم المليون و200 ألف سيارة اضافة إلي أن هذه الفئة استعادت بريقها خاصة مع أرقام مبيعاتها المبشرة [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

لعلمك يعنى انا عارفة الحل  :: 

والعلاقة القوية اللى بينى وبين زوبة خلاص بقت أعلى من كل مراحل الشحن والرصيد والذى منه

بس زى ما وعدتكم مش هجاوب لحد ما حد جديد ياخد تقييم تانى

بس بقولكم ايه وقد اعذر من انذر
انا مش هسيب زوبة محشورة فى الموضوع كدة كتير
حد يروح ينقذها بسرعة

وإلا             ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لعلمك يعنى انا عارفة الحل 
> 
> والعلاقة القوية اللى بينى وبين زوبة خلاص بقت أعلى من كل مراحل الشحن والرصيد والذى منه
> 
> بس زى ما وعدتكم مش هجاوب لحد ما حد جديد ياخد تقييم تانى
> 
> بس بقولكم ايه وقد اعذر من انذر
> انا مش هسيب زوبة محشورة فى الموضوع كدة كتير
> حد يروح ينقذها بسرعة
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه انا هفرقع كاوتش زوبه واشيلها الاريال انتى بتجرى وراها  :: 
ربنا يكرمك يام يوسف والله انا فطست ضحك هههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجدتهاااااااااااا
الموضوع ل ليدر
قاعه تقارير السيارات
تقرير كامل عن سيارات bmw الفئة الثالثة 
هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...CB%C7%E1%CB%E5

تحيااااااااتى

----------


## قلب مصر

> مبروووووووووووووووووك قلب مصر
> عن جدارة ياقمرنا
> كله من الجرى ورا زوبه
> الف مبروك حبيبتى
> تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


عبير
الله يبارك فيك يا قمر
ميرسى ليكى خالص
معلش انا ماشوفتش مشاركتك دى إلا دلوقتى 
العتب على السيرفر بقى
عقبالك يا قمر المرة الجاية

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]الهيدروجين

نموذج السيارة الصغيرة



تبدأ شركة صينية الشهر الحالي ببيع سيارة لعبة صغيرة للغاية تعمل بطاقة الهيدروجين. واللعبة الصغيرة هي خطوة نحو إدخال هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة للجمهور وإتاحتها تجارياً.
وتعرض الشركة الصينية Horizon ، السيارة اللعبة الصغيرة ومحطة الوقود الخاصة بها بسعر 80 دولاراً.
وهي خطوة في سبيل تحقيق حلم طالما داعب خيال الحكومات وشركات الطاقة وصانعي السيارات، وهو الانتاج التجاري الضخم لسيارات تعمل بطاقة الهيدروجين، ولا يخرج منها عادم سوى الماء النظيف.[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااا
موضوع لابن البلد
القاعه العامه للسيارات
سيارة تعمل بطاقه الهيدروجين
هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D1%E6%CC%ED%E4

----------


## أحلى كلمة

برافوا ياعبير يا حبيبتى

مبروك يا قمر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااا
> موضوع لابن البلد
> القاعه العامه للسيارات
> سيارة تعمل بطاقه الهيدروجين
> هنا
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D1%E6%CC%ED%E4



حرام عليكى دانتى مخدتيش 10 دقايق انتى ناويه تاخدى بتارك ولا ايه سيبو حاجه للناس التانيه هههههههه
وايه التوقيع ده الى انتى حطاه ياعبيير انا مبتهددش بالفراخ الى انتى مربياها على شط البحر ده هههههههههه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> برافوا ياعبير يا حبيبتى
> 
> مبروك يا قمر


معلش يا بشمهندسه الحل هو انك تخطفى عبير وقلب مصر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> برافوا ياعبير يا حبيبتى
> 
> مبروك يا قمر


لسه تلات مرات يا احلى كلمه
ادعيلى
دا انا بيتالهم على بابا القاعه
ههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتينى ياقمر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"][CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حبيت اني افتتح القاعة باروع سيارة ممكن الواحد يركبها و انا شخصيا بحبها جدا 
*BMW*
و خصوصا ان الصناعة الالمانية في السيارات متميزة جدا علي سوق السيارات اليابانية و الامريكية ايضا  :y:  

موديلات Bmw[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

وبعدين بقى 
يا جماعة انا ايدى بتاكلنى علشان اقول الحل
زوبة هتجنن بقالها نص ساعة جوا الموضوع
والدنيا برد يالا بقى حد ينقذها بسرعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

الموضوع 
لاحمد المليجى
هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D%E1%C7%CA+Bmw
فى سوق السياراااااااااااااات
احدث موديلات bmw

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياحبيبتى ياقلب مصر
انا قلبى وقع لما شفت اسمك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الواحد مش عارف يودى جمايلك دى فين
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]التعديل الالكترونى:



فى هذه الحلقة عزيزى القارئ سنحاول معا ان نفهم نظرية عمل المبرمجين الذين يعيدوا برمجة حاسب السيارة (ECU) من اجل تحسين الادء الرياضى للسيارة واستخراج عدد لا باس به من الاحصنة و ذلك عن طريق تعديل المعلومات المخزنة على الشرائح الالكترونية (Chips) القابلة لاعادة البرمجة والغاء بعض الانظمة المزعجة لمحبي السرعة مثل الغاء نظام تحديد السرعة الالكترونية (Electric speed limiter) كما سنستغرض كيفية عمل الحواسب الالكترونية بالتفصيل .


ما فكرة التعديل الالكترونى:
الفكرة من التعديل الالكترونى هو تعديل حاسب السيارة ECU الاصلى (stock) لاتحسين اداء السيارة و استخراج المزيد من القوة الحصانية عن طريق تغيير الشريحة الالكترونية المخزنة عليها المعلومات المتعلقة بالمحرك (Chip) او عن طريق اعادة برمجتها اما فى حالة التعديل من الطراز الثقيل فقد تحتاج الى تغيير الحاسب باكمله باخر رياضى ذو قدرة اكبر على البرمجة و التعديل.

ما هو حاسب السيارة[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*زوبة هنا 
عالم التعديل ( التعديل الألكتروني) 

صاحب الموضوع : صلادينو
قاعة صيانة السيارات 

و أي خدمة يا عبير*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لالالالالالا
بقى كدا يا اميرة
اغيب ساعتين اجى الاقيكى جايبه الحل
كدا تخونينى يازوبه
ماشى ياعسل
3/1
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انتو هتضربو بعض ولا ايه  :: 
ههههههههههه خلاص بعد كده يعنى انزل 4 زوبات كل واحده فيكم زوبه  :: 
منورين وشكرا لحضوركم كلكم وسيبو حاجه لاحلى كلمه وقلب مصر الناس سيباكم بمزاجها  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه فظاع . ابسلوتلى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]
سيارات من الاميل


SUNNY

صني



هذه السيارة تتميز بالكثير من الصفات اذ انها اقتصادية جدا وتتميز بشكلها الرياضي والرحب المطور لتلبي كافة اصحاب هذه السيارة 



محرك 1.8 لتر , 4 اسطوانات ( توين كام ) 16 صمام . قادراً على توليد 1800 حصان[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*زوبة هنا يا شاب 
أحدث السيارات من الأيميل 

كاتب الموضوع / حسام عمر 

القاعة العامة للسيارات 

عبير : 3/2 و بيب بيب أهلي*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه فظاع . ابسلوتلى


هههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياعم اللمبى
كدا يا اميرة شمتى ابله ظاظا فينا
هههههههههههههههه




> عبير : 3/2 و بيب بيب أهلي


الله حى الرابع جاى.. الله حى الرابع جاى..
هههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدا يا جميل
مااااااااااااشى
الايام بيناا وزوبه كمااااااااااااااااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]كاديلك
*2007 Cadillac Escalade* 

 [/frame]

----------


## Amira

*هنا هنا هنا 
كاديلاك 2007

كلاكيت تاني مرة / الكينج حسام عمر كاتب الموضوع 

القاعة / العامة للسيارات 

عبير / 3:3 يا عسل أنا أموت بالتعادل*

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...CF%ED%E1%C7%DF
حسام عمر
 القاعه العامه

----------


## قلب مصر

يالا شدوا حيلكم ورونا الهمة

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالهوووووووووووووووووى
حد يخطف البت دى
موتوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يالا شدوا حيلكم ورونا الهمة


همه ايه الله يسامحها
ههههههههههههههههههه
قلب مصر تعتزل واميرة تطلعلى
اشوف فيكى 6 اشهر تدورى على زوبه يا اميرة ومتلاقيهااااااااااااااش

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله صعبتى عليا على الشحتفه الى انتى عملاها دى ههههههههههههههه

ابسلوتلى ياعبير  ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أه أه أه أه أه يا مامااااااااااااااا

تعالى خودينى يا ماما    ::uff::  

أنا بعيط يا ماماااااا

حراااام عليكو خلونى أحلها مرة    

هتبقوا أنتوا والسيرفر عليا    ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أه أه أه أه أه يا مامااااااااااااااا
> 
> تعالى خودينى يا ماما  
> 
> أنا بعيط يا ماماااااا
> 
> حراااام عليكو خلونى أحلها مرة 
> 
> هتبقوا أنتوا والسيرفر عليا


عيطى يا احلى كلمه عيطى
وانا معاكى يا اختى
انا قلت قلب مصر تنازلت الدور دا
طلعتلى اميرة
ياعينى عليكى ياكلمتنا
من قلب مصر لاميرة لعبير
والله بتصعبى عليا
هههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

احلى كلمه بتعيط ابسلوتلى 

ده بدل ماكل واحده تقول انا متبرعه بنقطه لاحلى كلمه  ::hop::  

تبرعو تبرعو لزوبه اعتبروها صيانه طيب لزوبه اعتبروها لصحتى الى ضاعت فى سواقه زوبه  :: 
هههههههههههههههه

معلش يا احلى كلمه المشكله انى خايف الاقيهم بيضربو بعض فى الاخر  :: 

واضيع انا كمان فى الرجلين

----------


## Amira

> يالهوووووووووووووووووى
> حد يخطف البت دى
> موتوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*عبير !!!! 

مالك يا روح قلبي  مين مزعلك 

يخطفو مين يا عنية أنا و أنتي و زوبة و الزمن طويل*

----------


## Amira

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zizo_ya_zizo
					
				
احلى كلمه بتعيط ابسلوتلى 

ده بدل ماكل واحده تقول انا متبرعه بنقطه لاحلى كلمه  





أيوة صح يا عبير ما تتبرعي لأحلي كلمة و ماتبقيش أبسلوتلي  

 ماتعيطيش يا أحلي كلمة قطعتي قلبي  





			
				معلش يا احلى كلمه المشكله انى خايف الاقيهم بيضربو بعض فى الاخر
			
		

لأ يا زيزو ماتقولش كدا دا عبير دي روحي روحي روحي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]
سباقات الفورميلاوان 
سباق الفورميلا – 1 الدولي في البحرين ينتهي بفوز النجم الصاعد الونسو وتراجع بطل العالم شوماخر. درجة الحرارة المرتفعة أدت إلى خروج السيارات عن مسارها، والفائزون يحتفلون على منصة التتويج بعصير الرمان بدلاً من الشمبانيا.

اختتم في البحرين سباق الفورميلا – 1 (الفئة الأولى) وفاز به سائق سيارة الرينو الاسباني فرناندو الونسو. ويشكل تنظيم سباقات الفورميلا – 1 الدولي للمرة الثانية في البحرين دفعة كبيرة لتعزيز النشاط الاقتصادي والسياحي. وقد نقلت وكالة أنباء البحرين عن العاهل البحريني قوله إن "تنظيم سباقات الفورمولا واحد بالبحرين يثبت قدرتها على تنظيم السباق (...) الذي يشكل رصيدا هاما لتعزيز النشاط الاقتصادي والسياحي". وأضاف "مملكة البحرين ماضية فى سياسة دعم مثل هذه المشاريع الحيوية التى تهدف إلى تعزيز الاقتصاد الوطني وجذب الاستثمارات".[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%C7%E6%C7%E4
صلادينو
القاعه العامه للسيارات
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بكتبها وبجرررررررررررررررررررررى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والله لو امتحان ثانويه عامه ما كنت بعمل فيه كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لبياعين البطاطا يازيزووووووووووووو

----------


## Amira

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%C7%E6%C7%E4
> صلادينو
> القاعه العامه للسيارات
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


*شوف شوف بتحلي و تجري يا عبير  

ماشي أنا و أنتي و النقط بينا و هانشوف يا بوب  

كله من كمبيوتري الخائن العميل*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شوف شوف بتحلي و تجري يا عبير  
> 
> ماشي أنا و أنتي و النقط بينا و هانشوف يا بوب  
> 
> كله من كمبيوتري الخائن العميل


اللهم انى صايمه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
خاين خاين بس اكسب
صباح الفل يا احلى المنافسين
خدوهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لاجابه غلط ياعبير الكمبو بتاعك محتاج عدسات لاصقه على الشاشة 

ههههههههههههههههه

يامسهل ازوزه هنا يابنى  :Beer:

----------


## بنت شهريار

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%C7%E6%C7%E4
صلادينو
القاعه العاااااااااااامه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصور لأجمل سيارات 2006

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%D1%C7%CA+2006
نوووووووووووووور2005
القاعه العامه للسيارات

----------


## بنت شهريار

والله ماهاعدل المشاركات المكررة
ههههههههههههههههههه
علشان تشوفوا بس بنتعذب اد ايه مع السيرفر
شكرا زيزووووووووووووووو

ايدددددددددددددددددك يابن البلد على التقييم
بس على الله ميطلعش تقييم سالب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Amira

*يا طولة بالك علي السيرفر يا شيخة  

بس مبروك عليكي يا بوب  ، أنا بردو روحي رياضية 
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مبروك عليكى ياعبير زوبه المرادى 
جارى عمليه شحن التقيم للوحه التحكم بتاعتك  :: 
فيه خصم 30 نقطه مصاريف شحن وهتتبرعى بالباقى لاحلى كلمه واميرة وقلب مصر لانها كانت ضيفه شرف ومرديتش تحل حاجه وفيه 50 نقطه ليا علشان شلتلك المشاركات المكرره الى جبتى بيها النقطه الخامسة  ::  و كل واحد من اصحاب المواضيع نقطتين تلاته كده علشان حطينا عنده زوبه وتتبرعى للباقى بقى لمعونه الشتاء
 ::  ::  :: 
ادى الخمس مواضيع الى حلتيهم واخدتى عيهم التقيم 

تقرير كامل عن سيارات bmw الفئة الثالثة 
a_leader 
*****
سيارة تعمل بطاقة الهيدروجين  
ابن البلد
*****
احدث موديلات Bmw 
أحمد المليجي  
*****
أخباااار سباقات الفورميلاااا ووون 
صلادينو
*****
إليكم بعض الصور لأجمل وأفخم سيارات 2006 
nour2005

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بالك علي السيرفر يا شيخة  
> 
> بس مبروك عليكي يا بوب  ، أنا بردو روحي رياضية


وحياتك ياغالييييييييه كلك زوووووووووقك
تسلمى ياعسل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فيه خصم 30 نقطه مصاريف شحن


الله جاب الله خد الله عليه العووووووووض




> بالباقى لاحلى كلمه واميرة وقلب مصر لانها كانت ضيفه شرف ومرديتش تحل حاجه


لالالالالالالالا
انا دفعت زكاة رمضان خلاص
مش ناقصه تبرعات وضرايب يازيزوووو





> نقطه ليا علشان شلتلك المشاركات المكرره الى جبتى بيها النقطه الخامسة


لا ياعم انا عاوزة مشاركاتى
هو انا قلتلك تشيلهم

وبعدين انا اساسا لسسسسسسسه مشفتش منكم حااااااااااااجه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

جزيل الشكر لك اخى العزيز
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]http://us.moheet.com/image/large402786.jpg




كانبيرا : تمكن مخترع أسترالي من صنع أول سيارة عالمية تجارية تعمل على الهواء المضغوط ، يمكن أن تستخدم كبديل للسيارات العادية التي تعمل على الديزل أو المحركات البترولية.

ويتميز محرك السيارة بأنه لا ينتج أية ملوثات ، كما أنه مجهز فقط بجزءين متحركين فقط مما يزيد من كفاءة السيارة مقارنة بالسيارات العادية.[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااا للهوووووووووووول
زوبه بقالها يومييييييييييييييييين ومحدش سال عنها
والله حظى حلو
يارب كدا دايما
هههههههههههههههههههه

ونقول
صلادينو
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E3%D6%DB%E6%D8
القاعه العامه للسيارات

دوووووووووووختينى يازوبه
اى خدمه

----------


## osha

مبروك فوز زوبة الاروبة بالاوسكار وعقبال مهرجان القاهرة الدولي يارب 
وكل سنة والكل بخير

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف مبروك زيزو على الاوسكار
زوبه تستحقها عن جدااااااااااااارة
الف مبروك اخى العزيز زيزو
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ألف ألف  ألف مبروك على الاوسكار

زوبة دوختنا وراها صحيح بس هى تستاهل كل خير

مبروك يا زيزو والى المزيد من الفوز و الجوائز    :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ربنا يخليكو يارب الموضوع ناجح بوجودكم فيه كلكم ربنا يكرمكم والفوز ده بتاعكم مش لليا 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ياعبير واول نقطه فى اسنه الجديده من عبير هههههههههههه
اقصد اخدتها عبير  :: 
************************************ا
اتفضلو ادى الجديده 

[frame="1 70"]ماذا يحدث
 لفيراري بعد ان تصدم طرف سلك كهروبائى





[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

مبروك يا زيزو على فوز زوبة حبيبتى فى الأوسكار
اتفضل الحل يا سيدى
ماذا يحدث لفيراري بعد ان تصدم طرف سلك كهروبائي علي سرعة 200 ميل بالساعة 
لأبن البلد
فى القاعة العامة فى السيارات

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا يا زوبة  وحشتينى والله زمان

دا موضوع لابن البلد فى القاعة العامة للسيارات

ماذا يحدث لفيراري بعد ان تصدم طرف سلك كهروبائي علي سرعة 200 ميل بالساعة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أه سورى يا قلب مصر مخدتش بالى يا حبيبتى

برافوا عليكى 

مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف الف مبروك يا زيزو  على الاوسكار

مع خالص تحياتى ,,,*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهاااااااااااااااا
حلو اووووووى
النشاط رجع تانى
الحرررررررررررب بيننا
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياهلا يابنات وحشتووووووووونى

----------


## Amira

> اهاااااااااااااااا
> حلو اووووووى
> النشاط رجع تانى
> الحرررررررررررب بيننا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ياهلا يابنات وحشتووووووووونى


بقولك ايه شابة أنتي تهبطي من أولها بقي  :: 

علشان مانخسرش بعض  ::hop::  سبينا ناخد فرصتنا بقي  ::

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل zizo_ya_zizo

الف مبروك جائزة الأوسكار علي هذا الموضوع المميز .....
يستحقها عن جدارة ......
لك الشكر علي مواضيعك المميزة ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بقولك ايه شابة أنتي تهبطي من أولها بقي 
> 
> علشان مانخسرش بعض  سبينا ناخد فرصتنا بقي


نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااا
العبى بعيد يا شااااااااااااااااابه
متلعبيش هنا
العبى عند بيتكم
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]الموضه  في خوذات الموتسكلات 
مرحبا بكم في عالم دوكاتي موتور سيكل للدراجات البخاره وكل ما يتعلق بها نبدأ بموضوع لطيف ظريف 
الى محبي الموتسكلات بشكل خاص وكل المحركات بشكل عام  :2:  
بعض من الخطوط والالوان على خوذات الموتسكلات helmets
البعض منها مغطي بالجلد 
وتوجد واحده شبيها بالبندانا ان صح التعبير[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

يالا كله فى السريع
اتفضل يا زيزو حل المسابقة
وسلمولى على زوبة كتير
الموضه ايضا في خوذات الموتسكلات 
لـــ ducati_cycle 
ومش عايزين ضرب ولا خناقات بقولكم اهو ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

دا موضوع فى القاعة العامة للسيارات 

كاتب الموضوع دوكاتي

ودا الينك  http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...ED%DF%E1%C7%CA

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش يا أحلى كلمة لو أعرف انك ورايا كنت ركنت يمين ووسعت لك الطريق
معلش سامحينى يا قمر
دايما تيجى معاكى كدة ولو انى بابقى قصدى بنت شهريار واميرة  :: 
معلش بقى جت فيكى المرة دى  :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف شكر ليكم كلكم على تقيمكم للموضوع وفوزه فى الاوسكار الموضوع نجح بيكم شكرا يا استاذ ليدر ويا ليله عشق مع خالص احترامى لشخصكم وتواجدكم 


قلب مصر وحلى كلمه وبنت شهريار واميره شكرا لتواجدكم الدائم والروح الحلوه بتاعتكم انا بعد كده مش هلو العنوان دنا اتهريت زوبه ههههههههههههههه

منورين ياجماعه كلكم واتمنالكم كل خير

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> معلش يا أحلى كلمة لو أعرف انك ورايا كنت ركنت يمين ووسعت لك الطريق
> معلش سامحينى يا قمر
> دايما تيجى معاكى كدة ولو انى بابقى قصدى بنت شهريار واميرة 
> معلش بقى جت فيكى المرة دى


ولا يهمك يا قمر

متشكرة جداا لذوقك 

ومبروك عليكى الفوز

و الجايات كتييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> الف شكر ليكم كلكم على تقيمكم للموضوع وفوزه فى الاوسكار الموضوع نجح بيكم شكرا يا استاذ ليدر ويا ليله عشق مع خالص احترامى لشخصكم وتواجدكم 
> 
> 
> قلب مصر وحلى كلمه وبنت شهريار واميره شكرا لتواجدكم الدائم والروح الحلوه بتاعتكم انا بعد كده مش هلو العنوان دنا اتهريت زوبه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> منورين ياجماعه كلكم واتمنالكم كل خير



الشكر ليك يازيزو

كله بجهودك العظيمة

أتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="9 80"][/frame][/frame]
*الف مبروك اوسكار ابناء مصر 2006*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههه
قلب مصر اعلنت الحررررب تانى
لا وماشاء الله
قوة لايستهان بقى
وانا اللى كنت قادرة على اميرة
مش قادرة على قلب مصر
لو زوبه حتى بترنلها مش هتلحق كدا
دا انا بايته فى القاعه وبردووووووو ملحقتش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلشى يا احلى كلمه
نعيش وناخد غيرها
تحياااااااااتى جميعا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

يا زيزو مينفعش كده كل ما انوى اشترك فى المسابقة واقول خلاص هدور على زوبة ولما اتلقهاه اتلقى ناس ردت عليك

بعد كده بقى ابقى قولى انت هتنزل المسابقة امتى وفى اى موضوع عشان الحق اسبق قلب مصر وعبير واميرة واحلى كلمة 

تسلم ايدك يا زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيجوهات متظبطة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...CA%D9%C8%D8%C9

الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو

والله وحشتينا يا زوبة

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه دااااااااااااااااا
زوبه من ورايااااااااااااااااااااا
مبروك يا اميرتنا
انسى خلاااااااااااااااص انا جيت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمدلله على سلامتك يازوبه
يامفاجآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتك يازيزو
تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

منورين الموضوع من جديد ومش عايز خناق علشان انا الى بروح فى الرجلين  :: 
واحلى كلمه مبروك اول نقطه فى المسابقه وربنا يتممها على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]في مهرجان السيارات الكلاسيكية 
معرض أوتوماك أخبار اليوم نقطة الانطلاق الحقيقية للاهتمام بهذه المركبات 

 



نظم نادي السيارات والرحلات المصري بالتعاون مع وزارة الداخلية والسياحة والثقافة مهرجانا للسيارات الكلاسيكية التي يرجع تاريخها لفترة الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات وحتي السبعينيات من القرن الماضي وذلك برعاية شركة القاهرة الوطنية تجارة للسيارات الموزع المعتمد ل مرسيدس بنز والتي قامت بدور رائد في هذا المهرجان.[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجدتهاااااااااااااااا
القاعه العامه
صلادينوووووووووووووووو
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D3%ED%DF%ED%C9

----------


## قلب مصر

خيانة فظيعة

دا حصل امتى وفين وازاى

ازاى زوبة تيجي من ورايا

انتوا بتستغلوا الظروف أسوأ استغلال

عرفتوا منين انى مش موجودة اليومين دول ....

على العموم انا ماجيتش وايدى فاضية 

انا جاية وجايبة هدية لزوبة حبيبتى بمناسبة رجوعها بالسلامة



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...1489707174.mp3

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا يا بيرو يا حبيبتى
مبروك يا قمر
نحن السابقون*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله عليكى يا قلب مصر نورتىىىىىىىىىى ومعاكى زوبه
مفاجاه تجنن 
هههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا اميرتنا
نحن السابقون وقلب مصر اللاحقون
هههههههههههههههههه
تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بنت شهريار 
كويس ياهانم اخيرا لقيتى الموضوع كويس مبروك عليكى اول نقطه  ::  وربنا يستر عليا 

قلب مصر 
انا بجد مش عارف اقلك ايه انا فعلا فرحت خصوصا اول مافتحت الموضوع ولقيت الاغنيه اشتغلت بجد اغنيه جميله وتحفه 
ربنا يباركلك وفى انتظار مشاركتك  :Wai:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]
أحد نقاط القوة في دعاية "سابSaab " السويدية هي أن شركتها تنتج طائراتٍ حربيةً في ذات الوقت، لذا كان من الطبيعي أن تستلهم الشركة -التي أوشك قسم السيارات فيها على الإفلاس- أن تحاول الاستفادة من تاريخها، و هنا تبدو ملامح النجاح واضحةً للعيان، فبدايةً من الاسم الديناميكي Aero و المرتبط بحرف الغموض X، 

و الان ندع السياره تتحدث عن نفسها بجد سياره اذهلتني



[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

السلام عليكم

كلاكيت تانى مره

أكشن

قفشتك يا زوبة  

انتى هنا فى قاعة العامة للسيارات


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...=%D3%C7%C8Saab

وكاتب الموضوع

نعناعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...saab+%D3%C7%C8
القاعه العامه
زيزو يا زيزوووووووووو

يارب مايكون غلط
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...saab+%D3%C7%C8
> القاعه العامه
> زيزو يا زيزوووووووووو
> 
> يارب مايكون غلط
> هههههههههههههههههههه


هييييييييييييييييييه
طلعت غلط
السرعه تعمل اكتر من كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
جود لك احلى كلمه
تحياااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
غلط
ههههههههههههههههههههه
السرعه تعمل اكتر من كدا
جود لك احلى كلمه
ارق تحياتى حبيبتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصراحه انا عمال اضحك على بنت شهريار  :: 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه طلعت غلط  :: 
امال لو كنت صح كنتى عملتى فينا ايه  :: 
ربنا يخليكو يارب كلكم وتانى نقطه لاحلى كلمه 
محدش يعرف قلب مصر راحت فين احسن تكون زوبه مدوخاها وزعلانه منها  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا معاكم بقلبي ....
بس الحقيقة مشغولة قوى اليومين دول
وبحاول الاقي فرصة ادور على زوبة حبيبتى
بس معنديش وقت خالص
ححاول الحق اخطف كام نقطة المرة الجاية .... بس خدوا بالكم لأتى أول ما افضى مش هتلحقوا حاجة  :: 
الف مبروك ليكم كلكم وربنا يوفقكم يارب   :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا معاكم بقلبي ....
> بس الحقيقة مشغولة قوى اليومين دول
> وبحاول الاقي فرصة ادور على زوبة حبيبتى
> بس معنديش وقت خالص
> ححاول الحق اخطف كام نقطة المرة الجاية .... بس خدوا بالكم لأتى أول ما افضى مش هتلحقوا حاجة 
> الف مبروك ليكم كلكم وربنا يوفقكم يارب


ربنا يباركلك ياام يوسف ومنتظرين تفاعلك ان شاء الله وابقى خلى يوسف والاولاد كمان يشتركو  :M (30):

----------


## zizoYAzizo

BMW




بي ام دبليو Bmw موديل 2020 

بي ام دبليو لا تغامر كثيرا في الصناعة , فرغم الظروف الصعبة التي تعيشها من الناحية التصميمية امام منافسة كبيرة من كبرى الشركات , تحاول ان تضمن مستقبل راقي بكل الصفات لاحقا . ولمن يهمه لامر ويعتقد ان من حقه ان يرى نسخة توضيحية لما سيكون عام 2020 , فننشر امامه ولاول مرة تشكيلة مستقبلية , سوف تجد طريقها الى الشوارع على الاغلب بدون صعوبات . حساب بسيط الان يظهر , لو كان عمرك الان 30 عاما , فبعد 13 عاما , سوف تصبح 43 عاما , وقد يحالفك الحظ باقتناء واحدة .

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا بيكى يا زوبة يا حبيبتى

أنا شوفتك أنتى هنا فى القاعة العامة*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=64810&highlight=%C8%ED+%C7%E3+%CF  %C8%E1%ED%E6+Bmw+%E3%E6%CF%ED%E1+2020


*وكاتب الموضوع الاخ عز الدين*

*صح يا زيزو*

----------


## sameh atiya

*ايه ده اي ده
انتوا شغالين كده لوحدكم انتوا احتكرتوها ولا ايه

ممكن اشارك معاكوا طيب

ممكن


شكرا قوى

انا بس عندى استفسار بسيط لزيزو

هو انت بتنزل بينات كانت فى موضوع قديم هنا فى قاعة السيارات
صح

طيب هو انت الجمله اللى من فوق دى

عنوان الموضوع ولا انا ادور بنفسى واشوف الاحتمالات انى الموضوع ده هو الصح

سواء كده او كده هاشارك باذن الله*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أهلا بيكى يا زوبة يا حبيبتى
> 
> أنا شوفتك أنتى هنا فى القاعة العامة*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=64810&highlight=%C8%ED+%C7%E3+%CF  %C8%E1%ED%E6+Bmw+%E3%E6%CF%ED%E1+2020
> 
> 
> *وكاتب الموضوع الاخ عز الدين*
> 
> *صح يا زيزو*


ههههههههههههههههه انا قلب مصر هتضربنى انا كده  :: 
مظبوط الاجابه تسلم ايدك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ايه ده اي ده
> انتوا شغالين كده لوحدكم انتوا احتكرتوها ولا ايه
> 
> ممكن اشارك معاكوا طيب
> 
> ممكن
> 
> 
> شكرا قوى
> ...


اولا ازيك ياسامح ومنور الموضوع 
بص ياباشا زوبه هتلاقيها فى اى حته فى قاعه السيارات عامه عامه - صيانه - تقارير - سوق 
وبردو مش شرط ممكن يكون الموضوع لسه نازل 
انا بلون ساعات عنوان الموضوع كله او حته من عنوان الموضوع وانت تعمل بحث وطبعا بكون كاتب جزء من الموضوع او احط مثلا كا صوره منه لشان الى لافف القاعه اكيد هيكون فاكر الموضوع فين ومكانه بدل مايعمل بحص 
البحث بيكون تسهيلا بس وعلشان مقطعش نفس الناس الى فى الموضوع 
نا منتظرك تنافسك معانا ان شاء الله 
شكرا يامعلم ومنورنا وابقى انتظر زوبه ان شاء الله لما انزلها

----------


## قلب مصر

يعني احنا مش ملاحقين على الزباين الموجودين  :M:  

على العموم أهلا بيك يا سامح منور فى المسابقة وشرفت  :M (29):  

يا ترى هتلحق بس تجاوب ولا هيكون ايه مصيرك  :M (37):

----------


## emerald

> يعني احنا مش ملاحقين على الزباين الموجودين  
> 
> على العموم أهلا بيك يا سامح منور فى المسابقة وشرفت  
> 
> يا ترى هتلحق بس تجاوب ولا هيكون ايه مصيرك



ههههههه انت بتقولي الكلام دا يا ام يوسف .. :M:   :M:  

نفسي اقول حاجة من نفسي .. ومن كثر هول الموقف انا ماني لاقية الكلمات المناسبة .. :11:  

يعني مثلا امس .. الساعة الساعة 5 و84 دقيقة .. بتوقيتنا .شوفت رد زيزو على قلب مصر .. والله اني جلست طول الوقت مستنية الزوبة الجديدة ... استيت لحد الساعة 10 عشان الحق .. حسيت  اني زي الشحاتة الي عند باب الحرم .. ::(: 

الاخ زيزو شكلو راح نام .. بالعافية عليه   ::mm::  .. وانا كنت جالسة بستني .. ::hop::  

بالله مو شئ يقهر .. 

في عندي قصص مليئة بالمعاناة .. بس اكتفيت بوحدة ..

الحل الوحيد يا زيزو .. هو اني اجلس اراقب موعد دخولك وخروجك من المنتدى .. عشان الحق وحدة زوبة .. :79:  

ان شاء الله نصيبها توقع في يدي .. :M (29):

----------


## sameh atiya

ماشى يا زيزو  فى انتظار زوبه هانم

بقى كده يا ام يوسف
وانا اللى قلت هالاقى ترحيب جامد جدا

على العموم انا على قلبكم بقى

وبصى يا ايميرلد مش عايزين الجماعه دول يكسبوا ولا نقطه

يا انا يا انتى ونوريهم بقى انهم خسرونا

هههههههههههه
شكلنا هانطحن جامد جدا  :: 

فى انتظار زوبه اخى زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يعني احنا مش ملاحقين على الزباين الموجودين  
> 
> على العموم أهلا بيك يا سامح منور فى المسابقة وشرفت  
> 
> يا ترى هتلحق بس تجاوب ولا هيكون ايه مصيرك


هههههههههههه شدى حيلك بس وفضى نفسك شويه وانتى ديما منوره زوبه والسيارات كلها يا ام يوسف  :M (11):

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههه انت بتقولي الكلام دا يا ام يوسف ..  
> 
> نفسي اقول حاجة من نفسي .. ومن كثر هول الموقف انا ماني لاقية الكلمات المناسبة .. 
> 
> يعني مثلا امس .. الساعة الساعة 5 و84 دقيقة .. بتوقيتنا .شوفت رد زيزو على قلب مصر .. والله اني جلست طول الوقت مستنية الزوبة الجديدة ... استيت لحد الساعة 10 عشان الحق .. حسيت  اني زي الشحاتة الي عند باب الحرم ..
> 
> الاخ زيزو شكلو راح نام .. بالعافية عليه   .. وانا كنت جالسة بستني .. 
> 
> بالله مو شئ يقهر .. 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه معلش حقك عليا يا اميرلاد والله انا لما بلاقى الدنيا واقفه خالص والمنتدى تقيل مبعرفش انزل زوبه لانى طبعا بعدل فى الموضوع هنا علشان الارقام والنقط وبعدين  ادخل على الرابط علشان اشيل صوره زوبه من الموضوع المحلول وبعدين اخدها وادور على الموضوع الجديد وبعدين اعمل تعديل وبعدين اعتمد التعديل وبعدين اخد من الموضوع واحط هنا فى المسابقه فى اضافه رد والون وانسق واعتمد كله فى الاخر 
وبلاقى السيرفر مش مساعدنى ياستى ابقى اديكى اليوزر وحطى انتى زوبه وحليها كفايه انك منورانا والله فى القاعه والموضوع وهتلاقينى بنزل زوبه يوميا ان شاء الله  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ماشى يا زيزو  فى انتظار زوبه هانم
> 
> بقى كده يا ام يوسف
> وانا اللى قلت هالاقى ترحيب جامد جدا
> 
> على العموم انا على قلبكم بقى
> 
> وبصى يا ايميرلد مش عايزين الجماعه دول يكسبوا ولا نقطه
> 
> ...


ماشى ياعم سامح ان شاء الله تابع الموضوع وربنا يعنيك بقى على زوبه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*Audi TT2007*

اضغط علي الصوره للتكبير



[IMG]
http://www.ushareing.com/pubfiles/thumb_45d847c900f1b266814659.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

هههههه الزوبة قدامي يا زيزو ..


الموضوع ..

Audi Tt 2007 رووووووعه 

الكاتب 


u2005p


ان شاء الله تكون هيا دي الي قصدك عليها يا زيزو .. :M (14):  

بارك الله فيك

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

سامح .. ههههههههههه

طيب موافقة يا اخي .. بس على الله تكون متابع للزوبة .. وان شاء الله يكون نصيبك حلو فيها ..

بالتوفيق للجميع

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله ايميرلد جابتها عالطول 

وشكلى انا كل ما هادخل هلاقى واحد حاطط اللينك قبلى

ما تقولنا ميعاد نبقى موجودين فيه يا زيزو افضل

علشان تبقى المسابقه قويه جدا
كلنا هاننتظر ردك

ونبدا عملية البحث مع بعض

والشخص اللى السيرفر زعلان منه هايضرب معاه

واللى متصالح مع السيرفر هايبقى كويس معاه

المهم 

فى انتظار زوبه الاخرى*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> هههههه الزوبة قدامي يا زيزو ..
> 
> 
> الموضوع ..
> 
> Audi Tt 2007 رووووووعه 
> 
> ...


الحمد لله ا ايمرلاد ومبروك عليكى اول نقطه لزوبه 
وربنا يتمم على خير ان شاء الله والسيرفر يساعدنى بقى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *السلام عليكم
> ما شاء الله ايميرلد جابتها عالطول 
> 
> وشكلى انا كل ما هادخل هلاقى واحد حاطط اللينك قبلى
> 
> ما تقولنا ميعاد نبقى موجودين فيه يا زيزو افضل
> 
> علشان تبقى المسابقه قويه جدا
> كلنا هاننتظر ردك
> ...


ازيك ياسامح والله موضوع الميعاد الثابت ده مش هينفع خصوصا ان ممكن انزل على بالليل خالص وده مش هتلاى غير واحد و اتنين الى موجود وساعات كتير الظهر بيكون المنتدى مزدحم ومش بعرف فعلا انزل حاجه خالص خليها ماشيه كده واحل قلك ان موضوع البحث ده للتسهيل الى فى القاعه ولافف فيها بيكون عارف المكان على طول 
تسلم ياجميل وعايز اشوفك فى المسابقه علشان ترفع راسنا يابنى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]
HONDA S2000



خلف مظهرها الرياضي الكلاسيكي الأنيق محرك VTEC جبار بقوة 250 حصاناً بدوران 8300 دورة في الدقيقة, مما يجعل هذا الطراز الأكثر قوة بين السيارات الرياضية ذات المحركات من غير التربو سعة 2 لتر في عصرنا هذا. ونظام التعليق الجديد في العجلات وهو عبارة عن شعبة مزدوجة يحقق للسيارة قيادة رائعة على الطريق. أما زر تشغيل المحرك الأحمر اللون فإنه يجسد بوضوح تقاليد سباق فورمولا 1 العريقة المتأصلة في طراز S2000[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

كله يوسع   :M (37):  
المرة دى زوبة قادمة وبمنتهى السرعة
تقرير عن Honda S2000 
zizo_ya_zizo 

مع زوبة مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك  :M (32):

----------


## sameh atiya

*والله يا زيزو كنت هارفع راسك
دخلت بعد ما حطيت زوبه عالطول
ولقيت الموضوع بسرعه كبير
والموضوع بتاعك انت
بس اخدت الرابط وجيت علشان احطه
دخلت الموضوع وبقى بيحمل بطييييييييييييييء  اصلى كنت عند ابن خالى
وقلت فرصه ما فيش حد لسه هارجع البيت وابحث واعمل

وبقيت منتظر التحميل وادعيله واقوله والنبى افتح

فتح والحمد الله اضافة رد
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييه
كنت هاموت وانا منتظر انه يحمل
واول ما فتح بس للكتابه عمال ما تحمل الاشكال اللى ادخل منها الرابط

ما انتظرتش بقيت بدوس عليها انها تفتح ابدا
واقول والنبى لو سمحتى احط الرابط واعملى اللى عايزاه

بعد شويه فتحت برضوا مصرة انها ما تفتحش عملت ريفريش

انتظرت برضوا تفتح بس المره دى اشتغلت بتاعة الرابط

وانا بقى بدخل على قاعه تانى فى صفحه تانى لقيت ام يوسف ردت

لانى طبعا ليا ساعه كامله وانا بحاول انزل الرابط

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

قلت لا برضوا هانزله حتى لو كانت هيا نزلته

انتظرت ورحت منزل الرابط وبعمل اضافة رد

راح قايلى بكل بساطه cannot find serves
هههههههههههههههههه

رحت عامل باك

لسه هايحمل تانى

قلت لا كده خلااااااااااااااااااااااااص مش منزله كده كده ام يوسف اخدت النقطه


( دلوقتى انا صدقت كلامك بانى انت لازم تنزله من غير اى مواعيد لانى انا اللى هاتظلم من السيرفر والنت)

ساعة و20 دقيقه وانا بحاول انزل رابط وفى الاخر برضوا ما نزلشى

هاستنى الزوبه التانيه يمكن حظى يبقى حلو فيها المره اللى جايه*

----------


## emerald

يا حراااااااااام يا حرااام ساعة و20 دقيقة .. والله حرام ..

ولا همك يا سامح .. ان شاء الله تاخد نقطة زيي وتقعد عليها .. لا تتقدم ولا تتاخر هههههه

اصلو انا كنت برد على موضوع لما ام يوسف ردت على الزوبة .. مش مشكلة.

بس والله حزنت عليك .. ربنا ان شاء الله ما يضيع لك مجهود .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مقارنة
[frame="1 80"]اقدم لكم اليوم موضوع عن تحدي بين 4 سيارات فخمة وهم :


1- BMW X5 4.8is موديل 2004





[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هلا يازوبة منورة القاعة

زوبة هنا يا زيزو فى قاعة تقارير السيارات

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43705

كاتب الموضوع زيزو يا زيزو*

----------


## sameh atiya

ده رابط الموضوع

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43705

كاتب الموضوع

زيزو يا زيزو

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أسفة يا سامح

لو كنت اعرف انك بتدور على زوبة معايا كنت فتحتلك الطريق

تعوضها المرة القادمة

بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أسفة يا سامح
> 
> لو كنت اعرف انك بتدور على زوبة معايا كنت فتحتلك الطريق
> 
> تعوضها المرة القادمة
> 
> بالتوفيق دائما*


لا ولا يهمك تتعوض فى المره اللى بعد بعد اللى جايه
لانى شكلى حظى وحش قوى فيها
ههههههههههه
الف مبروك النقطه  :M (12):  

فاضلك نقطه :M (11):

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلاااااااااااااااااا سامح باشا
منور زوبه والله
بس كنت ارحم نفسك من العذاب والحرب الاهليه المقامه هنا
عموما واضح ان قلب مصر واحلى كلمه قايمين بالواجب معاك
وايميرالد الجميله كمان نورتنااااااااا
زيزو عندك  حبس اسبوع على ما اظبط جهازى
واستعد للحررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههه
منوين والله ياجماعه
تحيااااااااااااااااااتى للجميع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ربنا يباركلكم وشكرا علىمجهودكم ومعلش ياسامح المرادى احلى كلمه سبقتك بفرق 5 دقايق تقريبا 
ديما منورنى فى الموضوع ورافعين من معنوياتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اغلى 10 عربيات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=&#91;IMG]....jpg&#91;/IMG]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=&#91;IMG]....jpg&#91;/IMG]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=&#91;IMG]....jpg&#91;/IMG]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=&#91;IMG]....jpg&#91;/IMG]

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجدتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

القاعه العامه
جيمى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D1%C8%ED%C7%CA

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله عليكم
الصور مكررة
زوبه اهىىىىىىىىىى
لنور 2005

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=67379
فى السوق

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"][CENTER]مقارنـــــــــــة بين 

mercedes-benz-s-class



BMW 730i



Audi A8

[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..


الموضوع هو .. مقارنـــة بين مرسيدس s-class / bmw 730i/audi A8 في قاعة التقارير ..


صاحب الموضوع هو .. الباشمهندس احمد ..

اتمنى تكون الاجابة صحيحة .^-^

باين عليه موضوع .. جميل .. ليا زيارة له .. ان شاء الله قريب.


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## sameh atiya

السلام عليكم
مبروك ايميرلد  :M (12):  

مش هاقول منتظر زوبه
بس انا هاحاول انتظرها
ههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فضلت ادور على زوبه ساعتين
منه لله اللى كان السبببببببببببببببببببببببببب وخلانى اقفل الكمبيوتر واقوم
واقوله مش مهمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
السيرفررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مبروك ايمىىىىىىىىى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مبروك يا ايمرلاد انا والله تعبت على مانزلت المسابقه المرادى اصلا المنتدى مان بيحتضر فى ايدى  :: 
معلش ياسامح ربنا يعينك 
عبير هانم ربنا يقويكى على السيرفر بس اوعى توقعى المنتدى هههههههه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"] أسئلة عامة و حقائق مهمة NOS 


يتكون النايتروس على عنصرين من النايتروجين
وعنصر أكسجين مركبة كيميائيا مع بعض (N2O) . 

عمله هو يعطي ضغط بنسبة 5% فقط في دفع 
الهواء وهو يختلط مع الهواء الاكسجين وتركيبة النايتروس
تفعل الاكسجين اكثر لجعل البترول يحترق افضل يعني
طريقة لجعل البترول يحترق افضل واكثر. والمعروف ان ثلاث
عناصر اساسية تنتج الحريق وهو الوقود و الاكسجين
والشرارة او الشعلة . 

الوقود طبعا يكون مثل البترول او الخشب او ورق الخ
اي شيء قابل للحرق والاكسجين طبعا من الجو
الي نتنفسه و الشلعة (الاكنشن ) وهو الاحتكاك
الحراري والبلك هو ينتج الشعلة بالنسبة لمحرك
السيارة مثل حصاتين تتصادم وتنتج شرارة .

وهني النايتروس هو مثل المقوى للاكسجين لجعل
الوقود يحترق اكثر وافضل . والنايتروس مش وقود
مثل ما يضن بعضهم . 

وهناك كت كامل يشمل السلندر (مخزون النايتروس)
والبيبات لتوصيله والدينمات لضخ النايتروس .
لزيادة سرعة المحرق بهذه الطريقة التي تجعل
الانفجار الداخلي في السلندر اقوى وافضل مما
يجعل البستن ينزل بسرعة وتزيد سرعة المحرك . 

هناك عددت انواع من تركيب النايتروس فيه نوع 
للكربيتر وفيه نوع للتيربو والسوبرجر ,,, والنايتروس
مثل الفيتامين للسوبر والتيربو[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

معليش يا احمد .. ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي .. انا فعلا مقدرة جهودك .. خصوصا صورة الزوبة المستخبيه في الموضوع ..

الموضوع في قاعة صيانة السيارات النايتروس أسئلة عامة و حقائق مهمة Nos 

صاخب الموضوع الباشمهندس احمد ..

ربنا يعطيك العافية يا اخي ..


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]
متعة القيادة الرياضية "عاصفة الرمال" تصميم مبتكر لمركبة خفيفة بمفهوم جديد كلياً من "KIA"، يتضمن تقنية
دفع هجين، تعمل بمحرك ديزل حيوي، بالإضافة إلى محرك كهربائي، بحيث يمكنها الطواف بالسائق ومرافقه في أي وجهة
يقصدانها، مع احتوائها على نظام تبريد يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لحفظ المأكولات والمشروبات طيلة اليوم. وهي مزودة ببطارية
وصناديق نفايات قابلة للنزع والتدوير.[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ربنا يباركلكم وشكرا على التفاعل كل الشكر لاحلى كلمه وعبير وام يوسف وايمرلاد وسامح على التفاعل الدائم ربنا يباركلكم واتمنالكم كل الفوز ان شاء الله 
سامح منتظر من اول المره الجايه علشان يلحق  ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%D1%E3%C7%E1

زوبه موجودة هنا فى القاعة العامة

وصاحب الموضوع صلادينو

تمام كده يا زيزو*

----------


## sameh atiya

ههههههههههههههههه
دول اتنين اللى نزلوا مشواحده فخمتوا انا دلوقتى انت بتتريق على ايه
هههههههههههههه

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
الحق ايه يا عم احمد الحق ايه بس

المشكله انى النت باظ
والهارد اخويا ما شاء الله عامل نفسه مهندس
وخلاه طلع شياط وحجات كانت بتضرب
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
علشان كده مش قادر اتابع

بس الحمد الله دايما بدخل بلاقى حد جابها قبلى
ههههههههههههههههه

هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش*

----------


## emerald

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه 


مو معقول يا سامح هههههههههههه انا كمان  النت قفل عندي فجأة .. وعملت مهندسة  ومتابعة اسلاك .. واتصل بالشركة ..بعدين اكتشفت ان البطاعة الي انا بأسخدمها هي البطاقة القديمة .. هههههه والجديدة . في الدرج جالسة في امان .

يلا مبروك احلى كلمة .. على النقطة .  :: 

خليني انا وسامح او بالاصح انا و هو واخوه .. ننعم  بنعمة الاكتشافات . والتهندس .

في انتظار الزوبة الجديدة يا احمد .


بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أحلى كلمة

سامح  ...  ايميرالد



سعدت جدا بالمنافسة معكم وبروحكم الطيبة المرحة

اتمنى لكم حظ سعيد المرة القادمة

وان شاء الله أدخل أهنيكم قريب

فى رعاية الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك عليكى يا احلى كلمه المسابقه المرادى هحط اسمك بقى فى الموضوع والزق شعار زوبه  :: 
منوره الموضوع ديما بتواجدك وبحضورك الجميل واعتذر المجهود الى قمتم بيه كلكم الصراحه فى ظل ظروف المنتدى والنت والسيرفر  :: 

دول ال 5 مواضيع الى حلتيهم فى المسابقه واستحقيتى عليهم الفوز 

بيجوهات 206 متظبطه
zizo

سابSaab 
نعناعه

Bmw سنه 2020
عز الدين

 تحدي بين 4 سيارات فخمة 
zizo

متعة القيادة الرياضية "عاصفة الرمال"
صلادينو

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

مبروك يا احلى كلمة الف الف الف مبروك  .. ماشاء الله 5 مواضيع في ظل الظروف الراهنة .. <<السيرفر >>.. يعني انت ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. ماشاء الله . :f: 

شكرا يا زيزو .. ربنا يبارك فيك .. :f: 


بارك الله فيكم . :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه داااااااااااااااااااااااا
اغيب شويه الاقى زوبه اتخطففففففففففففففت
بس الاحلى ان اللى خطفتها اغلى الحبايب
الف الف مبروك عليكى زوبه يا احلى كلمه
وان شاء الله الفوز معايا المرة الجايه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك حبيبتى
وشكرا لمجهودك زيزووووووووووو
عقبال ما اشوف زوبه معاك
تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[QUOTE=zizo_ya_zizo]الف مبروك عليكى يا احلى كلمه المسابقه المرادى هحط اسمك بقى فى الموضوع والزق شعار زوبه  :: 
منوره الموضوع ديما بتواجدك وبحضورك الجميل واعتذر المجهود الى قمتم بيه كلكم الصراحه فى ظل ظروف المنتدى والنت والسيرفر  :: 

دول ال 5 مواضيع الى حلتيهم فى المسابقه واستحقيتى عليهم الفوز 

بيجوهات 206 متظبطه
zizo

سابSaab 
نعناعه

Bmw سنه 2020
عز الدين

 تحدي بين 4 سيارات فخمة 
zizo

متعة القيادة الرياضية "عاصفة الرمال"

صلادينو[/QUOTE


الله يبارك فيك يا زيزو ومرسيى خالص :Ptrose:  

وشكرا على المسابقة الجميلة و على مجهوداتك الرائعة 

نردهالك فى الافراح يا رب   :Rose2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مبروك يا احلى كلمة الف الف الف مبروك  .. ماشاء الله 5 مواضيع في ظل الظروف الراهنة .. <<السيرفر >>.. يعني انت ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. ماشاء الله .
> 
> شكرا يا زيزو .. ربنا يبارك فيك ..
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيكم .



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيكى يا ايميرالد يا حبيبة قلبى    ::  

ايوه شوفتى بقى خمس مواضيع  (أمسكى الخشب)ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر وعقبال ما أباركلك كده قريب ان شاء الله    ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> ايه داااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اغيب شويه الاقى زوبه اتخطففففففففففففففت
> بس الاحلى ان اللى خطفتها اغلى الحبايب
> الف الف مبروك عليكى زوبه يا احلى كلمه
> وان شاء الله الفوز معايا المرة الجايه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك حبيبتى
> وشكرا لمجهودك زيزووووووووووو
> عقبال ما اشوف زوبه معاك
> تحيااااااااااااااااتى



أهلا يا بيرو حبيبتى

معلش بقى علشان تحرمى تغيبى عننا تانى    ::  

الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر  وان شاء الله أهنيكى بالفوز المرة الجايه    ::  

نحن السابقون وأنتم الاحقون هههههههههههههه

وبالتوفيق دائما    ::

----------


## nour2005

وسسسسسسسسسسسسع وسع كله يوسع 
انا وصلت وعايزة الاقي زوبة 
في الحقيقة انا كنت لغاية دلوقت بتفرج وبضحك من المنافسة الشديدة
في ايجاد زوبة بس عايزة دلوقت 
اشارك في البحث عن القروبة اصلي عايزة الاقيها واشترك بيها 
في مسابقة السيارات الجديدة والله دي تستاهل دي تحفة ههههههه
موضوعك ده رائع يا زيزو وانا مستعدة للمنافسة يلله بقا  ورّينا شطارتك 
وقللي انت مخبيها فييييييييييييييين ؟
بالتوفيق ليّا ولكل المشاركين 
وربنا يقوّيك يا زيزو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وسسسسسسسسسسسسع وسع كله يوسع 
> انا وصلت وعايزة الاقي زوبة 
> في الحقيقة انا كنت لغاية دلوقت بتفرج وبضحك من المنافسة الشديدة
> في ايجاد زوبة بس عايزة دلوقت 
> اشارك في البحث عن القروبة اصلي عايزة الاقيها واشترك بيها 
> في مسابقة السيارات الجديدة والله دي تستاهل دي تحفة ههههههه
> موضوعك ده رائع يا زيزو وانا مستعدة للمنافسة يلله بقا ورّينا شطارتك 
> وقللي انت مخبيها فييييييييييييييين ؟
> بالتوفيق ليّا ولكل المشاركين 
> وربنا يقوّيك يا زيزو


اووووووووووووووووووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
اوعى تقول يازيزووووووووووووووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورانا اختى الغاليه نور
واهلا بيكى فى رحله البحث عن زوبه
تحياااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## nour2005

> اووووووووووووووووووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
> اوعى تقول يازيزووووووووووووووووووووو
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منورانا اختى الغاليه نور
> واهلا بيكى فى رحله البحث عن زوبه
> تحياااااااااااااااااااااتى


:m3: عبير
ازيك يا قمر ؟ده نورك حبيبتي
 ::  
ندور سوا على زوبة انا وانتي
والارباح كلها ليكي اوكي ؟ ::  
تحية وسلام ليكي 
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اجهزو علشان زوبه قادمه ان شاء الله

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .

جاهزون .. 

مرحبا بعودتك ياااازوبة.

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## sameh atiya

> اجهزو علشان زوبه قادمه ان شاء الله


صبح صبح يا عم احمد
ادينا جاهزين اهو :M (29):  
والحظ مش هايبقى معايا ابدا :M:  
ههههههههههههه
فى انتظارها

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيكى يا زوبه 

وحشتييييييينا

نحن جاهزون وفى انتظارك    :M (29):  

شاكرين مهللين يا زيزو     :M (12):  

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عشره مفاتيح 

[frame="1 70"]بنتلي 



مرسيدس



جاكور 



.
.
.
.
.
.[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا بيكى يازوبه

نورتى ليكى وحشه يا قروبه

أنا قفشتك أهو انتى هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread73631.html

دا موضوع أفضل عشر مفاتيح فى العالم للسيارات 

للباشمهندس زيزو*


تمام كده يا بشمهندس

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الموضوع : أفضل عشرة مفاتيح في العالم للسيارات ..
الرابط: http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread73631.html
الكاتب : الباشمهندس زيزو .

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

لا لا يا احلى كلمة .. موش هنا كمان .. ما كفايا عليا الكيوي  ::sorry:: 

مبروك عليكي النقطة .. وان شاء الله عقبال باقي النقاط .ليا طيعا  :: 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*انتى هنا يا ايمى

اهلا بيكى ياقمر منوره

والله يبارك فيكى

لو كنت اعرف انك موجوده كنت ركنت على اى جنب ووسعتلك على طول

بس تقولى ايه بقى

الكيوى دااااااااااااااائما فى المقدمه

وبالتوفيق المره الجايه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترررررررررررررررررررررررررررى انتى فين يازوووووووووووووووووووووبه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لقد اتيت اهو هنزل زوبه دلوقتى استعدو مبروك عليكى اول نقطه احلى كلمة 
عبير مش عايز خناق وضرب فى المتسابقين  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]حبيت اعمل موضوع عن السياره ديه علشان مش كتير من الناس لسه سمعت عنها فا حبيت اشارك ببعض المعلومات عنها ممكن تكون مفيده يا رب الموضوع يعجبكو و يكون مفيد للجميع
-السياره موديل 2006 لسه جديده علشان كده مفيش ناس كتير يعرفوها في منها 1000 سي سي و في منها 1300 سي سي و همه شكلين مختلفين عن بعض تماما  و هيه مزودة بمحرك سعة 1.2 ليتر

فيات باليو Fiat Palio 

- باليو فول اوبشن مزوده 1-بتكييف 2-سنتر 3- كمبيوتر صغير بيستخدم في حجات صغيره يعني مثلا فيه مقياس الرحلات لما تخليه صفر قبل ما تبدا تطلع اي رحله و في منتصف الرحله مثلا تشوف بقى عدد الكيلوات الي انت مشيتها و معدل البنزين الي فاضل و معدل البنزين ده يكفي لكام كيلو كمان و معدل السرعه و معدل حرق البنزين ديه وظائف الكمبيوتر الصغير 4- فيها اربع سماعات و مش مزوده بكاست لو عايز كاست اطلبه لوحده ده ب1000 جنيه  5- زجاج كهرباء للعربيه المانويل الزجاج الكهرباء الاتنين الي قدام بس يعني 2 زجاج كهرباء بس[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

وحشتينا يازوووووووووووووووووووبه
اهىىىىىىىىىىىىى

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%E6+Fiat+Palio
الموضوع لنعناعه
تقرير عن ال فيات باليو Fiat Palio 
قاعه تقارير السياراااااااااات
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*مبروووووووووك النقطة يا بيرو

بس متتعوديش على كده*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 80"]
حافلة تعمل بخلاي الوقود[/CENTER]

*أعلنت كبرى شركات السكك الحديدية في اليابان، أنها ستبدأ قريباً اختبار أول قطار يعمل بخلايا الوقود، بعد النجاح الذي حققته اليابان في مجال إنتاج السيارات النظيفة، وذات المستويات العالية من الكفاءة.*
وتعتمد فكرة خلايا الوقود، التي لا يتنج عنها أية ملوثات، على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، من خلال إحداث تفاعل كيميائي بين الهيدروجين والأكسجين، ولا ينتج عن هذا التفاعل سوى بخار الماء.
وأعلنت شركة سكك حديد شرق اليابان، أنها ستجري التجارب العملية لتشغيل أول قطار يعمل بهذه الطاقة الجديدة في يوليو/ تموز المقبل، على أن يتم إدخاله للخدمة وبدء تشغيله فعلياً، منتصف العام القادم.
وتخدم شركة شرق اليابان منطقة العاصمة طوكيو المزدحمة بالركاب، وتنقل ما يزيد على 16 مليون راكب يومياً.
ويحتوي القطار الجديد على عربة واحدة، يتم تزويدها بالطاقة عن طريق بطاريات كهربائية، تصل سرعتها إلى 100 كيلومتر في الساعة، وفق أسوشيتد برس.
وذكر المتحدث باسم الشركة، أكيرا موري، إن القطار الجديد لن تنتج عنه ضوضاء، كالتي تنتج عن القطارات الحالية.
وقال "هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا في عربات السكك الحديدية"، وأضاف "ولكن مازال الوقت مبكراً حتى نتحدث عن متى سيبدأ هذا القطار في نقل الركاب على نطاق تجاري."
وأحرزت العديد من الشركات المصنعة للسيارات تقدماً في مجال تصنيع السيارات التي تعمل بخلايا الوقود، وظهرت نماذج أولية جديدة لمركبات خلايا الوقود في أحد المعارض الكبرى للسيارات نظمته طوكيو مؤخراً.[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

دا موضوع لابن البلد

موجود فى القاعة العامة للسيارات

موجود هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread57035.html

----------


## بنت شهريار

مبروك يا احلى كلمة

فينننننننننننننننننننك يازيزو
اخدت زوبة وجرررررررررررررررريت
هاتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رجعلكم ياعبير تانى بصلح زوبه فى الورشه

----------


## sameh atiya

مسابقة زوبة هاترجع تانى بإذن الله
وهاتابعها أنا وزيزو معاكم بإذن الله
إنتظروا زوبة وهيا جاية

----------


## sameh atiya

* الثالثة في معايير السلامة* غراند فيتار

 

جدة - «نادي السيارات»

اعلنت شركة (سوزوكي موتور كوربوريشن) اليابانية في مجال صناعة السيارات، عن حصول أحدث طراز لها ضمن فئة الدفع الرباعي على المرتبة الثالثة بين السيارات الموفرة لأعلى معايير السلامة وفقاً لبرنامج المجموعة الأوروبية لتقييم السيارات الجديدة (Euro NCAP) وتعد هذه المجموعة مؤسسة عالمية توفر لمستهلكي السيارات تقييماً واقعياً عن أداء السلامة للسيارات الأكثر بيعاً في أوروبا.

واحتلت سيارة (غراند فيتارا) 2007 المرتبة الثالثة بعد حصولها على علامات عالية في الفئات الثلاثة لاختبار تحمل الصدمات الذي أجرته (المجموعة الأوروبية لتقييم السيارات الجديدة). وسجل الطراز الجديد أربعة من أصل خمسة نقاط في اختبار سلامة الراشدين وثلاثة من أصل أربعة في اختبار سلامة المشاة وأربعة من أصل خمسة نقاط في اختبار سلامة الأطفال. 

وقال كازيوكي ياماشيتا، مدير مجموعة التسويق في الشرق الاوسط وإفريقية لشركة (سوزوكي موتور كوربوريشن): (تعكس النتائج المتميزة التي حققناها مدى حرص الشركة على أداء السلامة لمركباتنا، حيث نقوم بتصميم سياراتنا وفقاً لأعلى معايير توفير الحماية لكافة الركاب بما فيهم الأطفال الذين يكونون أكثر عرضة للمخاطر بالإضافة إلى تقليل إصابات المشاة في حال وقوع الحوادث. وتعزز هذه المعايير الثقة عند قيادة (غراند فيتارا) 2007م.

----------


## خالد زيدان

مسابقه جميلة
ممكن أشارك معاكم
وانا دورت فى قاعات السيارات
ولقيت الموضوع فى سوق السيارات
وكاتب الموضوع zizo ya zizo

وده الرابط
غراند فيتارا) الثالثة في معايير السلامة 
ورديت فى الموضوع
يا رب يكون صح

----------


## sameh atiya

> مسابقه جميلة
> ممكن أشارك معاكم
> وانا دورت فى قاعات السيارات
> ولقيت الموضوع فى سوق السيارات
> وكاتب الموضوع zizo ya zizo
> 
> وده الرابط
> غراند فيتارا) الثالثة في معايير السلامة 
> ورديت فى الموضوع
> يا رب يكون صح


اهلاً بيك يا خالد فى المسابقه
وألف مبروك النقطة :f2: 
إجابتك صحيحة

----------


## sameh atiya

موعدنا مع البحث عن زوبه
 *تصميم يختلف عن السابق من جراند شيروكى*




أبدعت جيب في اخراج الجراند شيروكى الجديدة اجمل و اقوى من صورتها السابقة


تماشياً مع تقليد جيب بالإستمرار في التطوير, أصبحت جيب جراند شيروكي هذا العام تتمتع بقدرات أكبر مما سبق, 
بحيث تأخذك أينما تريد, سواءُ تريد عبور منطقة جبلية وعرة أو التجول في المدينة



فقد وجهت جيب في تصميم الجراند الجديدة، عناية كبيرة الى التفاصيل، سواء كانت مرئية ام لا. كما 
ركزت على كل النواحي الجمالية والتصنيعية في سبيل الخروج بسيارة رياضية متعددة الإستعمالات تتمتع 
بمستويات متفوقة من الجودة والنوعية والهدوء التشغيلي وذلك من خلال عناية بالتفاصيل لم يسبق أن 
وجهها صانع الى سياراته.

----------


## زهــــراء

زوبة رجعت من جديد  :: 
منورة يازوبة انتِ وسامح  :3: 
مبروك ياخالد اول نقطة بس متاخدش على كده كتير :2: 
متابعة معاكم ..شكراً ياسامح ..وشكراً لزيزو...
 :f2:  :f2: ....

----------


## زهــــراء

مخدتش بالي انك نزلت الجولة الثانية الا بعد مارديت :: 
زوبة مستخبية هنااااااا
كاتب الموضوع ...zizo_ya_zizo
تقرير شامل عن الجراند شيروكي 2007.....

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

خيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
زوبة هنا ومحدش يصفرلى
ياللهوووووووووووووووووووول

انا جيت اهو
كله يرجع قاعته يالااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::p: 

وحشتينا يازوبة

----------


## sameh atiya

> مخدتش بالي انك نزلت الجولة الثانية الا بعد مارديت
> زوبة مستخبية هنااااااا
> كاتب الموضوع ...zizo_ya_zizo
> تقرير شامل عن الجراند شيروكي 2007.....


زهراء جايبه موضوع من الأرشيف وتقوليلى هو ده :: 
للعلم احنا بنعمل تعديل للموضوع وبنحط فيه صورة زوبه
اللى هيا دى

يلا بقى دوروا على زوبة

----------


## sameh atiya

> زوبة رجعت من جديد 
> منورة يازوبة انتِ وسامح 
> مبروك ياخالد اول نقطة بس متاخدش على كده كتير
> متابعة معاكم ..شكراً ياسامح ..وشكراً لزيزو...
> ....


اهلاً يا زهراء :f: 
إيه هاتطفشى الناس مننا ولا إيه ::eek:: 
وبعدين إجابتك غلط  :: 
أهلاً بيكى يا زهراء معانا :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> خيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
> زوبة هنا ومحدش يصفرلى
> ياللهوووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> انا جيت اهو
> كله يرجع قاعته يالااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> وحشتينا يازوبة


 ::   ::   :: 
صفرت كتير وعملت كلاكسات إنك تنزلى أبداً :Huh: 
يلا يا عبير إجابة زهراء غلط إلحقى هاتى الصح

----------


## احـمد محمود

أنا لقيت زوبة يا سامح
وانت اللى كتبت الموضوع
وادى رابط الموضوع اهو
http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...71#post1003471
وكمان رديت فى الموضوع
يا رب يكون صح

----------


## خالد زيدان

قاعة تقارير السيارات
كاتب الموضوع / sameh atiya
وادى رابط الموضوع
جراند شيروكي جديد , يشمل , تصميم يختلف عن السابق 
وجارى الرد

----------


## خالد زيدان

> أنا لقيت زوبة يا سامح
> وانت اللى كتبت الموضوع
> وادى رابط الموضوع اهو
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...71#post1003471
> وكمان رديت فى الموضوع
> يا رب يكون صح


معلش يا عاشق الزمالك ما أخدتش بالى من مشاركتك
لانك واخد صفحه لوحدك :3: 
يلا خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## sameh atiya

> أنا لقيت زوبة يا سامح
> وانت اللى كتبت الموضوع
> وادى رابط الموضوع اهو
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...71#post1003471
> وكمان رديت فى الموضوع
> يا رب يكون صح


اهلاً بالمستهلك الغير مفيد
إنت عارف يا احمد انت مشارك من امتى
على العموم مبروك النقطة
عقبال ما تجيلك نقطة :: 
قصدى نقطة تانيه ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> قاعة تقارير السيارات
> كاتب الموضوع / sameh atiya
> وادى رابط الموضوع
> جراند شيروكي جديد , يشمل , تصميم يختلف عن السابق 
> وجارى الرد


أهلاً يا خالد
إنت إتاخرت شوية 
معلش نقطة تفوت ولا حد يموت :: 
إنتظر زوبه الجديده

----------


## sameh atiya

> معلش يا عاشق الزمالك ما أخدتش بالى من مشاركتك
> لانك واخد صفحه لوحدك
> يلا خيرها فى غيرها


 ::   :: 
ولا يهمك انتظر زوبة

----------


## بنت شهريار

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ممنوع اللعب فى الوقت بتاع العصر
علشان ببقى مش هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سااااااااااااااااامح
هات زوبة يالا انا منتظراها  :3:

----------


## زهــــراء

إخص عليك ياسامح هو أنا يوم ماأشارك أجيب لينك غلط ,,كنت مشيتها ياعم ماحدا واخد باله :: 
حأدعي على زوبة شكلي  :Girl (16): 
يلااااااااااا مبروك عليك النقطة ياعاشق الزمالك   :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك ياسامح انا هكتفى بالمتابعه للموضوع علشان انا يعتبر حافظ كل المواضيع ولو لعبت مش هخلى حد ياخد نقطه واحده ::  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> تسلم ايدك ياسامح انا هكتفى بالمتابعه للموضوع علشان انا يعتبر حافظ كل المواضيع ولو لعبت مش هخلى حد ياخد نقطه واحده


يا أهلا يا زيزو
نورت يا ريس طبعا انت ممنوع تشارك 
عايزين الناس تكسب مش تتفرس :: 
يلا بقى زوبه جايه ورايا

----------


## sameh atiya

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ممنوع اللعب فى الوقت بتاع العصر
> علشان ببقى مش هنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سااااااااااااااااامح
> هات زوبة يالا انا منتظراها


حاضر يا عبير انا هانزلها دلوقتى واحنا بعد المغرب حلو كده اهو
انتظرى زوبه

----------


## sameh atiya

> إخص عليك ياسامح هو أنا يوم ماأشارك أجيب لينك غلط ,,كنت مشيتها ياعم ماحدا واخد باله
> حأدعي على زوبة شكلي 
> يلااااااااااا مبروك عليك النقطة ياعاشق الزمالك


 :: 
تتعوض يا زهراء
انتى بس ركزى وانتظرى زوبه واكيد هاتكسبى

----------


## sameh atiya

معلومات عن زوبه

تكنولوجيا حماية السيارة من الانقلاب  قانون امريكى



أعلنت الهيئة الأمريكية للسلامة على الطرق السريعة NHTSAخلال فعاليات معرض نيويورك الدولي للسيارات الذي جرت فعالياته خلال الفترة من 6-15 أبريل 2007 إلزام جميع منتجي السيارات في الولايات المتحدة بوضع تكنولوجيا حماية السيارة من الانقلاب المعروفة باسم (نظام التحكم بتوازن السيارة) وذلك ابتداء من الطرز التي سيتم طرحها في الأسواق عام 2012



وقد وافقت شركات إنتاج السيارات في الولايات المتحدة على القواعد الجديدة التي تلزمها بإضافة التكنولوجيا الجديدة في السيارات التي يقل وزنها عن 10 آلاف رطل.

يُذكر أن نظام التحكم الإلكتروني في الاتزان موجود في حوالي 40 في المئة من السيارات موديل 2007 و90 في المئة من السيارات متعددة الاستخدام ذات التجهيز الرياضي (SUV) مقابل 29 في المئة من سيارات الركوب موديل 2006 ورغم ذلك يمكن القول إن هذا النظام يقتصر حالياً على السيارات الفارهة غالية الثمن ولا يوجد في السيارات العادية.

تقول (ماري بيترز) وزيرة النقل الأمريكية (إن هذه التكنولوجيا سوف تحمي حياة آلاف الأشخاص ممن يتعرضون لحوادث مميتة نتيجة انقلاب السيارات. وكما هو الحال حالياً بالنسبة لأحزمة الأمان والوسائد الهوائية فإنه بعد عشر سنوات من الآن سيتساءل الناس كيف كانوا يقودون سياراتهم بدون هذه التقنية).

----------


## زهــــراء

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75385.html
زوبة هنا ياسامح تم القبض عليها متلبسة  :y: 
الموضوع لزيزو .. :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا يا سامح منور انت وزوبة  

وأوعى تخلى زيزو يشارك     :Bounce: 

كله يوسع انا وصلت وناويه أبات فى قاعة السيارات   

أنتوا متعرفوش دى زوبة دى حبيبتى ووحشانى موووت

مع خالص تقديرى للجميع

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخوانى الأعزاء زيزو وسامح  :f:   :f: 
مبروك عودة زوبة
انتو متعرفوش غلاوة زوبة عندي قد ايه
بجد سعيدة جدا جدا برجوعها مرة تانية
ان شاء الله في أقرب فرصة احاول اشترك معاكم
بس كان لازم آجى وارحب بيكم وبرجوع زوبة  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75385.html
> زوبة هنا ياسامح تم القبض عليها متلبسة 
> الموضوع لزيزو ..


إجابتك صحيحه
لكن ينقصها الرد فى الموضوع ده لو تكرمتى حضرتك
ممكن ساعادتك تتكرمى وتردى فى الموضوع ::-s: 
مبروك النقطة ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> أهلا يا سامح منور انت وزوبة  
> 
> وأوعى تخلى زيزو يشارك    
> 
> كله يوسع انا وصلت وناويه أبات فى قاعة السيارات   
> 
> أنتوا متعرفوش دى زوبة دى حبيبتى ووحشانى موووت
> 
> مع خالص تقديرى للجميع


يا أهلاً يا أهلاً  :f: 
طبعاً زوبة فاكرة أحلى كلمة اللى كانت بتقفشها من المكان اللى مستخبيه فيه :Ouch: 
دى زوبه ناويالك على نيييييييييييية :1: 
فى إنتظارك
وزيزو ممنوع من المشاركه لحسن يخربها ::

----------


## نشــــوى

ازيك يا سامح ؟؟
الحقيقة انا اول مرة اعرف زوبة .. بس دخلت وفهمت الفكرة ايه من كام يوم
ودلوقتى شوفت انك كتبت مشاركة قولت بس الحق اجررررررى اجاوب لقيتك بترد على أحلى كلمة   :Ouch: 
فلو سمحت يا سامح نزل السؤال باه علشان انا قاعدة مستنية  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

وانا كمان مستنية  ::p:

----------


## خالد زيدان

وانا كمان مستنى ممكن تنزلها بقى ::evil::

----------


## sameh atiya

> أخوانى الأعزاء زيزو وسامح  
> مبروك عودة زوبة
> انتو متعرفوش غلاوة زوبة عندي قد ايه
> بجد سعيدة جدا جدا برجوعها مرة تانية
> ان شاء الله في أقرب فرصة احاول اشترك معاكم
> بس كان لازم آجى وارحب بيكم وبرجوع زوبة


أهلاً بأختنا قلب مصر :f: 
طبعاً حضرتك من الفائزين بمجموعه من مجموعات زوبه
يعنى زوبه وقفتيها فى لجان كتير
يعنى انتى كمان ناويه ليييييييكى :Poster Oops: 
يا أهلا بيكى دائماً أم يوسف

----------


## sameh atiya

> ازيك يا سامح ؟؟
> الحقيقة انا اول مرة اعرف زوبة .. بس دخلت وفهمت الفكرة ايه من كام يوم
> ودلوقتى شوفت انك كتبت مشاركة قولت بس الحق اجررررررى اجاوب لقيتك بترد على أحلى كلمة  
> فلو سمحت يا سامح نزل السؤال باه علشان انا قاعدة مستنية


يا أهلاً يا ارتحال  :: 
تابعى وزوبه هاتحبك وتلاقيها بسرعه
انتظريها أهى جايه معايا :f: 
اهلا بيك يا نشوى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ايه يا سامح زوبة اتأخرت قوى    :Gun2: 

انا بنام بدرى عندى شغل بكره الصبح    :Girl (9): 

تصبحوا على خير يا شباب

----------


## sameh atiya

> وانا كمان مستنية


معلش اصلها اتقفشت فى لجنه ولسه مخرجينها بكفاله حالاً ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> وانا كمان مستنى ممكن تنزلها بقى


ماشى يا خالد اهى جايه خلاص :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> ايه يا سامح زوبة اتأخرت قوى   
> 
> انا بنام بدرى عندى شغل بكره الصبح   
> 
> تصبحوا على خير يا شباب


والله شايفك منتظراها امبارح
بس النت وقف وقفه غريبه خلانى اتخنقت وقمت :Poster Oops: 
معلش اهى جايه ورايا عالطول :Smart:

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبه جايه ومعاها صور جميله

الفا بيريرا هاتعجبكم (صور)

----------


## أحلى كلمة

دا موضوع ليك يا سامح

عنوان الموضوع

صــــــور الـــفــــــا بــيـــريـــرا هـــاتـــعـــجــبــكــــم 

وموجود هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread81175.html

أى خدمة يا فندم     :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> دا موضوع ليك يا سامح
> 
> عنوان الموضوع
> 
> صــــــور الـــفــــــا بــيـــريـــرا هـــاتـــعـــجــبــكــــم 
> 
> وموجود هنا
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread81175.html
> ...


إجابة صحيحة يا أفندم
مبروك النقطة إنتظروا زوبة لما تتمسك فى لجنة تانى  بإذن الله

----------


## نشــــوى

قال ايه واحلى كلمة بتقولك بتنام بدري قال  :Girl (9): 
ماااااشي يا ميرة

----------


## احـمد محمود

المشكله فى شغلى اللى بيخلينى وقت فاضى وعشره لا
على العموم باذن الله هامسكها فى لجنه فى مرة

----------


## nariman

*موضوع جميل* 

*ومنتظره السؤال علشان اشارك وأقفش زوبه*

----------


## زهــــراء

> إجابتك صحيحه
> لكن ينقصها الرد فى الموضوع ده لو تكرمتى حضرتك
> ممكن ساعادتك تتكرمى وتردى فى الموضوع
> مبروك النقطة


ممممممممم أتكرم وأرد ؟؟حأفكر بس هات خمسة جنيه الأول :3: 
أفضى بس ياسامح وحأجي أتكرم بإذن الله  :: 
كل نقطة وأنا طيبة  :king: 

منتظرة زوووووووووووبة تعدي .. :Cool:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> قال ايه واحلى كلمة بتقولك بتنام بدري قال 
> ماااااشي يا ميرة



ايه يا نشوى أحنا هنقر من أول نقطة

طيب لما أخد خمس نقط هتقولى ايه    :Play Ball: 

عموما أتجدعنى انتى وممكن أسيبلك النقطة اللى جاية    :Console: 

مع خالص حبى ليكى يا قمر   :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> قال ايه واحلى كلمة بتقولك بتنام بدري قال 
> ماااااشي يا ميرة



 :: 
إسأليها يا نشوى :3:

----------


## sameh atiya

> المشكله فى شغلى اللى بيخلينى وقت فاضى وعشره لا
> على العموم باذن الله هامسكها فى لجنه فى مرة


ولا يهمك يا احمد مسيرك ييجى يوم زى المره اللى فاتت
وتكون موجود :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *موضوع جميل* 
> 
> *ومنتظره السؤال علشان اشارك وأقفش زوبه*


أهلاً بيكى يا ناريمان
منورة زوبه إنتظريها :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> ممممممممم أتكرم وأرد ؟؟حأفكر بس هات خمسة جنيه الأول
> أفضى بس ياسامح وحأجي أتكرم بإذن الله 
> كل نقطة وأنا طيبة 
> 
> منتظرة زوووووووووووبة تعدي ..


 ::   ::  
ماشى يا زهراء لما تفضى احسن
بدل ما تاخدى الخمسة جنية :good: 
اهلاً بيكى فى كل وقت وأى وقت

----------


## نشــــوى

> ايه يا نشوى أحنا هنقر من أول نقطة
> 
> طيب لما أخد خمس نقط هتقولى ايه   
> 
> عموما أتجدعنى انتى وممكن أسيبلك النقطة اللى جاية   
> 
> مع خالص حبى ليكى يا قمر


قر ؟؟.. قر!!! .. قررر  ::@: .. مين اللي بيقر هنا يا جماعة 
انا بنق بس حضرتك  :CHYTRY: 
واديني قاعدة اهه مستنية اما أشوف سامح ناوي ينزل المسابقة امتى

وحشاني على فكرة يا أميرة  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## sameh atiya

> ايه يا نشوى أحنا هنقر من أول نقطة
> 
> طيب لما أخد خمس نقط هتقولى ايه   
> 
> عموما أتجدعنى انتى وممكن أسيبلك النقطة اللى جاية   
> 
> مع خالص حبى ليكى يا قمر


أيوة بتقرررررررر  ::  أنا شاهد ::p:

----------


## sameh atiya

> قر ؟؟.. قر!!! .. قررر .. مين اللي بيقر هنا يا جماعة 
> انا بنق بس حضرتك 
> واديني قاعدة اهه مستنية اما أشوف سامح ناوي ينزل المسابقة امتى
> 
> وحشاني على فكرة يا أميرة


جارى القاء زوبه فى لجنة والهرب منها ::cop::

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبة جايه مع صور تانى

 شــيــفـــــرولـيــــــه   Trailblazer  2007 روعـــــه بــجـــــــــد (صـــــــــور)

----------


## نشــــوى

زوبة هنااك
في اللينك ده 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread80807.html

والموضوع ليك يا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> زوبة هنااك
> في اللينك ده 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread80807.html
> 
> والموضوع ليك يا سامح


إجابه صحيحة  :y: 
مبروك أول نقطة يا نشوى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مبروك النقطة يا نشوى

بس متتعوديش على كده   :hey:

----------


## نشــــوى

> مبروك النقطة يا نشوى
> 
> بس متتعوديش على كده


الله يبارك فيكي يا أميرة 
بس ليه التهديدات ديه  :Wacko: 
 ::h::  ::h::

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ سامح*
*معلش عايزه أسأل سؤال عارفه انه غبى* 
*هو البحث عن الموضوع بيتم ازاى؟؟*

*اصلى لما حاولت ادور فى القاعه عن الصور اللى حضرتك نزلتها استعملت خانه البحث فى المنتدى وحاولت اكتب اسم الموضوع بس بصراحه معرفش حصل ايه مطلعش اى حاجه..ياترى انا اتصرفت صح*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أستاذ سامح*
> *معلش عايزه أسأل سؤال عارفه انه غبى* 
> *هو البحث عن الموضوع بيتم ازاى؟؟*
> 
> *اصلى لما حاولت ادور فى القاعه عن الصور اللى حضرتك نزلتها استعملت خانه البحث فى المنتدى وحاولت اكتب اسم الموضوع بس بصراحه معرفش حصل ايه مطلعش اى حاجه..ياترى انا اتصرفت صح*


لا سؤال طبيعى :PYTAJNIK: 
هتلاقى عندنا اربع قاعات فرعيه
القاعه العامه للسيارات 
قاعة تقارير السيارات
قاعة صيانة السيارات
قاعة سوق السيارات

كل قاعه من دول ليها خصائص خاصة بيها
القاعه العامه للسيارات : بتختص بالمسابقات وصور السيارات فقط
قاعة تقارير السيارات : عن تقرير شامل ومعلومات عن سياراه معينه بتبقى خاصه بمعلومات شامله عن السيارة
قاعة صيانة السيارات : بتتكلم عن مواضيع الصيانة مشاكل فى السياراة ... الخ
قاعة سوق السيارات : بتكون عن عربيه لسه نازله جديده او لسه هاتنزل ومعاها شوية معلومات قليله

عملية وضع معلومات عن زوبه منى بتبقى ازاى؟؟؟
أنا باخد عنوان الموضوع  وبكتبه فى أول المعلومات مش بجيبه كامل بس ممكن ابدل مكان الكلمه الاولى واخليها الاخيرة احذف كلمة كده يعنى

لما تلاقى صور بس تبحثى فى القاعه العامه للصور من خلال البحث الخاص بالقاعه نفسها
لو لقيتى تقرير عليكى وعلى قاعة التقارير وتبحثى فى القاعه نفسها

بتاخدى كلمتين او العنوان كله اللى بكتبه وتعملى عليه بحث او كلمة واحده من العنوان اللى بيبقى فى بداية المعلومات عن مكان زوبه
أتمنى إنى أكون وضحت الفكرة كويس

زوبة جايا ورايا

----------


## sameh atiya

دي بي اس التعبير النهائي لاستون مارتن 






تقدم شركة استون مارتن النسخة التجارية النهائية من سيارتها الرياضية الممتازة - دي بي أس - وسيتم عرض السيارة ولأول مرة في معرض فرانكفورت والذي سيقام في شهر سبتمر القادم ، وقد أكد الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة استون مارتن الدكتور اولريك بيز ان هذه السيارة هي التعبير النهائي لهندسة استون مارتن ودليل على القدرة التقنية والتى تعرض اداء قوي بلا منافس .

وسيارة - دي بي أس - هي سيارة مخصصة للطرقات والسباقات تتخذ شخصيتها من سيارتي - دي بي 9 - وسيارة - دي بي آر 9 - وهذه السيارة تجمع بين الاداء القوي وبين الفخامة والرفاهية العالية ، وسواء كانت في البيت او على طرق الجبال الملتوية او في الطرق المفتوحة فسيارة - دي بي أس - تعطيك افضل مستويات الاداء من خلال محرك مكون من 12 اسطوانة او من خلال الديناميكية الهوائية العالية او من خلال معظم الاجزاء المصنعة يدوياً .

محرك السيارة مكون من 12 اسطوانة على شكل حرف -V-بسعة 6 لترات تنتج قوة قدرها 510 حصان عند 6500 دورة بالدقيقة ويبلغ عزم دورانها 570 نيوتن متر عند 5750 دورة بالدقيقة ، تتسارع هذه السيارة من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال 4.1 ثانية وتصل الى سرعه قصوى مقدارها 302 كم / س ، تندفع هذه السيارة عبر العجلات الخلفية ، ومن اجل الاستقرار والتماسك العالي للطرقات تم معالجة القدرة ووزن هذه السيارة حيث يبلغ الوزن الاجمالي لها 1695 كجم ، وهذه السيارة هي الاولى في انتاج شركة استون مارتن والذي استخدم فيها الياف الكربون الخفيفة جداً ، وتم توزيع الوزن بشكل شبه تام ، كما انه تم تزويد السيارة بمكابح الكربون الخزفية ونظام تعليق عالى الاداء يناسب هذه السيارة الاصيلة .

----------


## بنت شهريار

زووووووووووووووووووووووبة
وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E3%C7%D1%CA%E4
موضوع لسامح عطية
سوق السيارات

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالا ياساااااااااااااااااامح
اللى بعدة
فرصة محدش هنا وكل الناس نايمة  ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> يالا ياساااااااااااااااااامح
> اللى بعدة
> فرصة محدش هنا وكل الناس نايمة



 :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono: 

*خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> زووووووووووووووووووووووبة
> وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E3%C7%D1%CA%E4
> موضوع لسامح عطية
> سوق السيارات
> 
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش


 ::  إيه الـ أن أن أن تش دى 
إجابة صحيحة يا عبير مبروك النقطة  :2: 




> يالا ياساااااااااااااااااامح
> اللى بعدة
> فرصة محدش هنا وكل الناس نايمة


 ::-s:   ::-s: 
لما تيجى الناس الأول :Ranting2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*


 ::   :: 
زوبه جايا ورايا أهو

----------


## sameh atiya

الكاديلاك 2008- تقرير




ديترويت، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- من الوهلة الأولى، من السهل التأكّد من أنّ سيارة كاديلاك (سي تي أس) هي واحدة من أفخم سيارات العام المقبل.

ورغم أنّ المنافسة باتت على أشدّها حتى عندما يتعلق الأمر بالسيارات الفاخرة، إلا أنّ كاديلاك، باستثناء السعر، تبدو مميزة، لاسيما بخطوطها المتناسقة، 

وزواياها التي تعطيها خصوصية فريدة مقارنة بمثيلاتها من نفس الفئة.


ورغم أنّ معرض ديترويت أثبت مرة أخرى أنّ قطاع السيارات الأمريكي يعاني في الآونة الأخيرة أمام نظيره الآسيوي والأوروبي بدرجة أقلّ، إلا أنّ الكاديلاك أعطت 

فكرة للحضور حول سياسة الأمريكيين الهادئة في التعاطي مع المنافسة الشرسة، من خلال الحفاظ على الصورة التقليدية مع تعزيزها بإضافات تكنولوجية أخرى.

وتعمل السيارة الجديدة بمحرك جديد تماما من ست اسطوانات، وسعة 3.6 لتر، وناقل أوتوماتيكي من ستّ سرعات.

كما تعرض الشركة طرازا من نفس النوع يعمل بمحرك سعته 2.8 لتر وستّ اسطوانات.

----------


## أحلى كلمة

دا موضوع ل zizo_ya_zizo

بعنوان تقرير عن الكاديلاك 2008 

وموجود هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%E1%C7%DF+2008

----------


## بنت شهريار

متفقناش على كدا
انت نزلتها من غير الناس ماتيجى  ::mm:: 

انا جيت اهو
هات زوبة تانى بقى  ::p:

----------


## sameh atiya

> دا موضوع ل zizo_ya_zizo
> 
> بعنوان تقرير عن الكاديلاك 2008 
> 
> وموجود هنا
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%E1%C7%DF+2008


إجابة صحيحة يا أميرة :y: 
مبروك النقطة

----------


## sameh atiya

> متفقناش على كدا
> انت نزلتها من غير الناس ماتيجى 
> 
> انا جيت اهو
> هات زوبة تانى بقى


وإحنا إتفقنا على إيه :Busted Red: 
زوبة دخلت الصيانه أول ما هاتخرج هاتنزل :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وإحنا إتفقنا على إيه
> زوبة دخلت الصيانه أول ما هاتخرج هاتنزل


ادينا قاعدين منتظررررررررررررررررين  ::mm::

----------


## sameh atiya

> ادينا قاعدين منتظررررررررررررررررين


 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::

----------


## sameh atiya

شركة Tech Art تنتج سيارة جديدة بأسم جي تي سبورت 



شركة TECH ART تنتج سيارة جديدة بأسم جي تي سبورت وهي عبارة عن نسخة معدلة من سيارة بورشه كايمن اس ذات المحرك الوسطي ، حيث ان شركة TECH ART لم تكتفي بتعديل المحرك والاجزاء الميكانيكية عالية الاداء بل اضافت بعض اللمسات الجمالية للشكل الخارجي .

   محرك السيارة تم تعديل سعته من 3.387 سي سي في سيارة بورشه الى 3.824 سي سي ، مع اضافة بعض الزوائد مثل عمود الكرنك والكام شيفت وفلتر هواء رياضي معدل وعادم حديدي مقاوم للصدأ عالي الاداء .

   ينتج هذا المحرك المكون من 6 اسطوانات بسعة 3.8 لتر قوة حصانية قدرها 385 حصان عند 6600 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يبلغ 407 نيوتن متر عند 4600 دورة بالدقيقة للتسارع هذه السيارة عبر عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل من السكون الة 100 كم / س خلال 4.9 ثانية وتصل الى سرعه قصوى قدرها 285 كم / س ، حيث يبلغ الوزن الاجمالي للسيارة 1300 كجم .

----------


## أحلى كلمة

وجدتهاااااااااااااااااااااا

زوبة اهه يا سااااامح

الموضوع ده ليك يا سامح بعنوان

شركة Tech Art تنتج سيارة جديدة بأسم جي تي سبورت 

وموجود هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D3%C8%E6%D1%CA

أى خدمة يا فندم     :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هارد لاك يا بيرو 

تعوضيها المرة الجايه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> وجدتهاااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> زوبة اهه يا سااااامح
> 
> الموضوع ده ليك يا سامح بعنوان
> 
> شركة Tech Art تنتج سيارة جديدة بأسم جي تي سبورت 
> 
> وموجود هنا
> ...


إجابة صحيحة يا أميرة مبروك النقطة

----------


## احـمد محمود

أنا زهقت كل شوية كل ما بدخل
الاقى بنت شهريار بتحلها
ممكن تبطل تدخل شوية
وكمان احلى كلمة تقريبا نايمة على النت ولا انا مش عارف ::xx:: 

هات زوبة بقى يا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

معلومات عن زوبه اصلها اتقفشت فى لجنة

السعودية تقرر مكافحة "التفحيط"

بناء على قانون وافق عليه مجلس الورزاء
السعودية تقرر مكافحة "التفحيط" بالسجن وفرض غرامات كبيرة

الرياض - وكالات
وافق مجلس الوزراء السعودي الاثنين 5-11-2007 على مشروع قانون بفرض غرامات مالية كبيرة وعقوبات محتملة بالسجن لمكافحة ظاهرة القيادة بشكل خطر من أجل المتعة.

وزادت شعبية ما يسمى بظاهرة "التفحيط" في السنوات الاخيرة بين الشبان السعوديين الاثرياء في ظل الافتقار لمتنفس اجتماعي في بلد محافظ. ويقوم الشبان الذي يمارسون هذه العملية بالانطلاق بسياراتهم بسرعة عالية جدا من نقطة الصفر.

ويمثل الشباب دون سن 21 عاما 60 في المئة من السعوديين ومعدل الحوادث في البلاد من بين أعلى المعدلات في العالم.

وقالت وكالة الانباء السعودية انه بموجب القانون سيعاقب المخالفون لاول مرة بمصادرة سياراتهم لمدة 15 يوما ودفع غرامة مالية قدرها ألف ريال (267 دولارا).

أما من يخالفون القواعد الجديدة ثلاث مرات فسيعاقبون بمصادرة سياراتهم وربما دفع غرامة تعادل قيمة السيارة اذا كانت مستأجرة أو مسروقة.

وأضافت الوكالة أن القرار يتيح للمحاكم اصدار أحكام بسجن المخالفين.

وأوردت وسائل الاعلام أنباء عن وقوع عدد من الوفيات بسبب سائقين كانوا يتسابقون بسياراتهم في مناطق عمرانية ويقومون بمناورات خطرة.

----------


## sameh atiya

> أنا زهقت كل شوية كل ما بدخل
> الاقى بنت شهريار بتحلها
> ممكن تبطل تدخل شوية
> وكمان احلى كلمة تقريبا نايمة على النت ولا انا مش عارف
> 
> هات زوبة بقى يا سامح


بصراحه يا أحمد هما يخنقوا :3: 
بس شد حيلك انت

----------


## احـمد محمود

لقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتها
الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو
http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...302#post923302
فى القاعه العامه للسيارات
يا رب تكون صح

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> أنا زهقت كل شوية كل ما بدخل
> الاقى بنت شهريار بتحلها
> ممكن تبطل تدخل شوية
> وكمان احلى كلمة تقريبا نايمة على النت ولا انا مش عارف
> 
> هات زوبة بقى يا سامح



ايه يا عم انت هتقر علينا ولا ايه    ::rolleyes:: 

وبعدين من الاول أنا قولت انى بايته فى القاعة

محدش له عندى حاجه أنا فى ملك الحكومة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> بصراحه يا أحمد هما يخنقوا
> بس شد حيلك انت



كده يا سامح 

ده اسمه انحياز

وأنا هطالب بتحكيم أجنبى    :Helpsmilie2: 

وخليك فاكرها    ::'(:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [/SIZE]ك;1008479]لقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتها
> الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...302#post923302
> فى القاعه العامه للسيارات
> يا رب تكون صح



ان شاء الله تكون صح علشان تبطل قر

مبروك النقطة مقدما (روح رياضية)   ::xx::

----------


## sameh atiya

> لقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتها
> الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...302#post923302
> فى القاعه العامه للسيارات
> يا رب تكون صح


مبروك يا عم احمد النقطة إجابتك صحيحة يا معلم ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> كده يا سامح 
> 
> ده اسمه انحياز
> 
> وأنا هطالب بتحكيم أجنبى   
> 
> وخليك فاكرها


صح إحنا محتاجين تحكيم خارجى التحكيم المصرى بينقلب ضدنا دائماً ::$: 
على العموم أخر مره بس هاتى خمسة جنيه ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> صح إحنا محتاجين تحكيم خارجى التحكيم المصرى بينقلب ضدنا دائماً
> على العموم أخر مره بس هاتى خمسة جنيه




خلاص عفوت عنك    :1: 

بس تاخد انت ستة جنية ونص وتنزل زوبة دلوقتى  ؟؟؟

----------


## احـمد محمود

*اه فى رشوه من بره لبره 
غلط كده يا عم سامح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا ما بقرش انا كل شويه لما بدخل بلاقى بنت شهريار
بتخدها وانتى يا احلى كلمه سبونى شويه
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> خلاص عفوت عنك   
> 
> بس تاخد انت ستة جنية ونص وتنزل زوبة دلوقتى  ؟؟؟


حاضر هانزلها دلوقتى حالاً
وافتكرى بقى السته جنية ونص ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> *اه فى رشوه من بره لبره 
> غلط كده يا عم سامح 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا ما بقرش انا كل شويه لما بدخل بلاقى بنت شهريار
> بتخدها وانتى يا احلى كلمه سبونى شويه
> *


أحمد إمشى من هنا أحسنلك ::-s: 
لأنى دى مش رشوة من بره لبره
دى رشوة علنى يا عبيط ::

----------


## احـمد محمود

> أحمد إمشى من هنا أحسنلك
> لأنى دى مش رشوة من بره لبره
> دى رشوة علنى يا عبيط


ماشى يا عم سامح اه دى نستها انها رشوى علنى :Mad: 
بس كده غلط انا اديلك سبعه جنيه ::$: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Biggrin:

----------


## sameh atiya

> ماشى يا عم سامح اه دى نستها انها رشوى علنى
> بس كده غلط انا اديلك سبعه جنيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا عم انت بتدى حاجه :Angry2: 
يلا بقى استعد علشان زوبة جاية

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبة إتمسكت فى لجنة حد يخرجها :: 


المجموعة البافارية تطلق بريليانس جالينا 2000 سى سى 




استمرار لريادتها وتألقها المستمر في السوق المصرية قامت المجموعة البافارية للسيارات وكيل MINI و BMW في مصر بتقديم أحدى مفاجأتها المبهرة وهي السيارة الجديدة “ بريليانس جالينا وبمناسبة هذا الحدث المهم أقامت المجموعة البافارية للسيارات حفلا فخما ضم نخبة كبيرة من رجال الأعمال و الأعلاميين والمتخصصين في مجال السيارات وعدد هائل من وكلاء وموزعي وتجار السيارات في مصر احتفالا بشراكتهاالناجحة وكبرى الشركات الصينية الرائدة في صناعة السيارات وهي بريليانس اوتو BRILLIANCE AUTO وذلك بفندق جى دبليو ماربوت : بحضور السيد / فريد الطوبحي عضو عضو مجلس الإدارة التنفيذي بالمجموعة البارفارية للسيارات ورئيس مجلس ادراة شركة رويال لتجارة والمهندس / محمد السيد مدير عام قطاع بريلياس المجموعة البارفارية وتعد هذه الشركة الفريدة من نوعها نتاج دراسات وأبحاث جادة ومثمرة دامت لمدة عامين وتم تتويجها بتوقيع عقد الشراكة بين المجموعة البافارية للسيارات وبريليانس أوتو وذلك في قاعة الشعب Great Hall Of People ببكين بالصين في العام الماضي ومن خلال هذه الشراكة سيتم تجميع السيارات الصالون وبريليانس “جالينا “ ذات السعة اللترية 2000سي سي في مصنع المجموعة البافارية للسيارات بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر .


وتعد السيارة بريليانس “جالينا “ سيارة عالمية بكل المقاييس فهي نتاج مفهوم عالمي تم تنفيذه في الصين والسيارة “ جالينا” متميزة لجمعها العديد من المزايا . فهي تأتي بتصميم إيطالي رائع من مصمم السيارات المعروف “ جيوجارو “ وتحتوي على محرك ميتسوبيشي الياباني : أما نظام التعليق بالسيارة فهو ألماني وتعتمد ايضا لسيارة على التكنولوجيا الأمريكية وقد استطاعت اجتياز أكثر الاختبارات صرامة من خلال الأنظمة البريطانية لاختبار بناء السيارة .

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم
لققيت زوووبة تقريبا 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

المجموعة البافارية تطلق بريليانس جالينا 2000 سى سى 

لسامح عطية

قاعة  تقارير السيارات

----------


## احـمد محمود

*يلا يا سامح مصراويه دخلت وخدت النقطه
يلا نزلها تانى 
الف مبروك يا مصراويه 
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> لققيت زوووبة تقريبا 
> 
> 
> 
> المجموعة البافارية تطلق بريليانس جالينا 2000 سى سى 
> 
> لسامح عطية
> 
> قاعة  تقارير السيارات


أهلاً بيكِ يا مصراوية
كده أول مشاركة بنقطة يظهر إنك منافسه قوية :: 
مبروك أول نقطة

----------


## sameh atiya

> *يلا يا سامح مصرويه خشت وخده النقطه
> يلا نزلها تانى 
> الف مبوك يا مصرويه 
> *


إنت يا ابنى دائماً كده بتحدف طوب ::-s: 
خد نائبك صبر وانتظر زوبة
فقط إنتظر

----------


## sameh atiya

انا غلبت مع زوبة كل شوية تتمسك فى لجنة وبعدين نخرجها دلوقتى اتمسكت تانى
ده عنوان اللجنة اللى اتمسكت زوبة فيها :: 

ال Bmw الفئة السابعة  تقرير



الفئة السابعة  ممتازة يصعب تحسينها ...ولكن ما أسهل... تجميلها 



قيل الكثير عن تصميم موديل BMW الفئة السابعة الحالي وهو في جيله الرابع منذ العام 2001، والكثير الذي قيل لم يكن فعلاً من النوع الذي تمنت الشركة الألمانية سماعه ولا قراءته، لا عن تصميم الموديل الذي بالغ في نظر كثيرين في إبتعاده عن المألوف في أي من المقاييس الجمالية المعروفة، أو في إقترابه من مقاييس البشاعة بكل صراحة ولو في بعض ملامحه خصوصاً في المقدمة والمؤخرة.


وقيل أكثر من ذلك بكثير عن شدة تعقيد استخدام نظام iDrive الذي أمضى شوطاً كبيراً في إتجاه دمج أكبر عدد ممكن من الوظائف كالملاحة الإلكترونية والنظام السمعي والبصري والتليفون والتكييف، وأيضا الإتصال بمركز المساعدة لدى BMW (حسب البلدان) وبرنامج ضبط عدد من وظائف السيارة وتجهيزاتها... بأقل عدد ممكن من وسائل التحكم، أي بـ زر واحد دوار يتم التنقل بين برامجه بإدارته، ثم بتحديد الخيارات بكبسه، علماً بأن معلومات لوحات التحكم المقابلة للخيارات والبرامج المذكورة تعرض على الشاشة في أعلى الكونسول الوسطى.


ومع أن مفهوم الدمج الوظيفي التبسيطي هو من أشد الوسائل جذباً لشرائح الشباب والشغوفين بالتقني عموماً، وخصوصاً مثل عملاء موديلَي الفئتين الأولى والثالثة، رأى كثيرون في تركيب النظام الشديد التبسيط... تعقيداً مخطئاً في سيارة موجهة مثل الفئة السابعة إلى أعلى شرائح العملاء دخلاً... وسناً إجمالاً، مهما بدا الموديل فنى التوجه بديناميكيته أو بتلبيته، فالتسعير الذي يبدأ من ستين ألف يورو لا يعني الفتوة فعلاً إلا من ناحية إغراء المتوسطي العمر... وصعوداً.


مع ذلك كله، لم ينال موديل الفئة السابعة حملة تجميله إلا في توقيتها من دون أي تقديم للموعد على الأقل حسب ما تقوله BMW اليوم وهي تكشف عن حملة التجميل والتحسن التقني والتجهيزي... للعام الحالي . 


أكثر من ذلك، تشدد ماركة ميونيخ على نجاح الموديل أكثر من أي جيل سبقه، ببيع حتى الآن نحو 160 ألف وحدة منه عالمياً خلال أربعة أعوام منها 57899 وحدة في أفضل سنوات بيعه عام 2003 بما يزيد بنحو 14 % عن أفضل سنوات بيع الجيل الثالث عام 1997.

----------


## احـمد محمود

لقتها يا سامح 
لزيزو يا زيزو
http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...D3%C7%C8%DA%C9
فى قاعه التقارير

----------


## sameh atiya

> لقتها يا سامح 
> لزيزو يا زيزو
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...D3%C7%C8%DA%C9
> فى قاعه التقارير


طيب بطل دوشة  ::-s: 
مبروك يا اخويا على النقطة :Dry: 
 ::

----------


## sameh atiya

[frame="2 80"]معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولى للسيارات NAIAS ديترويت2006   






 كالعادة مع بداية كل عام يفتتح معرض أمريكا الشمالية فاعليته حيث تقدم خلاله أغلب شركات السيارات العملاقة الجديد من سيارات ركوب وسيارات اختبارية، ويعتبر معرض ديترويت أحد أهم المعرض بالنسبة لشركات السيارات التى تستغل فترة المعرض لتقدم موديلاتها المستقبلية خلالها، خاصة مع اجتذاب المعرض لكثير من المهتمين بصناعة السيارات سواء شركات كبرى أو إعلاميين أو عملاء فى انتظار كل ما هو جديد فى عالم السيارات، وكذلك لكون المعرض يقام سنويا فى مدينة ديترويت الأمريكية قلب صناعة السيارات فى أمريكا الشمالية .  

ويتمتع هذا المعرض بتاريخ طويل يمتد منذ بدايات القرن الماضى عندما قام اتحاد موزعى السيارات بديترويت بإقامة أول معرض للسيارات هناك عام 1907 حيث قام 17 عارض آنذاك بعرض 33 سيارة، ومنذ ذلك التوقيت والمعرض يجتذب الآلاف العام تلو الأخر خاصة مع تنامى الاهتمام بصناعة السيارات حول العالم. 

حتى جاء عام 1957 عندما بدأت شركات تصنيع السيارات فى تقديم منتجاتها فى هذا المعرض لأول مرة حيث اشتركت فيه شركات السيارات الأمريكية الكبرى كفورد وجنرال موتورز بالإضافة إلى عدد من الشركات الأوربية مثل مرسيدس وبورش وجاجوار. 

وقد تحول اسم المعرض من ديترويت الى معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولى للسيارات بدا من عام 1989، ويعتبر الأن معرض NAIAS أقدم معرض للسيارات فى الولايات المتحدة وقد أصبح فى مرتبة أشهر معارض السيارات فى العالم مع معارض جينيف وباريس وطوكيو وفرانكفورت .[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم ...

الموضوع:

معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولى للسيارات NAIAS ديترويت2006 

لسامح عطية
 :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> الموضوع:
> 
> معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولى للسيارات NAIAS ديترويت2006 
> 
> لسامح عطية


إجابة صحيحة
ألف مبروك النقطة الثانية يا مصراوية :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

[frame="2 80"]البوم صور مارسيدس F700 كونسبت كلها محجوزه ليا

البوم صور مارسيدس F700 كونسبت وكلها محجوزه ليا باللاب توب الللى فيها :: 

سيارة مذهلة المعايير , بشكلها الرائع والاستعراضي , تتاح لمن لديه ارادات خيالية في البنوك .. ولكن للاسف تسويقها "اسفون" وصناعتها لن تكون في الايام القريبة , بل بعد بضع سنوات . 
هاستناها ولو بعد مية سنه  :: 









[/frame]

----------


## احـمد محمود

*لقتها يا سامح 
زوبه مخفيه فى قاعه سوق السيارات
والموضوع ليك يا سامح
http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...CD%CC%E6%D2%E5*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الزمالك شكلة هياخد دورى زوبة  ::mm:: 

مبروك ياعاشق الزمالك
سيب زوبة شوية بقى
مش هتبقى انت واميرة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لقتها يا سامح 
> زوبه مخفيه فى قاعه سوق السيارات
> والموضوع ليك يا سامح
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/showthread...CD%CC%E6%D2%E5*


عقبال ما تنزل ويندوز جديد وترحمنا من الفاير فوكس ::-s: 

مبروك يا سيدى النقطة  ::evil::

----------


## sameh atiya

> الزمالك شكلة هياخد دورى زوبة 
> 
> مبروك ياعاشق الزمالك
> سيب زوبة شوية بقى
> مش هتبقى انت واميرة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا عم زمالك مين بس
الأهلى عمهم وحابس دمهم ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> الزمالك شكلة هياخد دورى زوبة 
> 
> مبروك ياعاشق الزمالك
> سيب زوبة شوية بقى
> مش هتبقى انت واميرة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



أميرة مين بقى يا ختى

ما رااااااااااااحت علينا

عين وصابتنى

 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## احـمد محمود

> عقبال ما تنزل ويندوز جديد وترحمنا من الفاير فوكس
> 
> مبروك يا سيدى النقطة


شكرا يا سامح والرحمه من عند الله مش من عندى 
وانا نزله ويندوز يا عم ولا يهمك مش هشتغل على الفير فوكس تانى ::mm:: 



> الزمالك شكلة هياخد دورى زوبة 
> 
> مبروك ياعاشق الزمالك
> سيب زوبة شوية بقى
> مش هتبقى انت واميرة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ان شاء لله هأخذ دورى زوبه ::no1:: *
علشان الزمالك ما اخذشى الدورى المصرى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Roll2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> أميرة مين بقى يا ختى
> 
> ما رااااااااااااحت علينا
> 
> عين وصابتنى


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
عين وصابتك إيه لا يمكن أبداً
ده انا قلت أكيد أميرة مسافرة أو النت فصل
غداً زوبة هاتنزل :Lookaround2:

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبة نزلت  :y: 

[frame="2 80"]البوم صور لتشكيلة يغوار XKR الرياضية الخارقة !


هذا البوم صور لتشكيلة اليغوار XKR الرياضية , وببعض الصور تظهر وهي بزي من احدى ورشات التحسين العالمية .. 











[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلا عليكم....
لقتها لقتها لقتها

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

البوم صور لتشكيلة يغوار XKR الرياضية الخارقة !

لسامح عطية.

تحياااااااتى.
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلا عليكم....
> لقتها لقتها لقتها
> 
> 
> 
> البوم صور لتشكيلة يغوار XKR الرياضية الخارقة !
> 
> لسامح عطية.
> 
> تحياااااااتى.


انتى سايبة الكرسى ياهااااااااااااااااااااانم 
وقاعدة هنا عند زوبة

اتفضلى على الكرررررررررررررررررررسى 
وانا هاقعد هنا مع زوبة على ما تيجى  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

سااااااااااااااااااااااااااامح
تنزل زوبة دلوقتى وتاخد خمسة وسبعين قرش ؟

----------


## احـمد محمود

*يلا يا سامح نزل زوبه 

والف مبروك يا مصرويه النقطه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلا عليكم....
> لقتها لقتها لقتها
> 
> 
> 
> البوم صور لتشكيلة يغوار XKR الرياضية الخارقة !
> 
> لسامح عطية.
> 
> تحياااااااتى.


 :good:  :good:  :good: 
صح يا مصراوية مبروك النقطة الثالثة :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> انتى سايبة الكرسى ياهااااااااااااااااااااانم 
> وقاعدة هنا عند زوبة
> 
> اتفضلى على الكرررررررررررررررررررسى 
> وانا هاقعد هنا مع زوبة على ما تيجى





> سااااااااااااااااااااااااااامح
> تنزل زوبة دلوقتى وتاخد خمسة وسبعين قرش ؟


ههههههههههههه
انتوا قفشتوها على الكرسى
بس كرسى ايه صحيح  :: 
وانا الى بقرا 75 قلت جنية طلعوا قرش ::sorry:: 
حاضر جاى اهو والحساب يجمع

----------


## sameh atiya

> *يلا يا سامح نزل زوبه 
> 
> والف مبروك يا مصرويه النقطه*


حاضر يا أحمد بيك  ::-s:

----------


## sameh atiya

[frame="2 80"]زوبة رجعت تانى :Icecream: 

نيسان 2008  ( Nissan Skyline GT-R )

Nissan Skyline GT-R








[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلااام عليكم تااانى

و لقيت زووبة حبيبتى تااانى
 ::no1::  ::no1:: 

و بينها بتستنانى لغاية ما اجى   :: 

الموضوع:

نيسان 2008 ( Nissan Skyline GT-R )

لــ أبو منار



تحييييييياااتى
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلااام عليكم تااانى
> 
> و لقيت زووبة حبيبتى تااانى
> 
> 
> و بينها بتستنانى لغاية ما اجى  
> 
> الموضوع:
> 
> ...



إجابه صحيحه
مبروك النقطة الرابعه يا مصراوية :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

[frame="2 80"]زوبة نزلت  :hey: 

Bmw X3 الأخ الصغير ينضج 


تخوض بي إم دبليو X3 غمار فئة سيارات كل الطرق متسلحة بنظام X-Drive سلس وسريع الأداء ويؤمن إندافعا جيدا وتوازنا ممتازا ..
 وشأن شقيقه الأكبر X5 دفع النشاط المميز بم إم دبليو إلى إطلاق تسمية Sport activity vehicle (SAV على مولودها الجديد بدلا من SUV.


مجلة سوق السيارات لبت دعوة الشركة البافارية إلى تجربة X3 في الجامعة الألمانية في مصر لو قيل لنا منذ عشر سنوات أن بي إم دبليو الماركة الرياضية بامتياز تفكر في إطلاق مجموعة كاملة من سيارات الـ 4 x 4 لما صدقنا ذلك حتما. لكن الرواج والنجاح الصاعقين لسيارات SUV غير كثير من المعطيات. في الوقت الذي سجلت فيه أسواق السيارات الرباعية الدفع نموا بنسبة 50% خلال السنوات العشر الأخيرة، لم يبقى أحد من الصانعين المترددين إلا وانطلق في هذه المغامرة، وحتى بورش خاضت في هذا الحقل. أما بي إم دبليو وبعد خطف ثمار تسويق X5 فكانت من بين الأوائل (مع مرسيدس وسياراتها Ml) الذين اقتنعوا بفوائد هذا السوق. وعلى هذا الأساس بادرت إلى إطلاق أخ صغير للمركبة X5 مدفوعة بالرواج الذي تلاقيه سيارات الـ SUV المدمجة مثل تويوتا راف 4 ونيسان X تريد ولاند روفر فري لاندر. هذا ومن أجل بلوغ سريع للهدف المنشود عهدت هذه الشركة إلى شركتها ماجنا شتاير فارزوجتكيك الاختصاصية في صنع أنظمة الدفع الرباعي ببناء وصنع سياراتها الجديدة .


* رياضية عصرية

إذا X3 التي تخرج من مصانع MSF النمساوية في جراز هي اليوم السيارة الوحيدة لشركة بي إم دبليو المصنوعة خارج مصانعها علما بأنها لا تقل شأنا عن صناعات بي إم دبليو وتجسد كل مقومات التصميم والنفحة الرياضية والتميز الذي لهذه الماركة. وهي وإن كانت خطوطها التصميمية تبدو أكثر رصانة من خطوط أحدث سيارات بي إم دبليو (الفئة الخامسة والسادسة و Z4 Coupe) من الجهة الأمامية تفخر X3 بالروابط العائلية التي تربطها بـ X5 والتي تتمثل في المصابيح المزدوجة والغمازات الملحقة بها والتي تمتد على الرفرافين وغطاء المحرك. في الخلف المصابيح على شكل حرف " L " تؤكد الانتماء إلى هذه الماركة، والحاجب فوق الزجاج الخلفي يعزز النفحة الرياضية للسيارة .[/frame]

----------


## احـمد محمود

*لقتها يا سامح لقتها وكسبت

يلا يا باشا قولى مبروووووك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...1+%ED%E4%D6%CC

الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لقتها يا سامح لقتها وكسبت
> 
> يلا يا باشا قولى مبروووووك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...1+%ED%E4%D6%CC
> 
> الموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو*



مبرووووووووووووووووك يا زعيييييييييييييييييييييييم :good: 
الف مبروك وصولك للنقطة الخامسة والفوز بالمجموعة  ::no1::

----------


## زهــــراء

يااااااااااااااه هي زوبة لسة عايشة  ::p: 
وفيه ناس بتبات في القاعة تقريباً بدي ألحق زوبة تانيييييييييييييييي..
يلا نحن في الإنتظار ياأفندم .. ::

----------


## Masrawya

الف الف الف مبرووك عااشق الزمالك
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

التقييم بالنص باءءه    :;): 

الف مبروك كمان مره

 تحياتى 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> يااااااااااااااه هي زوبة لسة عايشة 
> وفيه ناس بتبات في القاعة تقريباً بدي ألحق زوبة تانيييييييييييييييي..
> يلا نحن في الإنتظار ياأفندم ..



زهراء :Dry: 
أه عايشة وبتاكل وبتشرب كمان ::-s: 
ولا هتلحقيها تانى يا زهراء لأنك بتنامى فى بيتكم ::$:

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبة رجعت
وجاية ورايا  :Busted Red:

----------


## sameh atiya

زوبة رجعت من تانى :hey: 

تقرير عن التيوتا Aurion 

سيارة تويوتا جديدة من الفئة الراقية (أوريون)  


.... 

الشكل من الخارج 
 

 


المصابيح الأمامية الرئيسية طراز HID تحسّن السطوع وقابلية الرؤية.‏‎
 
مصابيح خلفية مشتركة من الطراز المتعدد تعطي انطباعًا بأنك أمام آلة دقيقة. البنية التفصيلية توحي بالجودة الفنية. ‏أضواء LED تحسّن كفاءة استهلاك الوقود أيضًا.‏
 
إطارات مقاس215/55‏‎ R‏ 17
الإطارات المنخفضة تضمن صحة استغلال قدرة المحرّك طراز V‏6 ‏‎(6 اسطوانات مرتبة على شكل V).
 
~*~ 
الشكل من الداخل 


 


 

التباين المميز للحروف في أجهزة قياس أوبتترون الضخمة يجعل رؤيتها ممتازة. شاشة عرض المعلومات المتعددة* ‏الموضوعة في عداد السرعة توضح معلومات القيادة المتنوعة.‏
* يوجد في طراز جراندي ‏‎(Grande)‎‏ فقط.‏


~*~ 
يستخدم نظام الملاحة خرائط دي في دي‎(DVD) ‎‏ وتعليمات ملاحة مسموعة لتحقيق الملاحة الدقيقة والبحث السريع ‏للطريق ووظائف التكبير والتصغير.*‏
* اختياري‏.
 
~*~ 
المفاتيح المتكاملة في عجلة القيادة*1 تمكنك من ضبط النظام الصوتي وتغيير عرض نظام المعلومات المتعددة*2 بين الوظائف الأخرى دون أن ترفع يدك عن عجلة القيادة.‏
*1 اختياري في طراز تورنج ‏‎(Touring)‎. 
*2 يوجد في طراز جراندي ‏‎(Grande)‎‏ فقط.‏
 
عند القيادة على الطرق بسرعة تفوق 40كم/ساعة (25 ميل/ساعة) قم بتشغيل مفتاح التحكم في التجوال ‏للمحافظة على سرعة مستقرة مع ترك قدميك بعيدة عن دواسة السرعة.‏ 
 
سويتش ذكي
‏السيارة جاهزة للانطلاق بالضغط على دواسة الفرامل ودفع مفتاح تشغيل المحرك.‏* 
* يوجد في طراز جراندي ‏‎(Grande)‎‏ فقط.‏ 

~*~ 

الأداء
محرك V6 (6 اسطوانات موزعة على شكل V) بقدرة 268 حصان
‏المحرك المدمج الخفيف سعة 3.5 ليتر 6‏V‏، يتضمن تقنية متطورة تشمل نظام توقيت الصمام المتغير ‏الذكي (‏VVT-i‏) الذي يساهم في الأداء المتميز والكفاءة العالية في استهلاك الوقود.
2‏GR-FE 
الخرج الأقصى:‏
‏268 حصان/6200 دورة في الدقيقة‏
(صافي ‏SAE‏)‏ 
أقصى عزم دوران:‏ 
‏34.3 كجم-م/4700 دورة في الدقيقة‏
‏(صافي ‏SAE‏)‏ 


~*~ 
ناقل حركة أوتوماتيكي تتابعي 6 سرعات
نظام التشغيل ‏الأتوماتيكي بست سرعات (نقل الحركة الإلكتروني ‏ECT‏) يوفر تسارعا ابتدائيًا ممتازا واداء رائعاً في ‏القيادة واقتصاداً في استهلاك الوقود مما يحقق الشعور الناعم بالتغيير.

----------


## احـمد محمود

*لقتها يا سامح كانت مستخبيه فى قاعه 
تقارير السيارات
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%ED%D1+%C7%E1%
CA%ED%E6%CA%C7+Aurion

والموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو*

----------


## زهره

معلش سمحوني انا جاهله شويه 
حد فهمني اكتر يعني ايه القاي زوبه 
معلش 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيكى يا زهرة

شوفى يا ستى

سامح بينزل موضوع وانتى عليكى تعملى سيرش

 وتقولى الموضوع ده عنوانه ايه ومين كاتب الموضوع وموجود فين

والبحث بيكون اما فى القاعة العامة للسيارات أو فى سوق السيارات أو فى قاعة تقارير السيارات

يارب أكون قدرت أوصلك الفكرة

 :f2:

----------


## زهره

اممممممممممممم
تسلمي احلي كلمه 
الوقتي فهمت

----------


## احـمد محمود

*يلا يعم سامح 
نزل زوبه
ايه التأخير ده كله*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لقتها يا سامح كانت مستخبيه فى قاعه 
> تقارير السيارات
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%ED%D1+%C7%E1%
> CA%ED%E6%CA%C7+Aurion
> 
> والموضوع لزيزو يا زيزو*


صح يا احمد
مبروك النقطة :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> معلش سمحوني انا جاهله شويه 
> حد فهمني اكتر يعني ايه القاي زوبه 
> معلش 
> هههههههههههههههه





> أهلا بيكى يا زهرة
> 
> شوفى يا ستى
> 
> سامح بينزل موضوع وانتى عليكى تعملى سيرش
> 
>  وتقولى الموضوع ده عنوانه ايه ومين كاتب الموضوع وموجود فين
> 
> والبحث بيكون اما فى القاعة العامة للسيارات أو فى سوق السيارات أو فى قاعة تقارير السيارات
> ...





> اممممممممممممم
> تسلمي احلي كلمه 
> الوقتي فهمت



أهلاً يا زهره
وشكراً أحلى كلمة على التوضيح

زهره متأكده إنك فهمت ولا لسه بتفكرى  :Smart:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *يلا يعم سامح 
> نزل زوبه
> ايه التأخير ده كله*


لا مش هاتنزل دلوقتى زوبة 
لأنى زوبة فى الصيانة بتعمل تعديلات

----------


## بنت شهريار

تم تسرب الخبر ان زوبة خرجتن بالسلامة من الصيانة
وتجاوزت فترة النقاهة
ويبدو ان سامح عطية قام بتأجير زوبة ورا توك توك ابناء مصر
واهى كلها مصلحة
انتى فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا زوووووووووووووووووووووبة  :3:

----------


## sameh atiya

> تم تسرب الخبر ان زوبة خرجتن بالسلامة من الصيانة
> وتجاوزت فترة النقاهة
> ويبدو ان سامح عطية قام بتأجير زوبة ورا توك توك ابناء مصر
> واهى كلها مصلحة
> انتى فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا زوووووووووووووووووووووبة


 ::   ::   ::   :: 
مين اللى سرب الخبر ده
مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ده الراجل بس واخدها الفرح بتاعه وبعدين هايرجعها ::stpd:: 
ما تقلقيش هايجيبها بسرعه

----------


## احـمد محمود

فين السرعه دى يا عم سامح
ده باين عليه خده وخلع 
الحق بلغ عليها 
قبل ما تهرب بره مصر
 :Cool:

----------


## sameh atiya

> فين السرعه دى يا عم سامح
> ده باين عليه خده وخلع 
> الحق بلغ عليها 
> قبل ما تهرب بره مصر


يلا يا ابنى من هنا الراجل جابها من يومها وقاعدة فى الجراج ::stpd::

----------


## خالد زيدان

*متى ستعود زوبة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *متى ستعود زوبة*


*وهل يهمك أمرها

بإذن الله زوبة هاترجع بعد كام يوم من السفر انتظرها*

----------


## ابو صلاح

*إدي لــزوبـة زقــة .. وعمــرها ما هاتقف ولا هاتقـول لأة 
ههههههههههههه*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*كلنا منتظرين زوبة

ترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله*

----------


## sameh atiya

*[frame="6 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني واخواتي زوار موقع أبناء مصر وبالأخص قاعة السيارات وعلى وجه الخصوص مسابقة زوبة الأروبة .


 أُحب أن أُعلمكم بأن زوبة قد عادت أخيراً بعد تأجيرها لأحد أصدقاء تأجير السيارات  .
وبإذن الله سيبدأ العمل في زوبة من يوم الخميس القادم وقد تم مسح عدادات زوبة يعني هانشتغل على موتور جديد وكمان عفشة جديدة ، حضوركم الجميل ومنافستكم الأجمل هي اللي هاترجع لزوبة رونقها الرائع والدائم في انتظاركم جميعاً في رحلة البحث عن زوبة .
ولنعود مع بعضنا البعض إلى الوراء وأول مشاركة والتي بها كيفية البحث عن زوبة وسأعرضها هنا مرةً أخرى :..

أنا هخفي زوبة في أحد المواضيع في القاعة وهاديكم بيانات علشان تساعدكم في البحث عن زوبة الأروبة


أدى صورة زوبة اللي هتدوروا عليها وطبعا هتيجوا تقولو اسم الموضوع وكاتب الموضوع




في انتظاركم جميعاً [/frame]*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*وعد منى ياسامح
لو لقيتها

أدى دقنى لو شوفتها تانى

وحسيمها بنت زوبه

هههههههههههههههه

تصدق مسابقه جميله ياسامح

حتدوخنا إنت كمان

مش كفايه بنت بلاش هزار

قصدى بنت شهريار

عموما

أنا بحبك والله ياسامح

وحادورك عليها ولو عايزنى كمان اديها بٌلش وكمباون 

من عنيه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

ولدي الغالي سامح عطية هو السبب في وجودي هنا بالأمررررررررر

مالي انا ومال العربية اللي مش لاقيينها...

تاخدوا صباع عسلية وتسكوا ع الموضوع؟

الشكر لابني "القلب الشجاع"... سامح عطية... 

في انتظار إعلان البحث عن ... إيه؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## sameh atiya

> *وعد منى ياسامح
> لو لقيتها
> 
> أدى دقنى لو شوفتها تانى
> 
> وحسيمها بنت زوبه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*أخي الجميل وجدي محمود 

بالنسبة إنك تلاقيها وتاخدها ، أكيد المنتدى فيه محكمة هاروح فيها مع المحامي الخاص وارفع عليك قضية استرداد زوبة لبيت الطاعة 

طبعاً كم يُشرفني حضورك الجميل
وأنا أيضاً أحببتك في الله .
في انتظارك أخي العزيز*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ولدي الغالي سامح عطية هو السبب في وجودي هنا بالأمررررررررر
> 
> مالي انا ومال العربية اللي مش لاقيينها...
> 
> تاخدوا صباع عسلية وتسكوا ع الموضوع؟
> 
> الشكر لابني "القلب الشجاع"... سامح عطية... 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا أقدر أقول حاجة يا حج أيمن قدامك ، أنا عارف إني حضور حضرتك هنا عشان خاطري ، مع إنك لا ليك في العربيات ولا حتى الموتسيكلات ، بس حضرتك هاتدور على زوبة معانا عشان تبقى عارف  أنا دافع فيها فلوس كتير 

هل تعلم أستاذي بأنك الوحيد الذي يتذكر هذا اللقب والوحيد أيضاً الذي ما زال يناديني بهذا اللقب 

في انتظارك دائماً*

----------


## عصام كابو

جااااااااااااااااااااااايلك يا زوبه... 

انا وراكى و الزمن طويل... يالا بسرعة يا سامح  :f:

----------


## nariman

*المهم ان زوبة بتاعتكم دي مفيش بيني وبينها عمار* 
*بس نحاول نصلح العلاقات برضه ما يضرش يا سامح * 


*في الإنتظار...*


*في الإنتظار*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك سامح

انا اخيرا لاقيت الرسالة في صفحة لوحة التحكم بتاعتي..

يعني تاهت و لقيناها  :: 

معاكم ان شاء الله في الموضوع الجميل

و دي هتكون اول مرة انول شرف البحث عن زوبة

شكرا لك  :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*

سااااامح عطيه .......
يا مسابقاتك يا فندم
بس ندور على الموضوع ولا على زوبه عموما احنا في الانتظار
ما تاخد دي تمشي بيها نفسك لغاية ما نلاقي زوبه حتى دي احلى


مرسي يا فندم
تحياتي لك


*

----------


## thereallove

يا مسابقاتك يا سامح باشا 

هنجيبوهالك يعني هنجيبوهالك متقلقشي ههههههههههه

منتظريييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا لدعوتك الكريمة أخي العزيز سامح ...

و إن شاء الله أكون معاكم ...

خالص تحياتي لك دائما ..

في رعاية الله ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسابقه جامده يا أ/ سامح

إن شاء الله متابعه معاكو

تحياتى

----------


## احـمد محمود

أخيرا هنبحث على زوبة 
هى تاهت منك تانى يا سامح :: 
يابنى ما قلتلك خليها عندى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييه
بحب الحاجات دي اوي  :Afro: 
هدور على زوووووبة معاكم
مسابقة حلوة اوي يا استاذ سامح  :y:

----------


## nour2005

جميل اوي

زوبة رجعت تاني ?يا جمالها وهي بتتنقل

من موضوع للتاني  :1: 

وراكي وراكي يا آروبة  :: 

متابعة معاكو إن شاء الله 

تحيتي لك سامح  :f:

----------


## خالد زيدان

*تُرى كم كان المقابل الذي أُعطي لك في مقابل تأجير زوبة ، أكيد كان مبلغ سخي 
عموماً مرحباً بعودة زوبة وبإذن الله سوف أشارك معكم لعل وعسى أن أكون أنا الفائز 

في انتظار زوبة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> جااااااااااااااااااااااايلك يا زوبه... 
> 
> انا وراكى و الزمن طويل... يالا بسرعة يا سامح


*دكتور عصام الغالي 
أيوة يا دكتور خليك وراها كده ، عشان شكل الزمن هايكون طويل على ما توصلها 
أنت جاي سخن قوي يا دكتور ما قلنا يوم الخميس*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *المهم ان زوبة بتاعتكم دي مفيش بيني وبينها عمار* 
> *بس نحاول نصلح العلاقات برضه ما يضرش يا سامح * 
> 
> 
> *في الإنتظار...*
> 
> 
> *في الإنتظار*


*جدتو ناريمان عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 

ده كان زمان يا ناريمان دلوقتي زوبة راجعة مبسوطة بعد ما اتعملها عمرة واتغيرلها الفرش كله ده غير الأتوماتيك اللي اتركبلها  .
لا دي بقت حاجة ثانية خالص 

على فكرة كان كفاية تكتبي في الإنتظار مرة واحدة 

شكراً على حضورك يا ناريمان وانتظري غداًَ الخميس أولى مراحل اختطاف زوبة ورحلة البحث عنها*

----------


## sameh atiya

> سلام الله عليك سامح
> 
> انا اخيرا لاقيت الرسالة في صفحة لوحة التحكم بتاعتي..
> 
> يعني تاهت و لقيناها 
> 
> معاكم ان شاء الله في الموضوع الجميل
> 
> و دي هتكون اول مرة انول شرف البحث عن زوبة
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إزيك يا إيمان لم يتم العثور عليها 

طيب الحمد الله يعني بودرة العفريت زي ما طلبت منها تختفي شوية وتظهر شوية 

زوبة اللي يشرفها حضورك  ومشاركتك في رحلة البحث عنها 

استعدي لرحلة البحث عن زوبة غداً*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> سااااامح عطيه .......
> يا مسابقاتك يا فندم
> بس ندور على الموضوع ولا على زوبه عموما احنا في الانتظار
> ما تاخد دي تمشي بيها نفسك لغاية ما نلاقي زوبه حتى دي احلى
> 
> 
> مرسي يا فندم
> ...


*يا أهلاً يا أهلاً بأحد أفرد عصابة سادة ونايتي 

هاتدوروا على زوبة والموضوع اللي خطف زوبة 
أومال لو ما كنتيش قديمة 

لا مش حلوة  
خليهالك بقى 

العفو يا مي وفي انتظارك غداً للبدء في رحلة البحث عن زوبة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو لسه غداااااااااااااااا
دا انا شفت الموضوع فى الصفحة الرئيسة قلت بسسسسسسسسس
امسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسك زوبة
وجيت جررررررررررررررررى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كبسة وحشة  :: 
يالا بقى ياسامح
انا على باب القاعة اهووووووووووووو
منتظرة زوبة 
بس ما تقول غدا الساعة كام
علشان نلحق ندعى من بدرى النت يفصل عند ناااااااااااس  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وعد منى ياسامح
> لو لقيتها
> 
> أدى دقنى لو شوفتها تانى
> 
> وحسيمها بنت زوبه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  :3: 
انا اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووووووب

وكفاية بنت شهريار ليه ؟؟
امال مين اللى هيجيب زوبة من كاوتشاتها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انسواااااااااااااااااااااا
زوبة تبعى 
وبينا نقط قديمة وحساب عليها
هى جاية تسددة  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا مسابقاتك يا سامح باشا 
> 
> هنجيبوهالك يعني هنجيبوهالك متقلقشي ههههههههههه
> 
> منتظريييييييييييييييييييييييين


*أحمد بك الأمبراطور 
إزيك يا باشا 


وده أملي فيك يا بورسعيدي إنك تجيبها وتجيبها 
وياريت معاها حاجة حلوة 

شكراً على حضورك يا جميل وفي انتظارك غداً في رحلة البحث عن زوبة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> شكرا جزيلا لدعوتك الكريمة أخي العزيز سامح ...
> 
> و إن شاء الله أكون معاكم ...
> 
> خالص تحياتي لك دائما ..
> 
> في رعاية الله ..


*الهندسة كلها عندنا يا هلا يا هلا 
طبعاً يسعدني قبولك الدعوة وحقيقى أتمنى متابعتك معانا ، يعني مش النهاردة وبس 

في انتظارك دائماً أستاذ أحمد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> مسابقه جامده يا أ/ سامح
> 
> إن شاء الله متابعه معاكو
> 
> تحياتى


*أهلاً أهلاً بأخت ضابط شرطة 

متابعة لا تكفي في انتظار مشاركة ورحلة البحث عن هوية الخاطف لزوبة الآروبة 

في انتظارك غداً*

----------


## sameh atiya

> أخيرا هنبحث على زوبة 
> هى تاهت منك تانى يا سامح
> يابنى ما قلتلك خليها عندى


*
تصدق أخر حد كنت عايز أبعتله هو أنت 
يا عم روح شوف مسابقتك اللي كل شوية بتوقف دي 

ما تيجيش بكرة يا أحمد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> هيييييييييييييييييه
> بحب الحاجات دي اوي 
> هدور على زوووووبة معاكم
> مسابقة حلوة اوي يا استاذ سامح 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-mDTFoBFxM


*أهلاً أهلاً مصراوية 
طيب حلو قوي ، يعني الزيت جوه الدقيق زي ما بيقولوا 

الأجمل وجودك 

في انتظارك غداً*

----------


## sameh atiya

> جميل اوي
> 
> زوبة رجعت تاني ?يا جمالها وهي بتتنقل
> 
> من موضوع للتاني 
> 
> وراكي وراكي يا آروبة 
> 
> متابعة معاكو إن شاء الله 
> ...



*مش معقول الأشتاذة نور عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 

أيوة شكلها حلو وهي بتتخطف كل وقت والتاني وكأني مالهاش راجل يحميها 

في انتظارك يا أشتاذة نور غداً ولازم تكسبي 

في أمان الله*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تُرى كم كان المقابل الذي أُعطي لك في مقابل تأجير زوبة ، أكيد كان مبلغ سخي 
> عموماً مرحباً بعودة زوبة وبإذن الله سوف أشارك معكم لعل وعسى أن أكون أنا الفائز 
> 
> في انتظار زوبة*


*
وأنت مالك يا عمونا المبلغ كام 
أيوة كان سخي ومش هاعطي أي شخص منه أي فلس حتى 

يا مرحب بيك أنت يا خالد وفي انتظارك غداً*

----------


## sameh atiya

> هو لسه غداااااااااااااااا
> دا انا شفت الموضوع فى الصفحة الرئيسة قلت بسسسسسسسسس
> امسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسك زوبة
> وجيت جررررررررررررررررى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كبسة وحشة 
> يالا بقى ياسامح
> انا على باب القاعة اهووووووووووووو
> ...


*أنا عارف إنك هاتكوني أول واحدة هاتيجي بمجرد ما تشوفي الموضوع عشان كده بعت للناس اللي هاينافسوكي وهايكسبوكي ومش هايخلوكي حتى تلحقي حاجة  

دول حتى سبقوكي في الرد كمان 

فعلاً كبسة جامدة مش وحشة بس

هاقول غداً إمتى بعد ما اخلص رد*

----------


## sameh atiya

*ياااااااااااااه اخيراً خلصت 

حقيقي أنا سعيد جداً بحضوركم جميعاً للمسابقة اللي هايكون شكلها أجمل وأجمل بتنافسكم الجميل فيها .

وموعد نزول زوبة الخميس بعد الساعه 7 بالليل ، يعني ممكن 8 وممكن 9 وممكن 10 

المهم هايكون في رد في الموضوع بيكون كتنبيه عن إني زوبة تم خطفها والرد اللي بعده هايكون فيه المعلومات عن مكان زوبة .
في انتظاركم غداً بإذن الله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

فاتت سبعة وثمانية وتسعد وداخلين على عشرررررررررررررررة  :3: 
واضح اننا هنعد لغاية سبعة تايوم التالى
اين انت ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااامح

----------


## احـمد محمود

دا باين عليه أن مفيش زوبه انهرده  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> فاتت سبعة وثمانية وتسعد وداخلين على عشرررررررررررررررة 
> واضح اننا هنعد لغاية سبعة تايوم التالى
> اين انت ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااامح


 :: 
اعملكم إيه دخلت إجباري ، من شوية وقمت إجباري  ::uff:: 

جهزوا نفسكم ، أنا سمعت إني زوبة هاتتخطف بعد شوية  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> دا باين عليه أن مفيش زوبه انهرده


 :: 
قوم يا أحمد نام  :CHYTRY:

----------


## sameh atiya

*علمت مصادر قاعة السيارات بانه تم خطف زوبة ، وجاري التحري لمعرفة بعض المعلومات عن مكان زوبة 
وستجدون المعلومات في الرد التالي ، فانتظرونا*

----------


## احـمد محمود

منظرينك يا خويا  ::p:

----------


## sameh atiya

*[frame="2 80"]سيارة "طوارق" بنظام ملاحة متطور 




تطلعنا شركات السيارات العالمية يوميا على أحدث ما توصلوا إليه من ابتكارات وصرعات إضافية على مركباتهم الحديثة التي ستطرح في الأسواق، لتحشد المزيد من الراغبين في الشراء، ولكن دون الإفصاح على انعكاس ذلك على السعر الإجمالي. 

فقد أعلنت شركة فولكسفاغن الألمانية مؤخرا، عن إدخال نظام ملاحة لاسلكية "RNS 510" جديد ليقدم مجموعة شاملة من وظائف الوسائط المتعددة، إضافة إلى توافقه مع تقنية بلوتوث للاتصال بالهواتف النقالة. 

وأفادت تقارير صحفية نشرت مؤخرا، أن النظام الحديث أصبح متوافرا في أسواق الشرق الأوسط، وبالتحديد على سيارة "طوارق" الجديدة. 

ويتميز نظام "RNS 510" من فولكسفاغن بالسلاسة، ويسهل التحكم فيه عبر شاشة حساسة تعمل باللمس، علاوة على وجود أزرار إضافية وضعت خصيصاً لدعم المستخدم وتقديم المساعدة اللازمة له. 

كما يحتوي النظام الجديد على معالج رفيع الأداء يمكنه تحديد بيانات الطرق بسرعة فائقة، وعرض الخارطة بهيئة 16:9، حسب ما نقل موقع أربيان بيزنز مؤخرا. 

وزود نظام الملاحة اللاسلكية بقرص صلب مدمج بسعة 30 جيجا بايت، حيث يمكن استخدامه أيضا في حفظ ملفات MP3 وWMA الصوتية. 

أما الشاشة "اللمسية"، فتقوم بعرض الخرائط بهيئة ثلاثية الأبعاد، ورأسية، إذ تعد الأخيرة مهمة عند قيادة السيارة في الطرق الوعرة.



في انتظار معرفة مكان زوبة وصاحب المكان الذي به زوبة  [/frame]*

----------


## sameh atiya

> منظرينك يا خويا


 :Busted Red:   :Busted Red:   :Busted Red: 
جاوب يا زعيم

----------


## زهــــراء

زوبة أهي بس وقعت منك ياسامح  :: 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=93484

----------


## بنت شهريار

انتوا استنيتوا لما اقوم وخطفتوا زوبة 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## احـمد محمود

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E3%CA%D8%E6%D1

لقيتها وصاحب الموضوع سامح بيك

----------


## زهــــراء

> جاوب يا زعيم


*مازعيم إلا أنا 
سامح عطية اللي خطف زوبة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> زوبة أهي بس وقعت منك ياسامح 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=93484





> *مازعيم إلا أنا 
> سامح عطية اللي خطف زوبة*


*
وقعت مني إيه اسكتي خالص 
يعني أنت قاعدة مستخبية من أسبوع وأنا اللي قلت إنك ما بتدخليش 

عموماً مبروك معانا أول نقطة لزهراء دكتورة *

----------


## sameh atiya

> انتوا استنيتوا لما اقوم وخطفتوا زوبة 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


*وأنا اللي قلت إنك مستخبية ، لغاية ما انزلها 

عموماً خيرها في غيرها يا عبير*

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E3%CA%D8%E6%D1
> 
> لقيتها وصاحب الموضوع سامح بيك


يعني جاي متأخر ونعديها ، ::-s: 
لاء وكمان بتعدل في الرد  :: 
انت يومك أبيض في أسود  ::mm::

----------


## احـمد محمود

> يعني جاي متأخر ونعديها ،
> لاء وكمان بتعدل في الرد 
> انت يومك أبيض في أسود


 لا لالا أنا عدلت اسم الى كاتب الموضوع ورديت عليه كمان

وأتأخرت فى الرد كمان  :: 
هى عاوزه زهراء تدور عليها ولا ايه ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> لا لالا أنا عدلت اسم الى كاتب الموضوع ورديت عليه كمان


 :: 
خيرها في غيرها يا أبو حميد  :BRAWA:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*جيت متأخر معلش ياسامح
تتعوض اللفه الجيه

بس ياريت أعرف وقت ركن المسابقه

قصدى تنزيلها


عشان أمون بدرى

بسم الله ماشاء الله

المسابقه مفوله 

روح ياسامح

ربنا ينفخ فى عجلك

وتكون ديما إشارتك خضره*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *جيت متأخر معلش ياسامح
> تتعوض اللفه الجيه
> 
> بس ياريت أعرف وقت ركن المسابقه
> 
> قصدى تنزيلها
> 
> 
> عشان أمون بدرى
> ...


خيرها في غيرها يا غالي  :f: 

ومعاد ركن السيارة عشان تمون بالليل بعد الساعه 7 انتظرها وهتلاقي رد نزل بيقولك ركز ودور وبعدين رد بيقولك انطلق  :: 
ايه الدعوات دي يا حج وجدي  :Lol2:

----------


## عصام كابو

جيت متأخر كالعادة.. بعد ما كلهم لقوا زوبة  :: 

اروح ادور بقى على اى عيل تانى تايه

----------


## sameh atiya

> جيت متأخر كالعادة.. بعد ما كلهم لقوا زوبة 
> 
> اروح ادور بقى على اى عيل تانى تايه


 ::  :: 
متأخر دي كلمة قليلة يا دكتور  :Lol2: 
دول راحوا ناموا كمان  :Baby2:   ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

جئت أقدم اعتذار واجب...

كنت وعدت بالمشاركة كمتسابق...

ولكن حدثت عندي أحداث جديدة تشغلني فوق العادة...

وأكيداً سأتابع وأشارك كلما أمكن.

وفقكم الله وبارك لكم جميعاً.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه ده؟
معلش جيت متأخر يا أ/ سامح

طب زوبه الجديده هتنزل إمتى؟؟؟

----------


## nariman

> *جدتو ناريمان عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا* 
> 
> *ده كان زمان يا ناريمان دلوقتي زوبة راجعة مبسوطة بعد ما اتعملها عمرة واتغيرلها الفرش كله ده غير الأتوماتيك اللي اتركبلها  .*
> *لا دي بقت حاجة ثانية خالص* 
> 
> *على فكرة كان كفاية تكتبي في الإنتظار مرة واحدة* 
> 
> *شكراً على حضورك يا ناريمان وانتظري غداًَ الخميس أولى مراحل اختطاف زوبة ورحلة البحث عنها*


 
*قال جدتك قال ..   معلش خليني ساكتة* 
*عموما النقطة راحت لبنتي مفيش مشكلة* 

*وبعدين عادي يعني مش جالي نفس أعدل الرد واحذفهالك*
*أنا أعرف حد بيكسل يعدل ردوده كلها * 

*الزوبة حتتخطف تاني امتى ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الساعة سببببببببببببببببببببعه ياسامح هااااااااااااااااااا
فين زوووووووووووووووووبة

----------


## زهــــراء

*
أحمد ..هتلحق بإذن الله المرة الجاية بس تلحق بعدي إن شاء الله 
نيرمانتي ..شايفاني وأنا بأكسب ؟مرة من نفسك أهو 
بيروووو..روحي نامي من دلوقت يامامتي زوبة لسة ماإجت 

النت عندي بطيء اليوم ياساتر على القر 

*

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده هي زوبة دي طلعت امتي والحلقة الاولي دي كمان نزلت امتي
ما ينفعشي كده يا ساااامح
قبل ما تنزل الحلقة الجديدة ابقي خلي زوبة تديني كلكس  :: 
متاااااااااااااابعة معاكم :f: 
ومبروك لزوزو اول نقطة :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

*
تم خطف زوبة من جديد إستعدوا 
طبعاً متنسوش تجيبوا اللينك وإسم صاحب الموضوع علشان الثار 

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*

:: الحلقة الثانية من مسابقة زوبة ::

السيارة الأسطورة ..............

في نهاية السبعينات, عقدت الشركة الايطالية Lamborghini اتفاقية مع شركة BMW لانتاج سيارة رياضية.
وقد تم بيع هذه السيارة بين العامين 1979 و 1981 تحت اسم BMW M1,
 كانت هذه السيارة بمحرك 6 اسطوانات سعة 3.5 لتر.
وقد استخدم هذا المحرك فيما بعد في جنوب أفريقيا للسيارة BMW 745i بين العامين 1984 و 1986, وكانت سرعة السيارة الأعظمية 260كم/س.
الآن عادت هذه السيارة الأسطورية إلى الأضواء بتصميم فريد من نوعه يحمل توقيع المصمم العالمي Giorgio Giugiaro.


على من يعثر على زوبة وضع لينك الموضوع مع إسم صاحبه وسيبوا الإنتقام علينا..*

----------


## أم أحمد

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread120796.html

لنعانعة نت

ne3na3net

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread120796.html


كاتب الموضوع نعناع نت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## ahmedab216

http://www.bmwm1.com/

----------


## sameh atiya

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

جئت أقدم اعتذار واجب...

كنت وعدت بالمشاركة كمتسابق...

ولكن حدثت عندي أحداث جديدة تشغلني فوق العادة...

وأكيداً سأتابع وأشارك كلما أمكن.

وفقكم الله وبارك لكم جميعاً.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أهلاً أستاذ أيمن منورنا ..لالا مفيش أعذار منتظرينك إن شا الله تخطف زوبة حتى
ربنا يكون في عونك أستاذنا الغالي 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

إيه ده؟
معلش جيت متأخر يا أ/ سامح

طب زوبه الجديده هتنزل إمتى؟؟؟


أهلاً أخت ضابط شرطة 
زوبة نزلت واتخطفت ورجعت وانت بتسألي ياإيمان 
ميعادنا كل يوم بعد الساعة السابعة مساءاً يعني ممكن يكون 1 بعد منتصف الليل مثلاً كل خاطف وشطارته







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman
					

قال جدتك قال ..   معلش خليني ساكتة 
عموما النقطة راحت لبنتي مفيش مشكلة 

وبعدين عادي يعني مش جالي نفس أعدل الرد واحذفهالك
أنا أعرف حد بيكسل يعدل ردوده كلها  

الزوبة حتتخطف تاني امتى .. 


كنتِ إلحقي زوبة بدل الكلوك لكلوك 
قال راحت لبنتي قال مش من قلبك طبعاً 
زوبة فيه أمل انها تتخطف بكرا ركزوا شوية 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

الساعة سببببببببببببببببببببعه ياسامح هااااااااااااااااااا
فين زوووووووووووووووووبة


روحي نامي 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

ايه ده هي زوبة دي طلعت امتي والحلقة الاولي دي كمان نزلت امتي
ما ينفعشي كده يا ساااامح
قبل ما تنزل الحلقة الجديدة ابقي خلي زوبة تديني كلكس 
متاااااااااااااابعة معاكم
ومبروك لزوزو اول نقطة


لالالا أدام مينفعش هاتي النقطة اللي أخذتيها دلوقت ياأم أحمد 
علشان تعرفوا بس إن زوبة مفيش زيها الكلكس وصل لآخر هولندا
مبروك عليكِ النقطة أم أحمد






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					



النت عندي بطيء اليوم ياساتر على القر 




أحسن ..*

----------


## sameh atiya

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread120796.html

لنعانعة نت

ne3na3net


برافو أم أحمد الجواب صح  طبعاً وفزتِ بالنقطة الثانية معانا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread120796.html


كاتب الموضوع نعناع نت


جاية متأخرة ياإيمان 
شدي حيلك في الحلقات الجاية..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedab216
					

http://www.bmwm1.com/


تسلم إيدك أستاذ أحمد وفي إنتظارك للمنافسة

النتيجة لغاية الآن كالتالي 

زهــــراء = 1
أم أحمد = 1

إنتظروني في حلقة بكرا بإذن الله ..

..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## sameh atiya

> حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


*الحلقة الثالثة حتنزل دلوقت بإذن الله 
خليكِ مركزة في الماتش ياعبير متجيش هنا*

----------


## sameh atiya

*:: الحلقة الثالثة من مسابقة زوبة ::

التقرير عن السيارة بيقول التالي ....

وتحمل زوندا نفس محرك مرسيدس الذي تصل قوته إلى 750 حصانا بتشكيلة V12 بحجم 7300سم3 . 
واضاف التقرير ان السيارة زوندا سنك التي يصل سعرها إلى 800 الف يورو 1,24 مليون دولار تعتبر أرخص كثيرا عن النسخة الرياضية زوندا R التي يصل سعرها إلى 1,2 مليون يورو (1,87 مليون دولار)، 
وسيقتصر انتاج زوندا سنك على خمس سيارات فقط.
وشوهدت السيارة الرياضية في سباقات التجارب في ايطاليا، حيث كانت تحمل السمات التقليدية لتصميمات شركة باجاني، حيث تضم أربعة أنابيب لطرد العوادم توجد بوسط ومؤخرة السيارة


من يعثر على زوبة الإتصال بالمطافي
لاء طبعاً انتوا عارفين تعملوا إيه مش كل يوم هنقول نفس الكلام*

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...9+%C8%CD%CC%E3 
القاعة العامة

 مصري  باجانى زوندا سنك  
ابو زوبة

----------


## بنت شهريار

المعلومات

وتحمل زوندا نفس محرك مرسيدس الذي تصل قوته إلى 750 حصانا بتشكيلة v12 بحجم 7300سم3 . واضاف التقرير ان السيارة زوندا سنك التي يصل سعرها إلى 800 الف يورو 1,24 مليون دولار تعتبر أرخص كثيرا عن النسخة الرياضية زوندا r التي يصل سعرها إلى 1,2 مليون يورو (1,87 مليون دولار)، وسيقتصر انتاج زوندا سنك على خمس سيارات فقط.





وشوهدت السيارة الرياضية في سباقات التجارب في ايطاليا، حيث كانت تحمل السمات التقليدية لتصميمات شركة باجاني، حيث تضم أربعة أنابيب لطرد العوادم توجد بوسط ومؤخرة السيارة



اى خدمة  :1:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حبيبتى يازوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة
خليتى للحلوين ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب ماتش للمنتخب كل يوم علشان الحق زوبة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الحلقة الثالثة حتنزل دلوقت بإذن الله 
> خليكِ مركزة في الماتش ياعبير متجيش هنا*


انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا سامح  ::p:

----------


## أم أحمد

خيااااااااااااااانة
احنا بنشوف الماتش وانتم بتلعبوا هنا بزووووووووبة :: 
لن انسي لك هذا الموقف يا سااااامح


مبروك يا عبير هانم
مش بتشوفوا الماتشو انتم الاتنين ليييييييييييييييييييييييه ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا الكمبيوتر قدامى والتليفزيون جنبى لما جالى حووووووووووووووووووووووووول d

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...9+%C8%CD%CC%E3 
> القاعة العامة
> 
>  مصري  باجانى زوندا سنك  
> ابو زوبة


*إيه ده هو أنت اللي كسبتيها 
سبحان الله 

مبروك يا عم عبير النقطة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> المعلومات
> 
> 
> اى خدمة


*حد قالك تجيبي معلومات 
الرد في الموضوع نفسه أفضل يا عبير 


ماشي يا زوبة تخلي عبير تعمل نفسها المحقق كرومبو وهي اللي تجمعك* 





> حبيبتى يازوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة
> خليتى للحلوين ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يارب ماتش للمنتخب كل يوم علشان الحق زوبة


* 
مش عارف أعلق يا عبير ، 
كل يوم ماتش بالطريقة دي ممكن اعتزل كرة القدم نهائي* 




> انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا سامح



*نسيت النهاردة وبس* 





> انا الكمبيوتر قدامى والتليفزيون جنبى لما جالى حووووووووووووووووووووووووول d


*

البحر أمامنا والعدو من خلفنا فماذا نحن فاعلون*

----------


## sameh atiya

> خيااااااااااااااانة
> احنا بنشوف الماتش وانتم بتلعبوا هنا بزووووووووبة
> لن انسي لك هذا الموقف يا سااااامح
> 
> 
> مبروك يا عبير هانم
> مش بتشوفوا الماتشو انتم الاتنين ليييييييييييييييييييييييه


 ::  ::  :: 

أصلي كان لازم تنزل عشان كان متوقع ضرب نار بعد المباراة في قاعة الرياضة ومش هاكون فاضي أصلاً  :Cool: 

بكرة موعدنا ومن غير مباراة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يادى الحظ

مفيش نقطه ليا يا أ/ سامح بمناسبة الفوز  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير يازوووووووووووووووووووبة
ان شاء الله دايما لازقوووووووووووووووووون
ومع زوبة أخذووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
وبالنقط فائزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
وتربتت توووووووووووووووووووووو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

ما زالت الدنيا مكعبلة معايا...

مش عارف حاقدر آجي تاني إمتى...

بس يا رب ألحق مرة وأخطف لي نقطتين تلاتة.

تحياتي لولدي سامح (القلب الشجاع) ولكل الزملاء المشاركين.

----------


## sameh atiya

> يادى الحظ
> 
> مفيش نقطه ليا يا أ/ سامح بمناسبة الفوز


*
نقطة بس ، قولي خمس نقاط كاملة 

مبروك عليكِ وعليا فوز مصر ، إنما عبير لاء *

----------


## sameh atiya

> صباح الخير يازوووووووووووووووووووبة
> ان شاء الله دايما لازقوووووووووووووووووون
> ومع زوبة أخذووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> وبالنقط فائزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> وتربتت توووووووووووووووووووووو 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه


 ::  :: 
كل ده عشان نقطة 
ربنا يستر  :Cool:

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما زالت الدنيا مكعبلة معايا...
> 
> مش عارف حاقدر آجي تاني إمتى...
> 
> بس يا رب ألحق مرة وأخطف لي نقطتين تلاتة.
> 
> تحياتي لولدي سامح (القلب الشجاع) ولكل الزملاء المشاركين.


*ربنا يسهلك الأمور يا أستاذ أيمن .
لا داعي للإعتذار فقد ننتظر وجودك معنا 

شكراً أستاذي على اهتمامك*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> نقطة بس ، قولي خمس نقاط كاملة 
> 
> مبروك عليكِ وعليا فوز مصر ، إنما عبير لاء *


فيهاااااااااااا لخفيها ومتلقوهاش  ::p: 




> كل ده عشان نقطة 
> ربنا يستر


طبعاااااااااااااا دى زوبة  ::hop:: 

فين زوبة انهاردة ؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

*
إيه النذالة دي ياسامح 
تنزل المسابقة في الوقت اللي أمة لا إله إلا الله بتتفرج عالماتش 
أما صحيح طبببببببع رخم مش حيتغير 
قال مش هيكون فاضي قال ..بطلوا كذب ياعم طب تقدر تحلف؟
سمسمة ..مبروك النقطة الثانية بس متتعوديش على كده 
بيرو ..مبروك النقطة الثالثة وخذي لك ساتر جنب سمسمة وكلاكيت ثاني مرة متتعوديش على كده 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> إيه النذالة دي ياسامح 
> تنزل المسابقة في الوقت اللي أمة لا إله إلا الله بتتفرج عالماتش 
> أما صحيح طبببببببع رخم مش حيتغير 
> قال مش هيكون فاضي قال ..بطلوا كذب ياعم طب تقدر تحلف؟
> سمسمة ..مبروك النقطة الثانية بس متتعوديش على كده 
> بيرو ..مبروك النقطة الثالثة وخذي لك ساتر جنب سمسمة وكلاكيت ثاني مرة متتعوديش على كده 
> 
> 
> *


شفتى ازاااااااااااااااااى
بس على مين نحن لا قوة ولا اثنان
نتفرج على الماتش ولازقين هنا عند زوبة  :: 
ومتعوووووووووووووووووووودة دايمااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::p:

----------


## sameh atiya

*الحلقة هتنزل حالاً إن شاء الله 
Are you ready؟؟
حتى لو مش جاهزين هتنزل*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*احنا جاهزين يا باشا  يلا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :3:

----------


## مي مؤمن

العصابه وقفه في القمه يلااااااااا هاااااااااااااا  :2: 
 :1:

----------


## sameh atiya

*الجملة التي باللون الأحمر هي من عنوان الموضوع* 


*[frame="2 80"]BMW 7-Series


جيل خامس من الفئة السابعة



 كشفت شركة بي ام دبليو عن الجيل الخامس من سيارتها الاكبر والافخم (الفئة السابعة) ، والتى تظهر بالكثير من الواصفات المتطورة  ، تم تصميم الفئة السابعة بتطوير بسيط للشكل الخارجي عن النسخة السابقة محتفظة بكبر الحجم ولكن بروح جديدة ، تقوم السيارة على هيكل احادي من الفولاذ عالي الصلابة ، كما تم تخفيض وزن المركبة باعتماد صنع السقف والرفارف الامامية وغطاء المحرك من الالمنيوم .

المقصورة الداخلية للسيارة تم تزويدها بمجموعة من وسائل الترف والراحة ، وكما عودتنا شركة بي ام دبليو بالتصاميم الرائعة للعدادات والمقود الرياضي الجديد والمفاتيح ولوحات التحكم ، ومن ابرز التغييرات التى قدمتها بي ام دبليو هو اعادة تثبيت مقبض علبة التروس في الكونسول الوسطي ، وهو نفس المقبض المعتمد في الفئة الخامسة والـ X5 والـ X6 ، التى تمكن السائق التعشيق يدوياً.

تم اعتماد محركين جديدين الاول مكون من ست اسطوانات بسعة 3 ليترات و بـ 24 صمام مزودة بنظام ضخ مباشر للوقود وشاحني توربو تنتج 326 حصان وبعزم 450 نيوتن متر ، اما المحرك الثاني المخصص لفئة (750) مكون من ثمان اسطوانات وبسعة 4.4 لتر مزودة بشاحني هواء توربو تنتج 408 حصان وعزم 600 نيوتن متر.

والفئة السابعة هي اول سيارة بمحركات عادية مزودة بنظام (اعادة توليد الطاقة بالكبح) مثل السيارات الكهربائية يقوم بشحن البطارية عند استعمال المكابح ، وعند التسارع يتم فصل عمل ضاغط مكيف الهواء والدينامو عن المحرك لتوليد كل الطاقة للتسارع.

تندفع هذه السيارة عبر عجلاتها الخلفية عبر علبة تروس مكونة من ست اسطوانات لتصل من السكون الى 100 في فئة (750) خلال 5.6 ثانية وفي فئة (740) خلال 6 ثواني.[/frame]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...9+%E6%C7%E1%DC

سامح عطية

سوق السيارات

----------


## بنت شهريار

موضوع 
جيل خامس من الفئة السابعة BMW 7-Series

----------


## أم أحمد

> *الجملة التي باللون الأحمر هي من عنوان الموضوع* 
> 
> 
> *[frame="2 80"]BMW 7-Series
> 
> 
> جيل خامس من الفئة السابعة
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread102619.html

لسامح عطية :4:

----------


## أم أحمد

هاخنقك يا سامح :Angry: 
ما تحطش بعد كده المشاركة في اطارات مش بتبان عندي :3: 

عبير لحقتي
مفترررررررررررية ::xx::

----------


## بنت شهريار

انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا ام احمد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه



مصرررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## زهــــراء

*
إخص يابيرو إخص إشحال لو ماكنا من نفس ذات العصابة 
ميييييييي شيلي بيرو من هنا لو سمحتِ أنا لازم أكسب ..ناقصة حنان 
مبروك يامامتي 
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *احنا جاهزين يا باشا  يلا*





> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


تم من بدري  :Confused:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

[/COLOR]

----------


## مي مؤمن

*عبيررررررررر
لووووووووووووووولي
جدعه يا كبيرررررررررره
دي الزعيمه يا زوزو خليها تكسب الايام دي وبعدين نموتها 
وابقى انا الزعيمه هههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك يا بيرو وهارد لك يا ام احمد 
وزوزو ما يهمكيش كانك كسبتي

عموما يا سامح انا الي بمسكك وببلغ عبير تيجي تحل اصلها مهام في العصابه انت عارف 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هاخنقك يا سامح
> ما تحطش بعد كده المشاركة في اطارات مش بتبان عندي
> 
> عبير لحقتي
> مفترررررررررررية


هنتلكك بقى  :: 
هى زوبة فى الاطار  ::p: 
مفترررررررررررية  من يومى ههههههههههههههههههههههه




> *
> إخص يابيرو إخص إشحال لو ماكنا من نفس ذات العصابة 
> ميييييييي شيلي بيرو من هنا لو سمحتِ أنا لازم أكسب ..ناقصة حنان 
> مبروك يامامتي 
> *


ايوووووووووووووووووون
ماهو احنا واحد
وفى الاخر هحط نقطك على نقطى على نقط مى وناخد نقط باقى الاعضاء افتراااااااااااا  :Poster Sss:

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...9+%E6%C7%E1%DC
> 
> سامح عطية
> 
> سوق السيارات





> موضوع 
> جيل خامس من الفئة السابعة BMW 7-Series


*مبروك النقطة الثانية يا عبيييييييييييييييييييييييير 

أيوة كده أنا عرفت أنت بتكسبي ليه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *عبيررررررررر
> لووووووووووووووولي
> جدعه يا كبيرررررررررره
> دي الزعيمه يا زوزو خليها تكسب الايام دي وبعدين نموتها 
> وابقى انا الزعيمه هههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك يا بيرو وهارد لك يا ام احمد 
> وزوزو ما يهمكيش كانك كسبتي
> 
> عموما يا سامح انا الي بمسكك وببلغ عبير تيجي تحل اصلها مهام في العصابه انت عارف 
> *


اخصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
النملة اكلت ولادها يانااااااااااااااااااس
موتينى فدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى يا مى
ان ما خيت عفريتتى تجننكم
وتقولوا ولا يوووووووووووم من ايامك يا بنت ابوها  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالا يا سامح الساعة بقت سبعة بكرة
فين زوبة تانى ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش احنا بكرة ولا ايه يا جماعة !!

----------


## sameh atiya

> هاخنقك يا سامح
> ما تحطش بعد كده المشاركة في اطارات مش بتبان عندي
> 
> عبير لحقتي
> مفترررررررررررية


* 
طيب مش كنت تنبهي يا أم أحمد
أخر مرة اعمل كده ، بس انت كمان بطلي تستعملي الفايرفوكس أو اي متصفح غير الأكسبلورر*

----------


## أم أحمد

> * 
> طيب مش كنت تنبهي يا أم أحمد
> أخر مرة اعمل كده ، بس انت كمان بطلي تستعملي الفايرفوكس أو اي متصفح غير الأكسبلورر*


اديني نبهت ::p: 
ده انا صوتي اتنبح في التنبيه كل شوية علي مشكلة الاطارات دي ::sorry:: 
وبعدين الاكسبلور وحش وشرير وبيهنج وبيقفل الصفحات من غير ما يستأذن :Poster Sss: 
انا بستخدم الجوجل كروم وهو ابن حلال ولو حصل اي خلل بيستأذن الاول قبل ما يصلحه :y:

----------


## sameh atiya

يا أم أحمد نزلي النسخة الأخيرة من الأكسبلورر ، أو تغيري نسخة الويندوز .
ويا ريت تقوليلي أخر مرة غيرتي الويندوز سنة كام  ::mm:: 

ولو كان من قريب يبقى تغيري النسخة اللي أنت بتنزليها وتدوري على نسخة كويسة  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> يا أم أحمد نزلي النسخة الأخيرة من الأكسبلورر ، أو تغيري نسخة الويندوز .
> ويا ريت تقوليلي أخر مرة غيرتي الويندوز سنة كام 
> 
> ولو كان من قريب يبقى تغيري النسخة اللي أنت بتنزليها وتدوري على نسخة كويسة


سنة ايه يا ابني
ده انا لسه شارية لابتوب جديد من كام شهر بس
وهو فيه النسخة يعني انا مش نزلتها اصلا
وبعدين انا عمري ما استخدمت اي نسخة مضروبة
بجيب سي ديهات اصلي دائما لاي برامج عندي علي الاجهزة

----------


## sameh atiya

*خلاص يبقى نزلي الأكسبلورر الأخير وثبتيه على الجهاز 
المنتدى فيه كمية أخطاء رهيبة فعلاً ، غير التوقيعات الفلاشية والروابط الزائدة ، .
غير مشكلة ثانية بسبب هاك موجود في المنتدى.
عموماً نزلي النسخة الأخيرة عشان الأكسبلورر الأفضل فعلاً في رأيي*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*فعلا يا سامح غير الفيروسات الموجودة فيه انا بضطر اعمل سكان يومي بسبب المنتدى 
ومش عارفه ياريت ابن البلد يحاول يصلح الاخطاء دي ويشيل الهاك لانه بيوقع السيرفير كل شويه*

----------


## أم أحمد

عارف يا سامح المشكلة دي بتواجهني في ابناء مصر بس
عشان كده بشتغل في ابناء مصر علي الجوجل كروم
وفي اي مكان تاني علي الاكسبلورر
يا مسهل يا رب 




صحيح هي فين زوبة النهاردة؟؟ :Gun2:

----------


## nariman

صحيح زوبة فييييين  ::mm::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أين أنتى يا زوبه؟

----------


## sameh atiya

*استعدوا زوبة في الرد القادم*

----------


## sameh atiya

*جديدة كلياً  لاندروفر lr2 



تعيد لاندروفر LR2 الجديدة بالكامل، صياغة مفهوم سيارات الأغراض الرياضية الصغيرة من الفئة الفاخرة.

وتقدم LR2 الجديدة بالكامل، أداءً لا يُضاهى على الطرقات الممهدة إضافة إلى قدرات الأغراض الرياضية الأسطورية والرائدة لسيارات لاندرو?ر على الطرقات الوعرة.

وتتكامل هذه الصفات الأصيلة لسيارات LR2 مع تصميمها الديناميكي وشكلها الخارجي المتميِّز ومقصورة ركَّابها الفخمة والذكية والرحبة بما فيها من وفرة من التقنيات المتطوِّرة.

وقال فيل بوبهام، المدير التنفيذي لشركة لاندروفر : "لا توجد أية سيارة أغراض رياضية صغيرة أخرى تماثل الـ LR2 في قدراتها ومزاياها الإجمالية، حيث إنها تُرسي معايير جديدة لسيارات هذا القطاع بالجمع بين مزايا السيارات الفاخرة مثل القيادة السلسة والأداء المتكامل ومقصورة الركاب الجذابة وسهولة الاستخدامو

 وقد تم تطوير وتحسين LR2 الجديدة بالكامل حيث باتت تتمتع بأداء أفضل وأصبحت أكثر اقتصاداً في استهلاك الوقود بل وزادت رفعةً في الفخامة والجودة ، وتعززت عوامل السلامة فيها والرحابة.

وتتمتع هذه السيارة بقدرات دفع أقوى وسلاسة في قيادة وتجاوب أفضل مع السائق والطريق.

وتُعتبر LR2 رابع سيارات لاندروفر الجديدة بالكامل خلال أكثر بقليل من أربع سنوات، وذلك في أعقاب طرح سيارات رينج رو?ر (2002) وLR3 (2004) ورينج رو?ر سبورت*

----------


## nariman

ادي الست زوبة 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%DF%C7%E3%E1

الموضوع لزيزو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=77324"]http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=77324[/ame]

زيزو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قليل البخت يلاقى ناريمان فى المسابقه  :: 

فى نفس الدقيقه

----------


## nariman

حبيبتي يا ايمان ده شرف ليا  :4:

----------


## sameh atiya

*ناريمان ، وأخت ضابط شرطة انتم الأثنين في نفس الدقيقة .
وعشان كده أنتم الإثنين هاتاخدوا نقطة ، بس ما تتعودوش على كده*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ادي الست زوبة 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%DF%C7%E3%E1
> 
> الموضوع لزيزو





> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=77324
> 
> زيزو


*إجابة صحيحة ، وفي نفس الدقيقة ، مبروك عليكم كل واحدة نقطة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إجابة صحيحة ، وفي نفس الدقيقة ، مبروك عليكم كل واحدة نقطة*


نقطه 
نقطه
نقطه  :Blink: 

 :hey: 

شكرا يا أ/ سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> نقطه 
> نقطه
> نقطه 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا يا أ/ سامح


العفو يا إيمان  :f: 
انتظري زوبة اهي جاية :y:

----------


## sameh atiya

*زوبة اتخطفت والمعلومات في الرد التالي 
استعدوا*

----------


## sameh atiya

اف سي هوندا تجريبية 
رائعة من روائع هوندا ::007::

----------


## أم أحمد

[ame]http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpost.php?p=1128408&postcount=1[/ame]

والموضوع لسامح عطية

----------


## nariman

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D1%ED%C8%ED%C9


لسامح عطية

----------


## nariman

أحلى حاجه يا سامح انك قلت استعدوا من هنا والسيرفر وقع  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

*
أيوة لما خنقني وكنت هاقتله واقتل الكمبيوتر بعده 
طيب أنتم الإثنين في نفس الدقيقة أنتم شكلكوا هاتتعودوا على كده ولا إيه ، عموماً سيبوني أفكر مع نفسي شوية*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *
> أيوة لما خنقني وكنت هاقتله واقتل الكمبيوتر بعده 
> طيب أنتم الإثنين في نفس الدقيقة أنتم شكلكوا هاتتعودوا على كده ولا إيه ، عموماً سيبوني أفكر مع نفسي شوية*


 :Blink:  :Blink: 
انت لسه هتفكر ::-s: 

سامح :Bicycle:

----------


## nariman

وماله يا أستاذ سامح فكر .. حقك برضه 

بس بسرعة لو سمحت قبل ما السيرفر يقع  :3:

----------


## sameh atiya

> انت لسه هتفكر
> 
> سامح


*
يا أم أحمد أنت في موقف جيد 100% 
أنا بس بشوف ظروف ناريمان اللي موقفها سيء بدرجة 100% 
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> وماله يا أستاذ سامح فكر .. حقك برضه 
> 
> بس بسرعة لو سمحت قبل ما السيرفر يقع


 ::  :: 
حاضر حاضر سيبوني أركز شوية  ::@:

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...08&postcount=1
> 
> والموضوع لسامح عطية


إجابة صحيحة ونقطة لأم أحمد  :: 
أنا مش عارف أنتم بتحلوا إزاي بالسرعة دي  :Lol2: 




> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...D1%ED%C8%ED%C9
> 
> 
> لسامح عطية


أيوة لسامح أفندي عطية  :: 

طيب مبروك عليكِ كمان النقطة وبعد كده إبقي افرقي شوية  :Lol2: 


أنتم الإثنين كل واحدة منكم نقطة  :f:

----------


## nariman

> أيوة لسامح أفندي عطية 
> 
> طيب مبروك عليكِ كمان النقطة وبعد كده إبقي افرقي شوية 
> 
> 
> أنتم الإثنين كل واحدة منكم نقطة


الله يبارك فيك يا سامح أفندي  :f: 

أفرق ازاي بس أديك شايف امبارح والنهارده
أنا حخاف أبص ورايا وانا قاعدة  :: 

نورتي يا سمسمة  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> الله يبارك فيك يا سامح أفندي 
> 
> أفرق ازاي بس أديك شايف امبارح والنهارده
> أنا حخاف أبص ورايا وانا قاعدة


*إيه سامح أفندي دي 
انا بس أقول سامح أفندي لكن غيري لاء 


طيب بصي وراكِ دلوقتي*

----------


## أم أحمد

> إجابة صحيحة ونقطة لأم أحمد 
> أنا مش عارف أنتم بتحلوا إزاي بالسرعة دي 
> 
> 
> 
> أيوة لسامح أفندي عطية 
> 
> طيب مبروك عليكِ كمان النقطة وبعد كده إبقي افرقي شوية 
> 
> ...


كل واحدة فينا نقطة :Poster Sss: 

مش عارفة ليه حسيتك بتدعي علينا ههههههههههههه
يعني كأنك بتقول لنا جت لكم نقطة
كده برضه يا سامح
دي اخرتها تدعي علينا :W00t1: 

الله يبارك فيك


ده نورك يا نيرمو :BRAWA: 
بس مش تنوري هنا كتير بقي :Cool: 
سيبني انور مرة لوحدي  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

*استعدوا زوبة جاية*

----------


## أم أحمد

مستنين 
يا مسهل يا رب

----------


## sameh atiya

*محرك ديزل 12 اسطوانة من أودي







كشفت شركة أودي الالمانية خلال معرض ديترويت الماضي عن سيارة اختبارية تأخذ شكلها من سيارة اودي R8 ، ولم تضع أودي هذا المحرك الديزل على سيارتها من اجل الدعابة ، بل لتعلن لجميع المصنعين عن بداية وقت التحدي.

السيارة التى انتشر صيتها بسرعة عبر صفحات المطبوعات حول العالم منذ عرضها لاول مره في ديترويت ، وقد قام بتصميمها كبير مصممي أودي ومسئول طرازاتها من A1 الى R8 ، وأكبر مهمة صعبة واجهت المصمم ، هو تبريد هذا المحرك الضخم ، فنرى فتحات التهوية الجانبية الكبيرة ، ويبدو ان الهدف الاساسي من تقديم أودي لهذه السيارة ليس فقط تجريب مبدأ السوبر رياضية بمحرك الديزل فقط ، وانما لتثبت ان لديها روح التحدي ، ولتذكير الناس بأنجازاتها في سباقات قوة التحمل (Le mans).*

----------


## sameh atiya

> مستنين 
> يا مسهل يا رب


هو أنت هنا  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread100462.html

لسامح عطية

أودي آر 8 بمحرك 12 اسطوانة
قفشت زوبة هناااااااااك

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread100462.html
> 
> لسامح عطية
> 
> أودي آر 8 بمحرك 12 اسطوانة
> قفشت زوبة هناااااااااك


 :: 
من قفاها وهاتيها يا أم أحمد  :: 
مبروك النقطة

----------


## أم أحمد

> من قفاها وهاتيها يا أم أحمد 
> مبروك النقطة


جبتها يا ساااااامح اهو
الله يبارك فيك :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو انا ليه مليش حظ اشارك في المسابقة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا عايزة العب مرة..

و بعدين انا ليا مطلبين..

الاول...حد يخطف ام احمد..مينفعش خالص تشارك ب16 ميجا دول

ثانيا..برده حد يخطف ام احمد  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

> هو انا ليه مليش حظ اشارك في المسابقة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> انا عايزة العب مرة..
> 
> و بعدين انا ليا مطلبين..
> 
> الاول...حد يخطف ام احمد..مينفعش خالص تشارك ب16 ميجا دول
> ...


 :Blink:  :Blink: 





 ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ::sorry:: 



 :4:  :4: 

أأأأأأأأأه ياني يا غلبانة ياني ::(: 
اخرتها خطف
مش كفاية مش اشتركت في مسابقتكم انتي ودكتور مصطفي ::uff:: 
وسمعت الكلام ولا حتي عديت هناااااااااااااك خالص :Sad: 

سيبونا بقي ناكل عيش مع زوبة :4: 





ايمان
هابقي سعيدة لو اتخطفت عندك في بورسعيد :Love:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الغالية جدا ام احمد

مين قال انك مش هتشتركي في مسابقتنا في حول العالم...


لالالالالالالالالالالا

انت هتشتركي بالأمر..انا بس منتظرة الشخص المناسب..اللي عنده هو كمان 16 ميجا  :: 

قولي يا رب

و طبعا بورسعيد هتنور..مهو انا معرفه اللي هيخطفوك..يجبوكي هنا  علطول  :: 

ام أحمد.............احترسي.............ايمان قااااااااااااااااادمة لزوووووووووووبة

صحيح بميجا........ :: 

بس يوضع سره    ::

----------


## sameh atiya

لو زوبه اشتكتلي من أي سوء معامله يا أم أحمد هايبقى في خصم نقاط ::-s: 
وبصراحه أنا بتلكك ::

----------


## sameh atiya

هما بقوا 16 وأنا اللي جاي فرحان إني النهارده أو بكره بالكتير الإثنين هايبقوا 8  :: 
إيمان أنا هاخطفهالك واجيبها الصعيد هنا ولا من شاف ولا من دري  :: 
بس ما ترجعيش تقولي أم أحمد وحشتني وعايزه أشوفها  :: 
لأني وقتها ممكن أغتالك ::-s:

----------


## sameh atiya

*祔 痯眅 楜 ш寍臇臇臇臇臇臇臇臇臇 
ы忭栭暷ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ*

----------


## sameh atiya

*萩栔 2007 ё忯ф ш暔в











ш蜪м晸

**

醱慳 鞀扱 摴っ ш蒠桋в 緱禡 蒠桋罽 棰 摽萩栔 2007

ш醱 蒠桋 Alloytec V6 硥摿 ш瘐挸 3.6 摿庍 240 邯ы⑧ 磈慬ы 蒠桋 Alloy V8 蜠 ш轔緷僾緷 蜠 ш氝 ш捚 6.0 摿庍 360 邯ы⑧  糅慳樍 蒰禢 鞁睙 迕葋 醱戺蒯扱蜁 4 衭硥 .

ш邈 韍寍 愨僿с ш萩栔 ш忡淠 ш蝆 緪 LS  LTZ  SS  Royal

萩栔 栭簁 慳 巠箵 蹬 蜠 ш蹶粣 慺 蜪м晸 萩栔 栭簁. ш蜳а簐 ш辭ъ篽 ш碔篽 蜠 ш秫僿 蒯蚐в 蓔蓏 帎筈 摿摲 麧и⑧. 磈摦梀簐 ш蓔蓏 ш蓛⑤ ш恉捈篽 ш昒靿篽 扲紿 筀眅 忡庋 ш迿и 筀 硨 慲紽 玴糌 鑤 ш迿и 捚虭 禢緛 忨刲. 篊 ш挓搳 忡м罅 蒶 豇 罽迍 貤к 糌蒑в 蜠 ш葌緷 緷梀簐 LED 蒘愨慱 篊庋в 硥眅 捑с篽 蜮 贈捚 蜠 ш葌緷 怀眅 稂暷 慲灄裌 撂虭 萩蝁 к蜲 萩栔 栭簁 .*[/CENTER]

----------


## nariman

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%D1%ED%D3+2007

祔 ь

----------


## 辭 襖蓔

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread79098.html

ш蜪紺 愻繂 簁 秫祔

----------


## sameh atiya

鞁栔蒯 蚧痷 簁 辭 襖蓔  :: 
磃楪 癹縶 萩蝁

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...%D1%ED%D3+2007
> 
> 祔 ь


祔 ⑤ ш摿 睚埰緪
邊忻 岓箬磈 ш蜪н縩 愨僾 祔 巠堌 簁 枃с  ::rolleyes:: 
旆磈 旆 筈 ш蜪紺 ш譏摿 糅蒯 虡 慳砳 庍盻 撂 虡 硥繂罽 摲 慳 颭篸 迿挸 祔  :Smart: 

蒨栭 ш鬿婻

----------


## 辭 襖蓔

蛷 虡貁慓 簁 蚡蒠 槫槫槫槫槫
罅 蒨栭 筈繄 簁 僾栜
ш鬿 婒摎 樇氝 韍篱 ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread79098.html
> 
> ш蜪紺 愻繂 簁 秫祔


鏜磄 ш攫а 梠簐  :: 
筊ш ш鬿婻 ш昒篽  :Bicycle:

----------


## sameh atiya

> 蛷 虡貁慓 簁 蚡蒠 槫槫槫槫槫
> 罅 蒨栭 筈繄 簁 僾栜
> ш鬿 婒摎 樇氝 韍篱


 :: 
樍 糨筅 邊 岓碡 虡貁慓 硥戫糌  ::

----------


## nariman

> 祔 ⑤ ш摿 睚埰緪
> 邊忻 岓箬磈 ш蜪н縩 愨僾 祔 巠堌 簁 枃с 
> 旆磈 旆 筈 ш蜪紺 ш譏摿 糅蒯 虡 慳砳 庍盻 撂 虡 硥繂罽 摲 慳 颭篸 迿挸 祔 
> 
> 蒨栭 ш鬿婻


簁砅 ш葯篊 虡 忤糌 簁 蚡蒠 ..磌鞁 筎ш д篸 椷 迿捗暷 蜠 醱 蒯 捈硱  :: 

赶赶 ш摎 篸и 楜蜁..砅 蜮朊 撦 忣旄 в崳僶 槫槫槫槫槫槫

桱е 歶  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هى زوبة بتيعيد ولا ايه؟؟
مينفعش تيجى مرة الصبح ؟؟ :: 

صباح الخير يا اهل زوبة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## sameh atiya

*
انا عارف إنك بتبقي موجودة الصبح ، عشان كده مش برضى انزلها قبل ما اخرج للشغل*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يادي الكسوف مش تقول يا سامح ..وأنا عمالة اجيب فى سيرتها من أول ما رجعت 
> 
> سمسمة الله يبارك فيكي..دي معجزة لن تكرر اتطمنى هههههههههههه
> 
> صباحك ورد


 ::  :: 
أيوة ما انا عارف وعشان كده قلت لازم انبه عليكم  ::xx::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ياااه والله زمان ..

بحب المواضيع اللي ياما جمعت الناس 

تسلم إيدك يا زيزو

في رعاية الله،،،

----------

